# Eccone un'altra!



## lamarchesa (13 Settembre 2010)

Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. *In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide.* E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore


:mrgreen::mrgreen: benvenuta  a te che pari una che non se le conta :mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore


 
Ciao! come avrai letto io purtroppo no...ma fammi capire...voi avete intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme? da quanto dura? 
Anche la mia sembrava una grande storia d'amore...purtroppo con il tempo ho capito che era tutto tranne quello...purtroppo...per me!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Settembre 2010)

Quel che rende impossibile la realizzazione di un sogno non è altro che il non voler realizzare davvero quel sogno.
NIL DIFFICILE VOLENTI.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quel che rende impossibile la realizzazione di un sogno non è altro che il non voler realizzare davvero quel sogno.
> NIL DIFFICILE VOLENTI.


quoto! ora l'ho capito!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore


minnie l'ha "coronato"

purtroppo per lei


era l'altra
ora è la moglie ...

...

tradita e infelice:blank:


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore


la mia non l'hai letta ......... e come dire siccome è un copione squallido  e non una grande storia di amore te la risparmio.


----------



## Angel (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore


I rarissimi casi che sono passati per questo forum..almeno negli ultimi 4 anni...da che ricordo io uno...o forse 2, il tradimento è stato brevissimo o forse manco ci è stato, la persona ha lasciato all'istante il partner per mettersi con il nuovo amore...tanto di cappello da parte mia


----------



## lamarchesa (13 Settembre 2010)

NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna"  fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli",  ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora. 

Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
Ma sto veramente veramente male.

Io non riesco a portare avanti la mia vita, a fare le cose di sempre come se niente fosse, come sembra fare lui, che dice che mi ama da morire ma che purtroppo dobbiamo vivere questa storia così com'è, giorno per giorno, come un regalo che la vita ci offre.

Lo so cosa dovrei fare, un mese fa gli ho detto che era l'ora di chiudere questa storia perchè mi faceva più male che bene, ma il tutto è durato una mattinata, perchè non ha fatto altro che supplicarmi di non farlo, e io non ho proprio avuto la forza di lasciarlo.

Il mio orgoglio mi impedisce di metterlo davanti ad un ultimatum, anche perchè qualcosa mi dice che la risposta è scontata, allora vado avanti così, stando insieme a lui quando posso e facendo finta che vada bene così.

Lo so, sono imbarazzante


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna"  fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli",  ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


benvenuta.
Imbarazzante??? e perchè mai? sei una delle poche che non se la racconti, altrochè!!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


in soli 3 mesi ti ha già ammannito il campionario standard 

un record!


qual'è la tua situazione extra - relazione?
(se ti va di dirlo, non prenderlo assolutamente come un obbligo o come una richiesta di dettagli personali)
single o coniugata?


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile,* tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. *In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore





Amoremio ha detto:


> in soli 3 mesi ti ha già ammannito il campionario standard
> 
> un record!
> 
> ...


oh luminare, te tu non hai letto che si sono incontrati già coniugati e con figli??:mexican::mexican:
quanto al campionario, dissento. E' proprio nei primi mesi di passione  che si sciorina per bene sparandosi tutte le cartucce migliori


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> ................
> 
> *Il mio orgoglio mi impedisce di metterlo davanti ad un ultimatum, anche perchè qualcosa mi dice che la risposta è scontata*, allora vado avanti così, stando insieme a lui quando posso e facendo finta che vada bene così.
> 
> Lo so, sono imbarazzante


non è l'orgoglio
è che tu quella risposta che ritieni scontata non la vuoi
temi che te la dia e dandotela ti dimostri quanto poco rappresenti per lui

e sbagli
probabilmente lui non te la darebbe
comincerebbe l'arrampicata sugli specchi
perchè tu rappresenti molto
anche se da quel che dici quel che rappresenti realmente non ti farebbe affatto felice


----------



## Fabry (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna"  fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli",  ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...




Non sei mica imbarazzante . Le risposte lui te le ha già date, vuole andare avanti così, il pallino è in mano a te, ma da quello che scrivi la decisione la prenderai solo quando non ce la farai più a sostenere la situazione.....magari fra due o tre anni....


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> oh luminare, te tu non hai letto che si sono incontrati già coniugati e con figli??:mexican::mexican:
> quanto al campionario, dissento. E' proprio nei primi mesi di passione che si sciorina per bene sparandosi tutte le cartucce migliori


mi distrae l'impegno nel capire e seguire regole mutevoli
chiedo venia


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi?* Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore*


Benvenuta.
No.
Che mi consti, una sola, ma lei era single (si chiamava Camilla?!). E quindi era piu' una questione di "uscita del marito" dal nucleo primigenio (classica "fuga"), che di "nuovo amore" (almeno io la vedo così).


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Lo so, sono imbarazzante


No, dai, sei umana (e anche simpatica, a leggerti).:mexican:
Guarda, tiro fuori la sfera di cristallo e ti dico come andrà...mumble mumble...saturno incrocia marte...badamin badabam:

a) tu ti stuferai. Presto. Ormai il meglio del rapporto è alle vostre spalle, perché "è finita la magia".
b) litigherete. E vi lascerete. Ciò richiederà un tempo variabile in mesi (spero non in anni...): occhio. A seconda di quanto tutelerai il tuo matrimonio in questo periodo (perché lui il suo se lo sa tutelare benissimo, probabilmente non è nemmeno la prima volta per lui, il dialogo è troppo "standard":
c) ti separerai
o
d) gloriosamente recupererai la famiglia.

Ti auguro d) arrivi presto e senza rimpianti!!
Meriti sicuramente di piu' di fare "l'amante a chiamata"!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

A proposito, di 'sti regali "pacchi" della vita ne facciamo anche a meno, eh!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? *Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore*


 Io no accidenti....
Sto ancora a zero! Se prima moltimodi (scellerato dove sei stato in tutto questo tempo?? :incazzato: ) non mi sposa..non posso fare nulla! 



lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "*sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli*", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


Si, sei molto imbarazzante: pensare che la parte grassettata sia inedita...fa di te un essere imbarazzante. 

Voglio sperare che tu non creda ad una sola parola (parte sottolineate) che lui ti ha detto.


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, dai, sei umana (e anche simpatica, a leggerti).:mexican:
> Guarda, tiro fuori la sfera di cristallo e ti dico come andrà...mumble mumble...saturno incrocia marte...badamin badabam:
> 
> a) tu ti stuferai. Presto. Ormai il meglio del rapporto è alle vostre spalle, perché "è finita la magia".
> ...


 
Vere ti adoro!!!!! la tua capacità di sintesi ed espositiva è un arte!


----------



## Luigi III (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


E questa sarebbe la storia diversa dalle altre_? _Visto che va di moda il latino, calza a pennello la seguente: _nihil novi sub solem. _


----------



## Sabina (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna"  fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli",  ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...



Io ti capisco benissimo.... due famiglie, bambini... amore, passione... felicità, tristezza, rabbia. Desiderio di uscire da questa situazione... Sono passati 5 mesi da quando è cominciata...
Abbiamo anche pensato di separarci dai rispettivi coniugi, ma mi sembra più egoistico far soffrire molte persone che non soffrire noi due. Non so tu, ma io non avevo particolari problemi nella relazione tra me e mio marito... il problema in questa storia sono io. Continuiamo a vederci così allora, non sapendo quanto potrà durare, perché per entrambi non è facile emotivamente vederci così. Ci siamo trovati (ritrovati) troppo tardi, ognuno ha ormai la sua vita.... nessuno dei due è in grado di chiudere ora.


----------



## Amarax (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


E ti ha detto anche non potete avere rapporti esclusivi? nel senso che va a letto anche con la moglie? se sì...si. E' una storia come tutte le altre e tu stai da cane. Lo sappiamo. Benvenuta anche da me :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna"  fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli",  ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


Buonasera marchesa!


----------



## Amarax (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buonasera marchesa!


conti, contessine, marchesa...sono una plebea mi cacciate?:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> conti, contessine, marchesa...sono una plebea mi cacciate?:mexican::mexican:



... e da quando siamo in monarchia


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e da quando siamo in monarchia


Ma siamo tutti nobili decaduti...
Nobili d'animo no?
Poi io ero lord.
Fui fatto conte, da una che mi disse, tu ci ac conte nti No?
Io sono conte perchè accontento.
Poi dai che so, contessina matraini, suona bene no?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


non sei imbarazzante. Mi sembri anzi molto realista. L'ultimatum è utile solo se lo vuoi far sparire. Mettilo alle strette e vedi come scompare.
Altrimenti puoi viverlo come un regalo senza fantasticarci sopra un futuro. Ma di questo devi essere convinta altrimenti andrai incontro solo a sofferenza e a questo punto non ne vale la pena.
Se vuoi dicci come vanno le cose a casa magari ci si fa un'idea più chiara della situazione.
Benvenuta


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sei imbarazzante. Mi sembri anzi molto realista. L'ultimatum è utile solo se lo vuoi far sparire. Mettilo alle strette e vedi come scompare.
> Altrimenti puoi viverlo come un regalo senza fantasticarci sopra un futuro. *Ma di questo devi essere convinta altrimenti andrai incontro solo a sofferenza* e a questo punto non ne vale la pena.
> Se vuoi dicci come vanno le cose a casa magari ci si fa un'idea più chiara della situazione.
> Benvenuta


Tenendo sempre presente che sarebbe il male minore e che se il tuo compagno ti scoprisse lo spingeresti con forza in un girone dell'inferno senza fine...chissà perchè dei compagni ci si ricorda solo a danno fatto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tenendo sempre presente che sarebbe il male minore e che se il tuo compagno ti scoprisse lo spingeresti con forza in un girone dell'inferno senza fine...chissà perchè dei compagni ci si ricorda solo a danno fatto


In questo momento mi sembrava giusto pensare prima a lei
Se vedi ho chiesto anche della situazione a casa visto che lei non ha minimamente nominato il marito


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sei imbarazzante. Mi sembri anzi molto realista. L'ultimatum è utile solo se lo vuoi far sparire. Mettilo alle strette e vedi come scompare.
> Altrimenti puoi viverlo come un regalo senza fantasticarci sopra un futuro. Ma di questo devi essere convinta altrimenti andrai incontro solo a sofferenza e a questo punto non ne vale la pena.
> Se vuoi dicci come vanno le cose a casa magari ci si fa un'idea più chiara della situazione.
> Benvenuta


Bellissimo Farfy, come ti sei inserita nel forum e come accogli le new entry, l'unica cosa che non capisco di te, è il tuo avatar.
Ma allora ti chiedo, quella volta che lei mi mise alle corde, fu per chiudere? Cioè, ragazzi ve lo giuro: per me fu molto, ma molto imbarazzante sentirmi dire, " Che cazzo ci fa uno come te, con una moglie del genere?". Cioè dove siamo? Ok, lei era single, e si era montata la testa. Ma io avevo detto che: " Premesso che sono un uomo sposato! ". Mica le avevo detto che sono separato, mica le dicevo che ero triste e infelice, mica le facevo sentire che il mio era un handicap o un limite. Io le chiedevo rispetto. Mah.


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

Da com'è partita direi che marito e figli sono tranquilli e inconsapevoli a casa


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo Farfy, come ti sei inserita nel forum e come accogli le new entry, l'unica cosa che non capisco di te, è il tuo avatar.
> Ma allora ti chiedo, quella volta che lei mi mise alle corde, fu per chiudere? Cioè, ragazzi ve lo giuro: per me fu molto, ma molto imbarazzante sentirmi dire, " Che cazzo ci fa uno come te, con una moglie del genere?". Cioè dove siamo? Ok, lei era single, e si era montata la testa. Ma io avevo detto che: " Premesso che sono un uomo sposato! ". Mica le avevo detto che sono separato, mica le dicevo che ero triste e infelice, mica le facevo sentire che il mio era un handicap o un limite. Io le chiedevo rispetto. Mah.


Ti ho già detto quanto in modo di pensare e di vivere assomigli molto al mio amico.
Io sono convinta che se avessi voluto chiudere e essere sicura che lui non mi cercasse più mi sarebbe bastato, non dico metterlo alle corde ma anche solo accennargli che stavo pensando di lasciare mio marito.
Quella che ha messo alle corde te probabilmente ha tentato il tutto per tutto illudendosi di essere quella che riusciva a farti capitolare. ingenua e un po' stupida perchè sono certa che ha ottenuto esatto contrario.
Criticare la moglie poi....un errore da principianti:mexican:
Nelle rules che stai scrivendo non dimenticare di inserire che:
l'amico/a del cuore deve essere tassativamente sposato...(non è farina del mio sacco)

Il mio avatar è uno dei tanti sogni, magari banali che non riuscirò a realizzare. Avere 2 cani uguali a quelli.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Da com'è partita direi che marito e figli sono tranquilli e inconsapevoli a casa


Ovvio ma volevo capire l'atmosfera che si respira...


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


 
Mi sono venuti i brividi...sembra la mia storia. Mi dispiace dirtelo ma ti sei messa in un bel casino. 
Guarda, io gli ho creduto x quasi 5 anni soffrendo OGNI GIORNO perche' anche io non riuscivo + a vivere cosi', ognuno la propria vita ed averlo solo nei "ritagli di tempo".
Ho fatto di tutto x lui...e per averlo...
E alla fine ho capito che tutte le belle cose che diceva per non prendere la famosa decisione, altro non erano che scuse per non fare una scelta definitiva.
Non so' se per poco amore, se per comodita', se per paura di affrontare una vita nuova con me... sta' di fatto  che lui se n'e' rimasto con la mogliettina e ha rinunciato a me e la scusa dei figli, dei soldi ecc ecc non regge. 
La gente divorzia tutti i giorni se non ama + la moglie ed invece ha "l'amore della sua vita" col quale potrebbe "ricominciare"...e non continua a mentire a tutti spudoratamente...starebbe male come te (e come lo sono stata io!).

Quindi ti dico solo: stai attenta!


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in soli 3 mesi ti ha già ammannito il campionario standard
> 
> un record!
> 
> ...


 
si e' vero...queste frasi le conosco benissimo anche io... mi vien quasi da ridere!!


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


non è questione di essere imbarazzanti...è questione che stai lasciando che qualcosa che non è il cuore ti faccia fare degli sbagli .
ti vuole solo come amante, e non cambierà.
se ti sta bene punto, se non ti sta bene fai quello che devi


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore



Ciao benvenuta.

Il sogno d'amore no, ma in compenso io e mia moglie siamo riusciti a coronare la nostra testa di imperiose ed eleganti corna d'avorio.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mi sono venuti i brividi*...sembra la mia storia. Mi dispiace dirtelo ma ti sei messa in un bel casino*.
> Guarda, io gli ho creduto x quasi 5 anni soffrendo OGNI GIORNO perche' anche io non riuscivo + a vivere cosi', ognuno la propria vita ed averlo solo nei "ritagli di tempo".
> Ho fatto di tutto x lui...e per averlo...
> E alla fine ho capito che tutte le belle cose che diceva per non prendere la famosa decisione, altro non erano che scuse per non fare una scelta definitiva.
> ...


Scusa ma lei fin dall'inizio mi pare sia molto più consapevole di te delle classiche cazzate che gli propina il tipo... quindi se davvero è così, prevedo molta meno sofferenza, comunque vada. Almeno, lo spero per lei.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> .............
> 
> Si, sei molto imbarazzante: pensare che la parte grassettata sia inedita...fa di te un essere imbarazzante.
> 
> Voglio sperare che tu non creda ad una sola parola (parte sottolineate) che lui ti ha detto.


a me pareva che non ci credesse
con amarezza ma anche lucidità


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E ti ha detto anche non potete avere rapporti esclusivi? nel senso che va a letto anche con la moglie? se sì...si. E' una storia come tutte le altre e tu stai da cane. Lo sappiamo. Benvenuta anche da me :unhappy:


ma era tipica anche se le avesse detto "siamo come fratello e sorella", eh?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, *sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora*.


Cristo, ma basta davvero così poco per intortare una donna?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Ma allora tutte le menate sulla parità, sull'emancipazione etc.  sono andate davvero a farsi fottere?
Bah!

Quando due scontenti si incontrano rischiano solo di mettere insieme un'altra situazione di scontentezza.
In questa occasione, quantomeno, lui è estremamente chiaro e pateticamente prevedibile nel suo ruolo, e tu in alcuni casi sembri sufficientemente scanzonata da non aspettarti più di tanto. Certo che esordire con la frase in grassetto ti fa "crollare il punteggio" alla grande!
Maddai, su: un po' di amor proprio, un po' di rispetto per sè stessi!

Ma...... e la tua famiglia? Non ne accenni nemmeno, se non come dato anagrafico, e questo mi pare significativo........


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Cristo, ma basta davvero così poco per intortare una donna?!?!?!?!?!?!?*!? Ma allora tutte le menate sulla parità, sull'emancipazione etc.  sono andate davvero a farsi fottere?
> Bah!
> 
> Quando due scontenti si incontrano rischiano solo di mettere insieme un'altra situazione di scontentezza.
> ...


no. 
Una donna decide di farsi intortare. Se no non la si intorta.
Concordo sulla mancanza di amor proprio e rispetto di sè di tante , troppe donne.
Io giuro che non le capisco.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no.
> Una donna decide di farsi intortare. Se no non la si intorta.
> Concordo sulla mancanza di amor proprio e rispetto di sè di tante , troppe donne.
> Io giuro che non le capisco.


Quoto
fatico anch'io a credere che si possa credere (scusate il gioco di parole) ancora a queste frasi. Però come sempre bisognerebbe essere al loro posto e vedere come reagiremmo..


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no.
> Una donna decide di farsi intortare. Se no non la si intorta.
> Concordo sulla mancanza di amor proprio e rispetto di sè di tante , troppe donne.
> Io giuro che non le capisco.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> fatico anch'io a credere che si possa credere (scusate il gioco di parole) ancora a queste frasi. Però come sempre bisognerebbe essere al loro posto e vedere come reagiremmo..


l'illusione che una donna si faccia intortare e non venga intortata secondo me è fittizia e dettata solo dall'orgoglio. O dovremmo considerarci delle ingenuotte leggendo tante storie qui dentro?
una donna è facile da intortare esattamente come un uomo,  in un momento particolare della sua vita e le cose capitano, come capitano le malattie e le sfighe.


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> fatico anch'io a credere che si possa credere (scusate il gioco di parole) ancora a queste frasi. Però come sempre bisognerebbe essere al loro posto e vedere come reagiremmo..


sai perchè ci credi? perchè sono anni che non te le senti dire. ti senti improvvisamente coccolata, fiori, cene, sesso meraviglioso, adrenalina, è un po' come tornare fidanzati e quando te ne rendi conto sei belle che andata!


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> sai perchè ci credi? perchè sono anni che non te le senti dire. ti senti improvvisamente coccolata, fiori, cene, sesso meraviglioso, adrenalina, è un po' come tornare fidanzati e quando te ne rendi conto sei belle che andata!


no, mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo.
Ci credi perchè ci vuoi credere anche se non ci credi ..ehm, mi si sono intrecciati i diti:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no.
> Una donna decide di farsi intortare. Se no non la si intorta.
> Concordo sulla mancanza di amor proprio e rispetto di sè di tante , troppe donne.
> Io giuro che non le capisco.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> fatico anch'io a credere che si possa credere (scusate il gioco di parole) ancora a queste frasi. Però come sempre bisognerebbe essere al loro posto e vedere come reagiremmo..


 
Come dicevo prima, queste cose si creano solo sulla base di malcontenti nella famiglia, di insoddisfazione personale, di vuoto interiore. Si tenta di colmarlo con qualsiasi cosa ci si ponga davanti che quantomeno rappresenti un cambiamento, a prescindere dalla sua natura reale.
Un po' come quelli che si sposano per noia, per _"eh, mio padre ci ha fatto la casa, tantovale sposarci"_ (e quanti ce ne sono).
Ma..... provare a risolvere i problemi per conto proprio? No?
Lo so, è istintivo tentare di trovare un appoggio, ma quando si sa già che questo è solo sabbia mobile.........


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no, mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo.
> Ci credi perchè ci vuoi credere anche se non ci credi ..ehm, mi si sono intrecciati i diti:mrgreen:


ti sei ingineprata......... si alla fine ci credi perchè ci vuoi credere, metti a tacere la ragione e ti vivi l'illusione. ed è facile viverla perchè è una seconda vita, un secondo bilario in parallelo, tu alla fine torni sempre alla tua realtà piena di quotidianeità, di problemi e dei soliti casini, l'altra è la favola.


----------



## megliosola (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> sai perchè ci credi? perchè sono anni che non te le senti dire. ti senti improvvisamente coccolata, fiori, cene, sesso meraviglioso, adrenalina, è un po' come tornare fidanzati e quando te ne rendi conto sei belle che andata!


ciao geisha
e come fai a sentirti fidanzata con uno sposato...bah io non lo capisco
anzi altro che intortare, una situazione + chiara di così (lui e lei debitamente sposati)...
guarda è successo anche a me (a 24 anni eh..non a 40) ma mai ho fatto sogni di gloria (li faceva lui però)... 

e concordo con abigail: una decide e si fa intortare perchè è quello che vuole al momento...


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come dicevo prima, queste cose si creano solo sulla base di malcontenti nella famiglia, di insoddisfazione personale, di vuoto interiore. Si tenta di colmarlo con qualsiasi cosa ci si ponga davanti che quantomeno rappresenti un cambiamento, a prescindere dalla sua natura reale.
> Un po' come quelli che si sposano per noia, per _"eh, mio padre ci ha fatto la casa, tantovale sposarci"_ (e quanti ce ne sono).
> Ma..... provare a risolvere i problemi per conto proprio? No?
> Lo so, è istintivo tentare di trovare un appoggio, ma quando si sa già che questo è solo sabbia mobile.........


eh quando io ci ho provato a proporgli la terapia ma lui mi ha risposto che gli affari suoi non li raccontava ad un estraneo!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> sai perchè ci credi? perchè sono anni che non te le senti dire. ti senti improvvisamente coccolata, fiori, cene, sesso meraviglioso, adrenalina, è un po' come tornare fidanzati e quando te ne rendi conto sei belle che andata!


No ma questo lo capisco figurati ,a chi lo dici!!!Non capisco come credere a un uomo che ti dice che molla moglie e tutto e non lo fà in tempi minimi...Dopo qualche mese, e già mi sembra tanto, secondo me una sa che non succederà e vive sapendo di illudersi...E questo va bene ma poi dopo anni non dice "e ma lui mi diceva di portare pazienza" In questo senso non capisco


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Mà. Crediamo ai complimenti più assurdi fatti da amiche e amici... è bello credere alle cose belle che dicono su di noi.

Bello e facile credere a promesse e frasi fatte, che qui sono ultranote, ma mica tutte le donne frequentano assiduamente traditi/traditori seriali che le illustrino le modalità tipiche 

E allora, ci credi. L'amore, o come volete chiamarlo, emozione, eccitazione, ci predispone a qualcosa cui siamo già naturalmente portati. Credere alle cose belle.
Un pò ci bendiamo gli occhi. Un pò cullate da dolci emozioni ci diciamo che quello che dice è sicuramente vero, visto che è in grado di farci sentire così bene.
Un pò... crediamo alle favole a lieto fine. Sciocco, ingenuo, come volete, ma è così.

Non consolo chi si lascia intortare per anni, ma lasciarlo fare all'inizio sì, mi pare perfettamente naturale. E vale sia per amori adulterini che leciti.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà. Crediamo ai complimenti più assurdi fatti da amiche e amici... è bello credere alle cose belle che dicono su di noi.
> 
> Bello e facile credere a promesse e frasi fatte, che qui sono ultranote, ma mica tutte le donne frequentano assiduamente traditi/traditori seriali che le illustrino le modalità tipiche
> 
> ...


...a me e' successo questo...e lo sapete bene ormai!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Io penso che in tanti casi sia facile cascarci per un motivo che spesso sfugge o si sottovaluta: chi dice queste cose, diventa credibile perchè lui per primo ci crede. Non è il classico bugiardo cosciente... crede (almeno in una determinata fase) alle cazzate che dice. Non si accorge nemmeno di mentire, perchè mente prima di tutto a se stesso. Prima ancora che alla donna che ha davanti.


----------



## lamarchesa (14 Settembre 2010)

Ma buongiorno! Però che delusione, mi aspettavo che almeno qualcuno mi contraddicesse, invece mi sono ficcata nella classica, scontatissima storia extra coniugale, e non ho neanche la scusa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, perchè ci vedo proprio bene.

Il punto è che non riesco a fare a meno di quest'uomo, e non è solo sesso, anzi, il sesso è il meno, visto che riusciamo a vederci pochissimo. E' solo che mi sembra di aver trovato davvero la mia anima gemella (lo so, vi state sganasciando maledetti!) tra noi basta uno sguardo per intendersi, lo stimo, lo ammiro, mi fa ridere e via dicendo. 

Io sono "felicemente" sposata, e ho due figli, di dieci e tredici anni, un'impresa tutta mia da seguire, tanti amici, tanti interessi, hobbies, passioni, e queste storie mi son sempre sembrate roba da donnette sfaccendate. Mio marito è una brava persona, un buon padre e un buon marito, magari poco presente per via del lavoro, ma niente che giustifichi il mio comportamento. In questi mesi sono stata attenta a non far mancare nulla a nessuno ma, all'infuori della famiglia e del lavoro, tutta la mia vita ruota attorno a M. Sono talmente presa da lui che davvero affronterei una separazione, con i dovuti tempi e modi.
Mio marito si è accorto che qualcosa non va, ma ha dato la colpa al lavoro e a tutti gli impegni che ho, e quindi sopporta anche la mia incostanza nel sesso, che comunque è ancora presente anche se non è proprio paragonabile a prima.

M. invece mi ha detto (udite che novità) che non tocca la moglie da mesi.

Ma come si fa a farsi sciroppare sto campionario di frasi trite e ritrite? Ditemi qualcosa voi, magari uno sputo nell'occhio alla Totò.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso che in tanti casi sia facile cascarci per un motivo che spesso sfugge o si sottovaluta: chi dice queste cose, diventa credibile perchè lui per primo ci crede. Non è il classico bugiardo cosciente... crede (almeno in una determinata fase) alle cazzate che dice. Non si accorge nemmeno di mentire, perchè mente prima di tutto a se stesso. Prima ancora che alla donna che ha davanti.



Non ci avevo pensato. Hai ragione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> eh quando io ci ho provato a proporgli la terapia ma lui mi ha risposto che gli affari suoi non li raccontava ad un estraneo!


Uff, mi annoio da solo a scrivere sempre le stesse cose, figuriamoci chi mi legge 

Premesso che i rapporti tra due persone possono andare dal rapporto più essenziale, racchiuso esclusivamente tra loro due, ad un insieme più o meno comlesso di intrecci con altre persone, soprattutto parenti.
Detto questo resta che troppe volte il problema viene analizzato solo sotto il punto di vista della figura "coppia", e si tenti spesso con quello che è palese accanimento terapeutico di farla sopravvivere a tutti i costi. 
Credo che sia profondamente sbagliato, ma non il fine: proprio il modo di affrontare il problema.
Credo, e l'ho sempre detto, che sia fondamentale prima raggiungere un equilibrio individuale, e poi porre sè stessi a confronto coi rapporti interpersonali. Se non si segue questo iter, ci si risolve sempre e solo a fare un gioco di _"ma lui doveva"_ e _"ma io credevo"_ che non può portare a nulla.
Analisi? Io personalmente non credo assolutamente negli analisti: ne ho conosciuti e nella maggior parte sono le persone più stupide, presuntuose, schematizzate, indottrinate e vuote che conosco.
Non ci sono solo gli analisti, però: ci sono amici fidati dei quali si può fare giusta pesa delle opinioni ma prima di tutto ci siamo noi stessi.
Con un poco di introspezione, di sincerità con sè stessi si può arrivare magari non a risolvere i problemi, ma quantomeno a capire se una situazione può vertere in un senso o in un altro, dare misura alle proprie forze e decidere come affrontarla.
Mia moglie è pure lei una che "le sue cose ad un estraneo" non le direbbe mai, quindi il lavoro mio a questo punto è quello di imparare stare emotivamente in piedi da solo. Col mio equilibrio posso affrontare il resto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso che in tanti casi sia facile cascarci per un motivo che spesso sfugge o si sottovaluta: chi dice queste cose, diventa credibile perchè lui per primo ci crede. Non è il classico bugiardo cosciente... crede (almeno in una determinata fase) alle cazzate che dice. Non si accorge nemmeno di mentire, perchè mente prima di tutto a se stesso. Prima ancora che alla donna che ha davanti.


No assolutamente non sono d'accordo. Se questo si protrae per anni, sai che menti perchè sai che è l'unico modo per tenerti vicino questa donna.
Puoi inizialmente dirlo, come ha fatto l'amico di Sabina, ma poi dopo breve capisci che è irrealizzabile e allora fai un passo indietro e dici come stanno realmente le cose e lasci all'altro la decisione se continuare o no.


----------



## mariasole (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> l'illusione che una donna si faccia intortare e non venga intortata secondo me è fittizia e dettata solo dall'orgoglio. O dovremmo considerarci delle ingenuotte leggendo tante storie qui dentro?
> *una donna è facile da intortare esattamente come un uomo, in un momento particolare della sua vita e le cose capitano, come capitano le malattie e le sfighe.*


Perfettamente d'accordo. 

Non credo che l'uomo sia sempre e comunque l'approfittatore e la donna la povera vittima.

A volte capita il contrario.

Ma secondo me molte volte nasce in entrambi un sentimento, più o meno intenso; semplicemente gli uomini hanno meno coraggio/incoscenza delle donne e preferiscono mantenere il piede in due scarpe.

Dopotutto a conti fatti nella maggior parte dei casi sono loro che devono lasciare casa e figli, anche per un grande amore è lecito che siano titubanti... (certo non per anni!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno! Però che delusione, mi aspettavo che almeno qualcuno mi contraddicesse, invece mi sono ficcata nella classica, scontatissima storia extra coniugale, e non ho neanche la scusa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, perchè ci vedo proprio bene.
> 
> Il punto è che non riesco a fare a meno di quest'uomo, e non è solo sesso, anzi, il sesso è il meno, visto che riusciamo a vederci pochissimo. E' solo che mi sembra di aver trovato davvero la mia anima gemella (lo so, vi state sganasciando maledetti!) tra noi basta uno sguardo per intendersi, lo stimo, lo ammiro, mi fa ridere e via dicendo.
> 
> ...



Guarda che potrebbe anche essere vero, credimi


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno! Però che delusione, mi aspettavo che almeno qualcuno mi contraddicesse, invece mi sono ficcata nella classica, scontatissima storia extra coniugale, e non ho neanche la scusa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, perchè ci vedo proprio bene.
> 
> Il punto è che non riesco a fare a meno di quest'uomo, e non è solo sesso, anzi, il sesso è il meno, visto che riusciamo a vederci pochissimo. E' solo che mi sembra di aver trovato davvero la mia anima gemella (lo so, vi state sganasciando maledetti!) tra noi basta uno sguardo per intendersi, lo stimo, lo ammiro, mi fa ridere e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


 
Mia moglie a detta sua mi ha sempre adorato, ma guarda caso mi ha ramificato.
Evidentemente non ci si racconta la verità, e tutte le cose belle che abbiamo, si, cazzo, son proprio belle....... ma non sono quello che vogliamo.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato. Hai ragione.


 Me ne sono accorto in diverse situazioni della vita... i bugiardi-incoscienti sono i più pericolosi. Sono difficili da smascherare... chairamente loro per primi credono alle loro bugie.
Poi arriva un punto in cui l'altro (o la situazione generale) li mette davanti allo specchio... lì spesso hanno crolli disastrosi, perchè sono costretti a prendere atto loro per primi della verità, e delle cazzate che si raccontavano e che propinavano agli altri.


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda che potrebbe anche essere vero, credimi


no, questo secondo me no.
e non è detto che non la tocchi per scelta sua.
ragazze, va bene ingenue ma questa è la più scontata, classica e ripetuta all'infinito cazzata che tutte le donne con amanti si son sentite dire almeno una volta nella vita


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente non sono d'accordo. Se questo si protrae per anni, sai che menti perchè sai che è l'unico modo per tenerti vicino questa donna.
> Puoi inizialmente dirlo, come ha fatto l'amico di Sabina, ma poi dopo breve capisci che è irrealizzabile e allora fai un passo indietro e dici come stanno realmente le cose e lasci all'altro la decisione se continuare o no.


 Mi sa che non mi hai letto bene... in una determinata ffase, ho scritto. Poi possono prenderne coscienza e agire in svariati modi.
E non tutti sono così, chiaramente... ci sono pure i bugiardi coscienti, ma quelli son facili da beccare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no, questo secondo me no.
> e non è detto che non la tocchi per scelta sua.
> ragazze, va bene ingenue ma questa è la più scontata, classica e ripetuta all'infinito cazzata che tutte le donne con amanti si son sentite dire almeno una volta nella vita



beh, anche il mio non mi tocca...
e allora quando lo dicevo al mio amante doveva per forza credere che gli dicessi cazzate?


----------



## lamarchesa (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce, vorrei tu sapessi che io non ero affatto annoiata, e non avevo alcun problema in famiglia. Mi sono innamorata di questo tizio punto e basta. Io non sono una che si è sposata "perchè aveva la casa pronta", tutta la mia vita è frutto di scelte consapevoli, a volte sbagliate, ma il più delle volte azzeccate. Io non passerò anni in questa situazione, perchè non sono una che si fa trascinare dagli eventi, io gli eventi li creo o li modifico, e se non c'è nulla da fare lascio perdere. Lo so bene, benissimo, che ora sarebbe il caso di lasciar perdere, ma non ce la fo! Per la miseria!


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Alce, vorrei tu sapessi che io non ero affatto annoiata, e non avevo alcun problema in famiglia. Mi sono innamorata di questo tizio punto e basta. Io non sono una che si è sposata "perchè aveva la casa pronta", tutta la mia vita è frutto di scelte consapevoli, a volte sbagliate, ma il più delle volte azzeccate. Io non passerò anni in questa situazione, perchè non sono una che si fa trascinare dagli eventi, io gli eventi li creo o li modifico, e se non c'è nulla da fare lascio perdere. Lo so bene, benissimo, che ora sarebbe il caso di lasciar perdere, ma non ce la fo! Per la miseria!


e quindi?
che dovremmo dirti?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Alce, vorrei tu sapessi che io *non ero affatto annoiata, e non avevo alcun problema in famiglia*. Mi sono innamorata di questo tizio punto e basta. Io non sono una che si è sposata "perchè aveva la casa pronta", tutta la mia vita è frutto di scelte consapevoli, a volte sbagliate, ma il più delle volte azzeccate. Io non passerò anni in questa situazione, perchè non sono una che si fa trascinare dagli eventi, io gli eventi li creo o li modifico, e se non c'è nulla da fare lascio perdere. Lo so bene, benissimo, che ora sarebbe il caso di lasciar perdere, ma non ce la fo! Per la miseria!


Scusa, allora perchè?
Come è andata, se posso chiedere?


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, anche il mio non mi tocca...
> e allora quando lo dicevo al mio amante doveva per forza credere che gli dicessi cazzate?


era alla stregua del ..con mia moglio vivo da separato in casa.
ci sono poi i singoli casi, anche io sono convinta che molti mariti con amanti non tocchino le mogli , ma sono sicura che in generale sia una cazzata che ci beviamo o che vogliamo bere


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che non mi hai letto bene... in una determinata ffase, ho scritto. Poi possono prenderne coscienza e agire in svariati modi.
> E non tutti sono così, chiaramente... ci sono pure i bugiardi coscienti, ma quelli son facili da beccare.


No ho letto ma forse non mi sono spiegata. Io non credo che esista nessuna che si autoconvince che lascerà la moglie. Io credo che uno può dirlo una volta, poi si accorge che ha detto una cazzata e mette le cose in chiaro. Già dirlo due volte vuol dire mentire sapendo di mentire


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ho letto ma forse non mi sono spiegata. Io non credo che esista nessuna che si autoconvince che lascerà la moglie. Io credo che uno può dirlo una volta, poi si accorge che ha detto una cazzata e mette le cose in chiaro. Già dirlo due volte vuol dire mentire sapendo di mentire


e dirlo diecimila volte invece??? 

P.S. SCUSATE, PERCHE' SONO STATI DISABILITATI I MESSAGGI PRIVATI???


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno! Però che delusione, mi aspettavo che almeno qualcuno mi contraddicesse, invece mi sono ficcata nella classica, scontatissima storia extra coniugale, e non ho neanche la scusa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, perchè ci vedo proprio bene.
> 
> Il punto è che non riesco a fare a meno di quest'uomo, e non è solo sesso, anzi, il sesso è il meno, *visto che riusciamo a vederci pochissimo*. E' solo che mi sembra di aver trovato davvero la mia anima gemella (lo so, vi state sganasciando maledetti!) tra noi basta uno sguardo per intendersi, lo stimo, lo ammiro, mi fa ridere e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


Io direi di meditare profondamente su queste cose.

E quantifica 3 mesi di relazione (visto che vi vedete poco) con una vita intera


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e dirlo diecimila volte invece???
> 
> P.S. SCUSATE, PERCHE' SONO STATI DISABILITATI I MESSAGGI PRIVATI???


Dirlo diecimila volte è deplorevole, ma crederci......


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dirlo diecimila volte è deplorevole, ma crederci......


infatti sta' venendo fuori che il vero problema non era lui: MA IO!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti sta' venendo fuori che il vero problema non era lui: MA IO!


Putroppo si. Ma resta il fatto che lui era uno ST...O!


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Putroppo si. Ma resta il fatto che lui era uno ST...O!


Ma intanto a chi importa..."nessuno" lo sapra' mai visto come sa' "mascherarsi" bene...
Aspetto suggerimenti su come fare per venirne fuori....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Alce, vorrei tu sapessi che io non ero affatto annoiata, e non avevo alcun problema in famiglia. Mi sono innamorata di questo tizio punto e basta. Io non sono una che si è sposata "perchè aveva la casa pronta", tutta la mia vita è frutto di scelte consapevoli, a volte sbagliate, ma il più delle volte azzeccate. Io non passerò anni in questa situazione, perchè non sono una che si fa trascinare dagli eventi, io gli eventi li creo o li modifico, e se non c'è nulla da fare lascio perdere. Lo so bene, benissimo, che ora sarebbe il caso di lasciar perdere, ma non ce la fo! Per la miseria!


Marchesina, tesoro, non prendertela. Spesso i commenti, soprattutto i miei, sono di carattere generale: si prende una storia appena raccontata e si evidenziano conferme o smentite a quanto normalmente si pensa di certe situazioni. D'altro canto pure tu hai ammesso che la tua storia è abbastanza "classica".
Restano però dei punti che danno da pensare, tra i quali, ripeto, il fatto che hai parlato della tua famiglia solo dopo essere stata espressamente interrogata in merito. Normalmente qui, dove tutti si "aprono", accade invece che chi si "confessa" lo faccia pure, e a volte soprattutto riguardo alle conseguenze nei confronti della propria famiglia.
Tu, cacchio, prima non ne fai accenno, poi dichiari che saresti disposta ad intraprendere la separazione in favore di una storia di pochi mesi e poi mi vieni a dire che la tua è la famiglia perfetta?
Allora, giuro senza alcuna malvolenza, mi viene da pensare che tu non abbia molto presente il valore di una famiglia e dei rapporti con le persone che si affidano a te. Per carità, lo so che ci sono figli che stanno meglio dopo la separazione che prima, ma solitamente vengono da genitori conflittuali, quindi il tuo passar tranquillamente (sembra) sopra a questi problemi che solitamente vengono considerati fondamentali dona l'impressione che per te la tua famiglia sia solo la macchina vecchia che funziona a meraviglia, ma ne hai vista una nuova, e magari ti fanno pure la rottamazione.......
Ok, ti incazzerai, ma non è il caso: non voglio offenderti, anche se i miei esempi possono essere fastidiosi.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Marchesina, tesoro, non prendertela. Spesso i commenti, soprattutto i miei, sono di carattere generale: si prende una storia appena raccontata e si evidenziano conferme o smentite a quanto normalmente si pensa di certe situazioni. D'altro canto pure tu hai ammesso che la tua storia è abbastanza "classica".
> Restano però dei punti che danno da pensare, tra i quali, ripeto, il fatto che hai parlato della tua famiglia solo dopo essere stata espressamente interrogata in merito. Normalmente qui, dove tutti si "aprono", accade invece che chi si "confessa" lo faccia pure, e a volte soprattutto riguardo alle conseguenze nei confronti della propria famiglia.
> Tu, cacchio, prima non ne fai accenno, poi dichiari che saresti disposta ad intraprendere la separazione in favore di una storia di pochi mesi e poi mi vieni a dire che la tua è la famiglia perfetta?
> Allora, giuro senza alcuna malvolenza, mi viene da pensare che tu non abbia molto presente il valore di una famiglia e dei rapporti con le persone che si affidano a te. Per carità, lo so che ci sono figli che stanno meglio dopo la separazione che prima, ma solitamente vengono da genitori conflittuali, quindi il tuo passar tranquillamente (sembra) sopra a questi problemi che solitamente vengono considerati fondamentali dona l'impressione che per te la tua famiglia sia solo la macchina vecchia che funziona a meraviglia, ma ne hai vista una nuova, e magari ti fanno pure la rottamazione.......
> Ok, ti incazzerai, ma non è il caso: non voglio offenderti, anche se i miei esempi possono essere fastidiosi.



Esprimi le stesse cose che stavo pensando io. Meglio


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma secondo te non vale anche per le donne?
> 
> io lo dicevo al mio amante, lui invece non me l'ha mai detto


non lo so sai? ma credo che per le donne sia diverso
ma dipende da donna a donna


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ma intanto a chi importa..."nessuno" lo sapra' mai visto come sa' "mascherarsi" bene...
> Aspetto suggerimenti su come fare per venirne fuori....


Non te ne deve fregare nulla  di mascherarlo...
Lascia che lui continui con la sua vita.
Potrebbe anche trovarne un'altra alla quale non gliene frega niente che lasci la moglie, quindi non dovrebbe mentire.
Ma non sono problemi tuoi. Lui è il passato


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non lo so sai? ma credo che per le donne sia diverso
> ma dipende da donna a donna


No non vale per nessuno.
Tu dicevi la verità ma credo che il tuo sia un caso più unico che raro.
Io e lui non ce le siamo fatte neanche queste domande. Non interessava a nessuno dei due sapere se, cosa e quanto facevamo con i nostri rispettivi coniugi


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Marchesina, tesoro, non prendertela. Spesso i commenti, soprattutto i miei, sono di carattere generale: si prende una storia appena raccontata e si evidenziano conferme o smentite a quanto normalmente si pensa di certe situazioni. D'altro canto pure tu hai ammesso che la tua storia è abbastanza "classica".
> Restano però dei punti che danno da pensare, tra i quali, ripeto, il fatto che hai parlato della tua famiglia solo dopo essere stata espressamente interrogata in merito. Normalmente qui, dove tutti si "aprono", accade invece che chi si "confessa" lo faccia pure, e a volte soprattutto riguardo alle conseguenze nei confronti della propria famiglia.
> Tu, cacchio, prima non ne fai accenno, poi dichiari che saresti disposta ad intraprendere la separazione in favore di una storia di pochi mesi e poi mi vieni a dire che la tua è la famiglia perfetta?
> Allora, giuro senza alcuna malvolenza, mi viene da pensare che tu non abbia molto presente il valore di una famiglia e dei rapporti con le persone che si affidano a te. Per carità, lo so che ci sono figli che stanno meglio dopo la separazione che prima, ma solitamente vengono da genitori conflittuali, quindi il tuo passar tranquillamente (sembra) sopra a questi problemi che solitamente vengono considerati fondamentali dona l'impressione che per te la tua famiglia sia solo la macchina vecchia che funziona a meraviglia, ma ne hai vista una nuova, e magari ti fanno pure la rottamazione.......
> Ok, ti incazzerai, ma non è il caso: non voglio offenderti, anche se i miei esempi possono essere fastidiosi.


quoto todos


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Esprimi le stesse cose che stavo pensando io. Meglio


parassita


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ho letto ma forse non mi sono spiegata. *Io non credo che esista nessuna che si autoconvince che lascerà la moglie*. Io credo che uno può dirlo una volta, poi si accorge che ha detto una cazzata e mette le cose in chiaro. Già dirlo due volte vuol dire mentire sapendo di mentire


Ci sono anche quelle. 
Poi come dicevo, dopo una prima fase di automenzogna (che è fondamentale, perchè è li si aggancia e si intorta la vittima di turno) si comincia spesso a mentire sapendo di mentire... ma ormai è troppo tardi per tante sfuggire alla trappola.


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

A parte le frasi di rito....ma come si fa a mandare allo sfascio una famiglia, che tra l'altro ci stai anche bene, per un pinco pallino *qualunque*...perchè ti fa ridere per come ti guarda, dopo a conti fatti 10 15 giorni di relazione effettiva...poi magari il tipo di notte scorreggia come un compressore o magari si cambia le mutande na volta ogni 15 giorni o magari ancora gli piace ammazzare gattini neri giusto per il gusto di farlo...tutti esempi esagerati.....ma come si fa dire lo amo? ma chi?? lui o la situazione?? ci sono persone simpatiche e gnoccoloni, fuori davanti agli altri, ma dagli un pò di confidenza impara a conoscerli e poi.....:incazzato:

Purtroppo ci sono passato ma queste cose proprio non le capirò mai:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quelle.
> Poi come dicevo, dopo una prima fase di automenzogna (*che è fondamentale, perchè è li si aggancia e si intorta la vittima di turno*) si comincia spesso a mentire sapendo di mentire... ma ormai è troppo tardi per tante sfuggire alla trappola.


nel momento che lo si fa per un motivo allora si sa già di mentire, quindi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> A parte le frasi di rito....ma come si fa a mandare allo sfascio una famiglia, che tra l'altro ci stai anche bene, per un pinco pallino *qualunque*...perchè ti fa ridere per come ti guarda, dopo a conti fatti 10 15 giorni di relazione effettiva...*poi magari il tipo di notte scorreggia come un compressore o magari si cambia le mutande na volta ogni 15 giorni o magari ancora gli piace ammazzare gattini neri giusto per il gusto di farlo...*tutti esempi esagerati.....ma come si fa dire lo amo? ma chi?? lui o la situazione?? ci sono persone simpatiche e gnoccoloni, fuori davanti agli altri, ma dagli un pò di confidenza impara a conoscerli e poi.....:incazzato:
> 
> Purtroppo ci sono passato ma queste cose proprio non le capirò mai:unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel momento che lo si fa per un motivo allora si sa già di mentire, quindi...


No, spesso è aggancio inconsapevole e non strategico.. il più efficace. Mi incuriosisce questo tuo voler sottovalutare il mentire a se stessi prima ancora che agli altri. Eppure a me pare evidente che è una pratica diffusissima, in cui tranne rare eccezioni prima o poi caschiamo un po' tutti. Ed è realmente la più dannosa delle menzogne.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quelle.
> Poi come dicevo, dopo una prima fase di automenzogna (che è fondamentale, perchè è li si aggancia e si intorta la vittima di turno) si comincia spesso a mentire sapendo di mentire... ma ormai è troppo tardi per tante sfuggire alla trappola.


 
mi ricorda qualcuno...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, spesso è aggancio inconsapevole e non strategico.. il più efficace. Mi incuriosisce questo tuo voler sottovalutare *il mentire a se stessi* prima ancora che agli altri. Eppure a me pare evidente che *è* *una pratica diffusissima*, in cui tranne rare eccezioni *prima o poi caschiamo un po' tutti.* Ed è realmente *la più dannosa delle menzogne*.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, spesso è aggancio inconsapevole e non strategico.. il più efficace. Mi incuriosisce questo tuo voler sottovalutare il mentire a se stessi prima ancora che agli altri. Eppure a me pare evidente che è una pratica diffusissima, in cui tranne rare eccezioni prima o poi caschiamo un po' tutti. Ed è realmente la più dannosa delle menzogne.


Ho un'unica esperienza extraconiugale e le uniche menzogne che sono state dette sono quelle  che io ho detto a mio marito e lui a sua moglie. Non capisco l'esigenza di mentire all'interno di una relazione. Ma che senso ha avere una relazione e mentire? Ma probabilmente ho io un'idea distorta di una relazione


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi ricorda qualcuno...


 fatti una bella stampa del viso del pirla, appendila... e comincia il nobile sport del lancio di freccette... aiuta 
Però dopo un primo periodo, accanto alla sua, metti anche una tua... e allenati anche su quella, aiuta anche di più :up:


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un'unica esperienza extraconiugale e le uniche menzogne che sono state dette sono quelle che io ho detto a mio marito e lui a sua moglie. Non capisco l'esigenza di mentire all'interno di una relazione. Ma che senso ha avere una relazione e mentire? Ma probabilmente ho io un'idea distorta di una relazione


pure io non lo capisco ......... forse c'è chi è tanto abituato a mentire che oramai c'ha fatto il callo.


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> fatti una bella stampa del viso del pirla, appendila... e comincia il nobile sport del lancio di freccette... aiuta
> Però dopo un primo periodo, accanto alla sua, metti anche una tua... e allenati anche su quella, aiuta anche di più :up:


terapia soft.........


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un'unica esperienza extraconiugale e le uniche menzogne che sono state dette sono quelle che io ho detto a mio marito e lui a sua moglie. Non capisco l'esigenza di mentire all'interno di una relazione. Ma che senso ha avere una relazione e mentire? Ma probabilmente ho io un'idea distorta di una relazione


 Non parlo solo di relazioni extraconiugali... capita in tutte le fasi della vita.
E ripeto... non ha senso (chiaramente per me) la frase: non capisco l'esigenza di mentire all'interno di una relazione. Non perchè tu abbia un'idea distorta della relazione... semmai forse la hai sulla menzogna in sè.


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> terapia soft.........


:mrgreen: quella d'urto qual è?
mettere la faccia in carne ed ossa invece che la foto?:singleeye:


----------



## lamarchesa (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce, non sono affatto offesa, era solo per chiarire. Riguardo alla famiglia hai tutte le ragioni, ma io credo che il matrimonio non debba diventare una prigione, o un'amichevole convivenza per la tutela di figli e interessi economici. I miei figli sono abituati a stare sempre con me, visto che il padre è spesso fuori per lavoro e ha orari impossibili, quindi non so quanto cambierebbe per loro dal punto di vista pratico.
Riguardo a mio marito non riesco a sentirmi in colpa, e questo mi fa sentire in colpa. In 15 anni di matrimonio non ho mai fatto stupidaggini del genere, non mi è passato neanche per la testa, ho lavorato, cresciuto due figli e, come diceva Nanni Moretti, fatto cose, vista gente. Mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata e credevo che sarebbe stato per la vita. 
Sto benedetto M. non sarà il mio futuro marito, questo pare chiaro, ma certo non resterò sposata con un uomo che non amo più solo per una (finta) tranquillità familiare.
Credo che dovrei almeno provare a resuscitare il mio matrimonio, ma al momento il mio problema più grande è chiudere con l'altro


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen: quella d'urto qual è?
> mettere la faccia in carne ed ossa invece che la foto?:singleeye:


ma non con le freccette...... con i coltelli da bistecca!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen: quella d'urto qual è?
> mettere la faccia in carne ed ossa invece che la foto?:singleeye:


 così però si va in galera... :carneval: la mia preserva la fedina penale!


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ma non con le freccette...... con i coltelli da bistecca!


:mexican: esaggerata


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ma non con le freccette...... con i coltelli da bistecca!


Serve pure del curaro, già che ci siamo?


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> così però si va in galera... :carneval: la mia preserva la fedina penale!


e si torna alle  bamboline woodo di eliade:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e si torna alle bamboline woodo di eliade:carneval:


 che dovrò sposare e tradire quanto prima... :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo solo di relazioni extraconiugali... capita in tutte le fasi della vita.
> E ripeto... non ha senso (chiaramente per me) la frase: non capisco l'esigenza di mentire all'interno di una relazione. Non perchè tu abbia un'idea distorta della relazione... semmai forse la hai sulla menzogna in sè.


Cerco di spiegarmi
Allora non dico che sia giusto mentire al marito ma se hai una relazione sei "obbligato" a mentire a tuo marito.
Ma al mio amante no. Dimmi su cosa dovrei mentire? Ripeto poi dipende da quali basi si parte


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Serve pure del curaro, già che ci siamo?


 porta tutto quello che puoi rimediare... :carneval::up:


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi
> Allora non dico che sia giusto mentire al marito ma se hai una relazione sei "obbligato" a mentire a tuo marito.
> Ma al mio amante no. Dimmi su cosa dovrei mentire? Ripeto poi dipende da quali basi si parte


per sempio che non trombi con tuo marito?
(non tu farfalla eh? in generale)


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Alce, non sono affatto offesa, era solo per chiarire. Riguardo alla famiglia hai tutte le ragioni, ma io credo che il matrimonio non debba diventare una prigione, o un'amichevole convivenza per la tutela di figli e interessi economici. I miei figli sono abituati a stare sempre con me, visto che il padre è spesso fuori per lavoro e ha orari impossibili, quindi non so quanto cambierebbe per loro dal punto di vista pratico.
> Riguardo a mio marito non riesco a sentirmi in colpa, e questo mi fa sentire in colpa. In 15 anni di matrimonio non ho mai fatto stupidaggini del genere, non mi è passato neanche per la testa, ho lavorato, cresciuto due figli e, come diceva Nanni Moretti, fatto cose, vista gente. Mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata e credevo che sarebbe stato per la vita.
> Sto benedetto M. non sarà il mio futuro marito, questo pare chiaro, ma certo non resterò sposata con un uomo che non amo più solo per una (finta) tranquillità familiare.
> Credo che dovrei almeno provare a resuscitare il mio matrimonio, ma al momento il mio problema più grande è chiudere con l'altro


scusami marchesa ma piu' ti leggo e meno ci capisco......

prima è l'amore della tua vita, sai che non sarà tuo marito e poi valuti di lasciarlo.
guarda io sono contorta ma non riesco a capire il tuo filo logico.
o forse mi manca qualche caffè.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi
> Allora non dico che sia giusto mentire al marito ma se hai una relazione sei "obbligato" a mentire a tuo marito.
> Ma al mio amante no. Dimmi su cosa dovrei mentire? Ripeto poi dipende da quali basi si parte


 Nel momento in cui menti a tuo marito, spesso menti anche a te stessa sulle motivazioni di fondo che ti portano a mentire a lui. Altrimenti, in molti casi non ci sarebbe bisogno di mentirgli. Sceglieresti nella luce e non nell'ombra.
Detto questo, il passo per mentire anche all'amante è brevissimo.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ima mi sembra più egoistico far soffrire molte persone che non soffrire noi due.



che spiriti DAVVERO nobili!


----------



## lamarchesa (14 Settembre 2010)

Oh Geisha pigliatene un bidone di caffè!  Che c'è da capire?
Sono innamorata persa, al punto di divorziare per lui, gliene parlo, lui mi sciorina tutto il frasario del perfetto amante, cosa sto ad aspettare? Che mi usi come zerbino?
Ho anche pensato di usare quelle tattiche della nonna, dove in amor vince chi fugge, ecc.
Ho pensato di metterlo di fronte ad un ultimatum: o me o lei.

Ma per fortuna un briciolo di amor proprio mi è rimasto e allora credo che sia meglio chiuderla qua, perchè questa storia ha creato uno sfacelo nella mia vita. Sto solo aspettando un pò, di prendere coraggio, perchè davvero non riesco a stare senza di lui, non riesco a togliermi dalla testa i suoi occhi verdi e il suo sorriso. Questa cosa fa davvero troppo male.
Adesso scatenatevi pure


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Oh Geisha pigliatene un bidone di caffè! Che c'è da capire?
> Sono innamorata persa, al punto di divorziare per lui, gliene parlo, lui mi sciorina tutto il frasario del perfetto amante, cosa sto ad aspettare? Che mi usi come zerbino?
> Ho anche pensato di usare quelle tattiche della nonna, dove in amor vince chi fugge, ecc.
> Ho pensato di metterlo di fronte ad un ultimatum: o me o lei.
> ...


... e su cosa dovremmo scatenarci? Sono debolezze umane più che comprensibili, anzi il tuo volerle affrontare ha grande valore.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Nel momento in cui menti a tuo marito, spesso menti anche a te stessa sulle motivazioni di fondo che ti portano a mentire a lui. Altrimenti, in molti casi non ci sarebbe bisogno di mentirgli. Sceglieresti nella luce e non nell'ombra.*
> Detto questo, il passo per mentire anche all'amante è brevissimo.


Quoto.
Ma proprio per questo non ho motivi di mettermi in una situazione di ulteriore disagio mentendo anche all'amante. La motivazione di non scegliere solo la luce con l'amante non la colgo. Sarà un mio limite


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Oh Geisha pigliatene un bidone di caffè! Che c'è da capire?
> Sono innamorata persa, al punto di divorziare per lui, gliene parlo, lui mi sciorina tutto il frasario del perfetto amante, cosa sto ad aspettare? Che mi usi come zerbino?
> Ho anche pensato di usare quelle tattiche della nonna, dove in amor vince chi fugge, ecc.
> Ho pensato di metterlo di fronte ad un ultimatum: o me o lei.
> ...


ohhhh moh comprendo......... eh scusa ma con il tuo post iniziale io avevo capito ben altro.
se la relazione dura da pochi mesi credo che puoi farcela, quello che senti è una fase iniziale di innamoramento che puoi superare. ovvio tutto ha un prezzo e questo non sarà a costo zero.
sul come uscirne non lo so non esiste la ricetta magica ma visto che da quanto leggo hai i neuroni funzionanti e un bel quantitativo di orgoglio e amor proprio sfrutterei quelli.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Oh Geisha pigliatene un bidone di caffè! Che c'è da capire?
> Sono innamorata persa, al punto di divorziare per lui, gliene parlo, lui mi sciorina tutto il frasario del perfetto amante, cosa sto ad aspettare? Che mi usi come zerbino?
> Ho anche pensato di usare quelle tattiche della nonna, dove in amor vince chi fugge, ecc.
> Ho pensato di metterlo di fronte ad un ultimatum: o me o lei.
> ...


 
Ma della famiglia, chi se ne fotte!
Cacchio, e meno male che ci stava benissimo!!!!!!

Mi sa che ti sei scelta il nick giusto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ma proprio per questo non ho motivi di mettermi in una situazione di ulteriore disagio mentendo anche all'amante. La motivazione di non scegliere solo la luce con l'amante non la colgo. Sarà un mio limite


 guarda, io la vedo così: se stai mentendo a te stessa, lo farai in tante occasioni. menti a te stessa  sulle motivazioni che ti spingono a tradire tuo marito, manti a te stessa sulle motivazioni per cui non lo lasci a prescindere, menti a te stessa sul presunto innamoramento con l'amante... è un circolo vizioso. Per questo dico che quando comincia mentire, mentire anche all'amante è un classico. non perchè lo desideri, ma perchè spesso non ne puoi fare a meno. 
Non si può mentire solo a metà, imho.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno! Però che delusione, mi aspettavo che almeno qualcuno mi contraddicesse, invece mi sono ficcata nella classica, scontatissima storia extra coniugale, e non ho neanche la scusa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, perchè ci vedo proprio bene.
> 
> Il punto è che non riesco a fare a meno di quest'uomo, e non è solo sesso, anzi, il sesso è il meno, visto che riusciamo a vederci pochissimo. E' solo che mi sembra di aver trovato davvero la mia anima gemella (lo so, vi state sganasciando maledetti!) tra noi basta uno sguardo per intendersi, lo stimo, lo ammiro, mi fa ridere e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


io non ti sputo e non mi sganascio mai quando vedo qualcuno che saltella sul bordo di un burrone

ma puntualizzo alcune cose (magari poi mi dici: preferivo lo sputo)

è facile vedere l'anima gemella in qualcuno sulla base di pochi incontri e tante parole
soprattutto se questa persona la incontri in quella fase (per le donne di solito 38/40 anni) in cui pensi che di aver realizzato tanto e che forse la vita che conosci non ha più molte emozioni da riservarti 

sei presa di lui?
dillo pure che pensi sia amore o innamoramento
ma forse le sensazioni che pensi di provare confliggono con quel che ti dice la testa
la testa forse ti dice non è amore, nè per te nè per lui
il sesto senso ti dice che lui non è la bella persona che vorresti credere

cosa ti prende di lui?
o forse non è lui ?
forse sei tu che come tanti ha deciso di costruirsi qualcosa di cui sentiva il bisogno
e un'emozione è più facile da costruire con un estraneo che non con quella persona che ti sta accanto e conosci fin troppo bene
l'emozione si nutre di ciò che non conosci e immagini come vuoi

ma spesso dura poco

ti ha detto di non aver mai tradito e che tu sei l'unica e sei speciale?
o di aver spesso tradito perchè infelice, ma tu sei unica e speciale?

non fa più sesso con la moglie?
qual'è la motivazione che ti ha dato?
"siamo come fratelli da tanti anni" o "non ce la faccio, desidero solo te"?

il mio consiglio è: scappa

non coltivare pensieri su questa storia

re-impara i motivi per cui hai amato tuo marito (e magari quelli per cui amavi te stessa al punto da non accettare storie di questo tipo)
e se non riuscirai magari separati a testa alta 
per te e per i tuoi figli ed anche per tuo marito


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Oh Geisha pigliatene un bidone di caffè! Che c'è da capire?
> Sono innamorata persa, al punto di divorziare per lui, gliene parlo, lui mi sciorina tutto il frasario del perfetto amante, cosa sto ad aspettare? Che mi usi come zerbino?
> Ho anche pensato di usare quelle tattiche della nonna, dove in amor vince chi fugge, ecc.
> Ho pensato di metterlo di fronte ad un ultimatum: o me o lei.
> ...


alleluja
una che non ha spento il cervello


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Il punto è che non riesco a fare a meno di quest'uomo, e non è solo sesso, anzi, il sesso è il meno, visto che riusciamo a vederci pochissimo. E' solo che mi sembra di aver trovato davvero la mia anima gemella (lo so, vi state sganasciando maledetti!) tra noi basta uno sguardo per intendersi,* lo stimo,* lo ammiro, mi fa ridere e via dicendo.


  Buon dì!
Sapresti dirmi cosa stimi di lui?
Cosa ammiri??



> M. invece mi ha detto (udite che novità) che non tocca la moglie da mesi.


:rotfl: :rotfl:
magari invece è la moglie che tocca lui...



> Ma come si fa a farsi sciroppare sto campionario di frasi trite e ritrite?


Come si fa??
Eh si riesce a sciroppare cose del genere quando ci sono donne che se la bevono...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alleluja
> una che non ha spento il cervello


Già, il cervello non lo ha spento, ma mi chiedo se il cuore sia mai stato acceso


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, il cervello non lo ha spento, ma mi chiedo se il cuore sia mai stato acceso


ma perchè dite che non ha spento il cervello??? a me tanto acceso non sembra affatto.
dopo quello che scrive , razionalmente e con raziocinio non dovrebbe avere dubbi. Non mi pare sia così. Si dice tutto e poi il contrario di tutto


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma perchè dite che non ha spento il cervello??? a me tanto acceso non sembra affatto.
> dopo quello che scrive , razionalmente e con raziocinio non dovrebbe avere dubbi. Non mi pare sia così. Si dice tutto e poi il contrario di tutto


Sta affrontando una situiazione difficile, in cui emotività e razionalità sono in conflitto... a me pare che non sia per niente facile, perozzina. Già esserne coscienti come lo è lei, è un bel passo avanti rispetto a tante situazioni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sta affrontando una situiazione difficile, in cui emotività e razionalità sono in conflitto... a me pare che non sia per niente facile, perozzina. Già esserne coscienti come lo è lei, è un bel passo avanti rispetto a tante situazioni.


Ma in definitiva, cosciente di cosa?
Del fatto che la macchina nuova poi potrebbe rivelarsi non così comoda e prestante? Che le rate rischiano di essere troppe? Che non c'è diritto di recesso?........ 
................O forse che l'"usato" non glielo ritira nessuno?


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma in definitiva, cosciente di cosa?
> Del fatto che la macchina nuova poi potrebbe rivelarsi non così comoda e prestante? Che le rate rischiano di essere troppe? Che non c'è diritto di recesso?........
> ................O forse che l'"usato" non glielo ritira nessuno?


 Dai alce... questa mi pare inutile cattiveria...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> per sempio che non trombi con tuo marito?
> (non tu farfalla eh? in generale)


Per esempio ma questo è il minimo.
Io in due anni non ho mai detto una palla e credo neanche lui giuro non ne vedo la motivazione.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda, io la vedo così: se stai mentendo a te stessa, lo farai in tante occasioni. menti a te stessa sulle motivazioni che ti spingono a tradire tuo marito, manti a te stessa sulle motivazioni per cui non lo lasci a prescindere, menti a te stessa sul presunto innamoramento con l'amante... è un circolo vizioso. Per questo dico che quando comincia mentire, *mentire anche all'amante è un classico*. non perchè lo desideri, ma perchè spesso non ne puoi fare a meno.
> Non si può mentire solo a metà, imho.


già risposto mai fatto. Ma ribadisco dipende dal tipo di storia.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> già risposto mai fatto. Ma ribadisco dipende dal tipo di storia.


 Certo, ma non mi riferisco ai singoli casi, tu non l'hai mai fatto ma tantissimi si. Infatti dipende... più che dal tipo di storia (che comunque conta) dal tipo di persone coinvolte.


----------



## minnie (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore


io. E maledico quel giorno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai alce... questa mi pare inutile cattiveria...


Beh, è chiaro che l'intento è provocatorio (se volessi essere offensivo lo sarei e basta).

Non riesco a capire lamarchesa, a meno di prendere in considerazione due cose: o un'estrema freddezza (gelo) o una stupidità abissale da bambina viziata.
Questo non è un giudizio, è solo quello che riesco a cavare da quello che ha detto fin'ora.
Io fin'ora ho letto frasi da romanzetto dell'800 e tanta, tanta indifferenza per la famiglia.


----------



## Daniele (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna"  fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli",  ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


MI spiace, non c'è amore evidentemente da parte di uno dei due, sta a te a scegliere chi!!! QUesta storie si evolvono se praticamente all'inizio si mollano i relativi coniugi, così come è non è amore e mai lo sarà.
Auguri per le ossa rotte che avrai o per il tempo sprecato.


----------



## minnie (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno! Però che delusione, mi aspettavo che almeno qualcuno mi contraddicesse, invece mi sono ficcata nella classica, scontatissima storia extra coniugale, e non ho neanche la scusa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, perchè ci vedo proprio bene.
> 
> Il punto è che non riesco a fare a meno di quest'uomo, e non è solo sesso, anzi, il sesso è il meno, visto che riusciamo a vederci pochissimo. E' solo che mi sembra di aver trovato davvero la mia anima gemella (lo so, vi state sganasciando maledetti!) tra noi basta uno sguardo per intendersi, lo stimo, lo ammiro, mi fa ridere e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


perchè riuscite a vedervi pochissimo? (giusto per farmi un pò di fatti vostri)


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Beh, è chiaro che l'intento è provocatorio (se volessi essere offensivo lo sarei e basta).
> 
> Non riesco a capire lamarchesa, a meno di prendere in considerazione due cose: o un'estrema freddezza (gelo) o una stupidità abissale da bambina viziata.
> Questo non è un giudizio, è solo quello che riesco a cavare da quello che ha detto fin'ora.
> Io fin'ora ho letto frasi da romanzetto dell'800 e tanta, tanta indifferenza per la famiglia.


capita di innamorarsi davvero anche quando si ha una famiglia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> capita di innamorarsi davvero anche quando si ha una famiglia.


Capita anche di tenerne comunque conto, mentre lei pare proprio del tutto indifferente. Dice che ci sta bene, dice che è disposta a separarsi. questo è tutto, almeno per il momento.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Capita anche di tenerne comunque conto, mentre lei pare proprio del tutto indifferente. Dice che ci sta bene, *dice che è disposta a separarsi*. questo è tutto, almeno per il momento.


Quello che ho fatto io, praticamente. Eppure non mi reputo così insensibile.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e su cosa dovremmo scatenarci? Sono debolezze umane più che comprensibili, anzi il tuo volerle affrontare ha grande valore.



Verissimo, forza Marchesa, la notte è lunga ma a da passà!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso che in tanti casi sia facile cascarci per un motivo che spesso sfugge o si sottovaluta: chi dice queste cose, diventa credibile perchè lui per primo ci crede. Non è il classico bugiardo cosciente... crede (almeno in una determinata fase) alle cazzate che dice. Non si accorge nemmeno di mentire, perchè mente prima di tutto a se stesso. Prima ancora che alla donna che ha davanti.



Quoto. Poi però, ahinoi, "lui" si sveglia, noi, non tanto.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Vere ti adoro!!!!! la tua capacità di sintesi ed espositiva è un arte!



che carina bella, grazie!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto. Poi però, ahinoi, "lui" si sveglia, noi, non tanto.


Si, vero. Quando diventa "riconoscibile" spesso è troppo tardi... l'amo è conficcato bene e non è facile spezzare la lenza.


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, vero. Quando diventa "riconoscibile" spesso è troppo tardi... l'amo è conficcato bene e non è facile spezzare la lenza.


io continuo a sostenere che mi pare ben logica nell'analisi della sua situazione quindi anche se innamorata potrebbe prendere delle decisioni in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io continuo a sostenere che mi pare ben logica nell'analisi della sua situazione quindi anche se innamorata potrebbe prendere delle decisioni in un senso o nell'altro.


certo, mi pare che affornti con buona razionalità un conflitto emotivo non certo facile... sono certo che alla fine, qualunque decisione prenderà, sarà ben ponderata!


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo, mi pare che *affornti con buona razionalità *un conflitto emotivo non certo facile... sono certo che alla fine, qualunque decisione prenderà, sarà ben ponderata!


Hmm sinceramente a me non sembra :condom: in quattro e quattr'otto  ha fatto fuori una vita, per carità rendersi conto di non amare il marito tanto di cappello....ma questo non lo ha detto e dimostra un insicurezza non indifferente chiedendo quante relazioni come la sua sono andate a buon fine....ma se ci sono tutti sti dubbi...dov'è tutto sto amore?


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Hmm sinceramente a me non sembra :condom: in quattro e quattr'otto ha fatto fuori una vita, per carità rendersi conto di non amare il marito tanto di cappello....ma questo non lo ha detto e dimostra un insicurezza non indifferente chiedendo quante relazioni come la sua sono andate a buon fine....ma se ci sono tutti sti dubbi...*dov'è tutto sto amore*?


Da nessuna parte.... non è lì la vera questione, infatti. Te lo dico perchè ci son passato.


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da nessuna parte.... non è lì la vera questione, infatti. *Te lo dico perchè ci son passato*.


Ahh ecco 

Difatti non ho mai creduto manco in quello scoperto dalla mia partner..vabbè sarò io terra terra

Comunque a forza di frequentare sto forum na cosa l'ho capita...e che devo farmi un appunto genetico, che se mai ci sarà n'altra vita e se mi dovrò sposare, allora... solo dopo i 45 anni e forse mi salto le crisi di mezz'età :carneval: yuppiii!!! :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Ahh ecco
> 
> Difatti non ho mai creduto manco in quello scoperto dalla mia partner..vabbè sarò io terra terra
> 
> Comunque a forza di frequentare sto forum na cosa l'ho capita...e che devo farmi un appunto genetico, che se mai ci sarà n'altra vita e se mi dovrò sposare, allora... solo dopo i 45 anni e forse mi salto le crisi di mezz'età :carneval: yuppiii!!! :mexican:


 ma io anche 55, direi... :carneval:


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma io anche 55, direi... :carneval:


Sono sempre aperto a consigli.....io segno eh!!!


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma io anche 55, direi... :carneval:


Ma chi vi piglia più a quell'età!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che ho fatto io, praticamente. Eppure non mi reputo così insensibile.


Non ricordo la tua storia.

Tu asserivi forse di avere una famiglia dove ti trovavi bene, con una moglie senza particolari pecche, insomma una situazione senza "spine", e quando ti sei preso lo sbandone hai seraficamente e senza batter ciglio dichiarato di essere pronto alla separazione senza nulla aggiungere relativamente alle conseguenze per moglie e figli?
Non voglio fare il forcaiolo ANZI mi sono messo più volte ed apertamente dalla parte dei traditori, ma qui 'st'indifferenza milascia troppo perplesso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma chi vi piglia più a quell'età!


 
Vacci piano! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


D)


----------



## lamarchesa (14 Settembre 2010)

Angel, io di dubbi non ne avrei, è lui che dice che, pur nutrendo sentimenti mai provati prima, non può lasciare sua moglie per via dei figli e tutta la serie di stronzate che conosciamo un pò tutti. Il punto è: potrebbe essere vero? 

Invece vorrei dire ad Alce, che mi accusa di essere fredda e/o viziata può darsi che tu abbia ragione, ma in questi mesi mi sono occupata della mia famiglia e dei miei figli come ho sempre fatto prima d'ora, e se non sono più innamorata di mio marito non credo che struggendomi di sensi di colpa cambierei qualcosa. Tu mi sembri abbastanza ancorato ad un modello di famiglia ottocentesco, più delle mie frasette da romanzo.
Non mi sembra onesto restare a recitare una parte, quando io sono profondamente cambiata, indipendentemente da come andrà la mia storia.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Angel, io di dubbi non ne avrei, è lui che dice che, pur nutrendo sentimenti mai provati prima, non può lasciare sua moglie per via dei figli e tutta la serie di stronzate che conosciamo un pò tutti. Il punto è: potrebbe essere vero?
> 
> Invece vorrei dire ad Alce, che mi accusa di essere fredda e/o viziata può darsi che tu abbia ragione, ma in questi mesi mi sono occupata della mia famiglia e dei miei figli come ho sempre fatto prima d'ora, e se non sono più innamorata di mio marito non credo che struggendomi di sensi di colpa cambierei qualcosa. Tu mi sembri abbastanza ancorato ad un modello di famiglia ottocentesco, più delle mie frasette da romanzo.
> Non mi sembra onesto restare a recitare una parte, quando io sono profondamente cambiata, indipendentemente da come andrà la mia storia.


Cara marchesa, io credo che in fondo lui dica quelle cose in buonafede. Anch'io ero certo al 100% di essere innamorato dell'altra e non più di mia moglie, ma è la situazione a fartelo credere.

Quindi magari non sarà vero ma lui non ti sta dicendo palle, semplicemente si comporta come un qualunque fedifrago.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Angel, io di dubbi non ne avrei, è lui che dice che, pur nutrendo sentimenti mai provati prima, non può lasciare sua moglie per via dei figli e tutta la serie di stronzate che conosciamo un pò tutti. Il punto è: potrebbe essere vero?
> 
> Invece vorrei dire ad Alce, che mi accusa di essere fredda e/o viziata può darsi che tu abbia ragione, ma in questi mesi mi sono occupata della mia famiglia e dei miei figli come ho sempre fatto prima d'ora, e se non sono più innamorata di mio marito non credo che struggendomi di sensi di colpa cambierei qualcosa. Tu mi sembri abbastanza ancorato ad un modello di famiglia ottocentesco, più delle mie frasette da romanzo.
> Non mi sembra onesto restare a recitare una parte, quando io sono profondamente cambiata, indipendentemente da come andrà la mia storia.


 
tesoro bello, guarda che sei tu quella che ha esordito senza profferir verbo sulla tua famiglia. Questa è la prima volta che affermi di non amare più tuo marito, e, facci caso, non hai ancora spiccicato parola riguardo ai tuoi figli.
Solo adesso parli di recitare una parte, prima asserivi che nella tua famiglia ci stavi bene.
Ora, o accetti che se non dici le cose non ti si può capire e quindi si esprimono opinioni (non giudizi) su quello che c'è a disposizione, oppure esponi le cose in modo un pochino più chiaro.
Pochi mesi di sbandone favolesco non mi sembrano una gran base per mandare a puttane una famiglia così, a schiocco di dita.
O hai contato balle, quindi nella tua famiglia male ci stavi ma te la facevi andare bene e adesso hai trovato la via di fuga, oppure non credo ti si possa definire una persona sensibile.
Io sarò più ottocentesco di te, ma non ti ho ancora sentito parlare dei figli, e quelli anche nel 30000 DC c'è da sperare che siano tenuti in considerazione per le eventuali conseguenze di uno sbandone.........


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Angel, io di dubbi non ne avrei, è lui che dice che, pur nutrendo sentimenti mai provati prima, non può lasciare sua moglie per via dei figli e tutta la serie di stronzate che conosciamo un pò tutti. Il punto è: potrebbe essere vero?
> 
> Invece vorrei dire ad Alce, che mi accusa di essere fredda e/o viziata può darsi che tu abbia ragione, ma in questi mesi mi sono occupata della mia famiglia e dei miei figli come ho sempre fatto prima d'ora, e se non sono più innamorata di mio marito non credo che struggendomi di sensi di colpa cambierei qualcosa. Tu mi sembri abbastanza ancorato ad un modello di famiglia ottocentesco, più delle mie frasette da romanzo.
> Non mi sembra onesto restare a recitare una parte, quando io sono profondamente cambiata, indipendentemente da come andrà la mia storia.


Scusa eh!! ma tu parli di una relazione che dura da 3 mesi e che non riuscite a vedervi manco spesso ma dove ti esce tutta sta sicurezza su sto tipo??....secondo me i dubbi li avrebbe pure un sedicenne infoiato in piena crisi adolescenziale 
E' vero che ci sono emozioni e sensazioni sopite che esplodono brutalmente...ma sono da valutare mooolto attentamente proprio per quello che sono, prima di buttare una vita..anzi delle vite nel cesso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Scusa eh!! ma tu parli di una relazione che dura da 3 mesi e che non riuscite a vedervi manco spesso ma dove ti esce tutta sta sicurezza su sto tipo??....secondo me i dubbi li avrebbe pure un sedicenne infoiato in piena crisi adolescenziale
> E' vero che ci sono emozioni e sensazioni sopite che esplodono brutalmente...ma sono da valutare mooolto attentamente proprio per quello che sono, prima di buttare una vita..anzi delle vite nel cesso.


 
Purtroppo non posso darti punti, ma 
:umile::updue::umile::updue::umile::updue:


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo non posso darti punti, ma
> :umile::updue::umile::updue::umile::updue:


la seconda faccina è quella che ha la faccia più da pirla di tutto il forum :mrgreen:


----------



## lamarchesa (14 Settembre 2010)

Io non ho bisogno di vie di fuga, caro Alce. Se qualcosa non mi sta bene provo a cambiarla. In questo matrimonio ci sono stata bene fino a tre mesi fa. Certo, non era più l'amore dei primi tempi, gli impegni sono tanti, dopo tanti anni qualcosa si era affievolito, ma io credevo che andasse bene così, che fossero dei cambiamenti fisiologici comuni ad ogni coppia e che avremmo continuato così per sempre, i ragazzi sarebbero andati via da casa e noi saremmo rimasti soli con ancora tante cose da condividere.

Io non parlo dei miei figli perchè per me è scontato che li amo più della mia vita, e che sono al di sopra di chiunque al mondo. Per questo devo restare con il loro padre anche se non voglio più? Per loro? Che vantaggio trarrebbero da una situazione del genere?

Cosa pensi che dovrei fare, Alce, se fossi meno gelida e viziata e preoccupata delle rate della macchina?


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di vie di fuga, caro Alce. Se qualcosa non mi sta bene provo a cambiarla. In questo matrimonio ci sono stata bene fino a tre mesi fa. Certo, non era più l'amore dei primi tempi, gli impegni sono tanti, dopo tanti anni qualcosa si era affievolito, ma io credevo che andasse bene così, che fossero dei cambiamenti fisiologici comuni ad ogni coppia e che avremmo continuato così per sempre, i ragazzi sarebbero andati via da casa e noi saremmo rimasti soli con ancora tante cose da condividere.
> 
> Io non parlo dei miei figli perchè per me è scontato che li amo più della mia vita, e che sono al di sopra di chiunque al mondo. Per questo devo restare con il loro padre anche se non voglio più? Per loro? Che vantaggio trarrebbero da una situazione del genere?
> 
> Cosa pensi che dovrei fare, Alce, se fossi meno gelida e viziata e preoccupata delle rate della macchina?


t'invito a rileggerti il tuo tred di entrata


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Non mi sembra onesto restare a recitare una parte, quando io sono profondamente cambiata, indipendentemente da come andrà la mia storia.



Cautela!!
Non buttare via il bambino con l'acqua sporca...i matrimoni "rifioriscono" quando l'amante sparisce, citofonare Elisa!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Al di là di tutto l'amore, l'affetto, la riconoscenza per un marito che ti è stato accanto per anni e con cui hai fatto dei bellissimi figli.

Siamo terra - terra.

Da separata il tuo reddito diminuisce.
Le compagnie di amici si dileguano (quale amica si tiene in casa vicino al marito una separata attraente? Nessuna, dopo i primi imbarazzanti inviti di circostanza).
Gli estranei giudicano (giudicano comunque, ma tanto per gradire).
Se vuoi trovare un altro uomo, ti trovi alla fine a portarti in casa uno che:
a) è un estraneo
b) non è il padre dei tuoi figli (con tutto quello che consegue, specie se hai figlie femmine adolescenti)
c) che alla nostra età sovente ha già un suo bagaglio di ex mogli, figli, etc., con le loro legittime esigenze. E se non lo avesse, tu uno scapolone te lo prenderesti?!

Separazione: per molti, ma non per tutti. Pensaci bene.


----------



## Daniele (14 Settembre 2010)

Mi sa che tu abbia bisogno di un o scossone, tu amavi fino a tre mesi fa tuo marito ed ovviamente non era più come i primi tempi e ci mancherebbe, visto che è stato scientificamente provato che se permanesse tutto in quel modo si morirebbe prima!!!! :mrgreen:
Cosa dirti, se ti sei trovata il fesso vuol dire che lo hai cercato, porobabilmente perchè avevi bisogno di conferme femminili, e quale conferma maggiore di un uomo che ti spoglia anche solo con gli occhi? Quindi tu credendo di amare tuo marito ti sei messa in cerca di un utile sostituto.
Bella la vita di rimanere in famiglia finchè non si trova la ruota di scorta, ma pensa una cosa, se lui lasciasse la moglie e tu tuo marito per coronare il vostro sogno di amore...ci penseresti ai tuoi figli??? Allora i figli non li dovresti avere tu in affido perchè con un altro uomo per casa direttamente gli creeresti non pochi problemi, ma allora per vivere il tuo ammmmore saresti disposta a lasciare casa e famiglia?? Onestamente non credo. Quindi più terra a terra, se laciassi tuo marito finiresti ad avere i tuoi figli, ma non il tuo ammmmore e perderesti anche la mano di tuo marito, scomodo no????
Lamarchesa, ti rendi conto che il tuo amore infedele è quanto di più distruttivo per la tua vita??? Ti rendi conto che se venga o no coronato tu lo pigli in quel posto alla grande???


----------



## pescerosso (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna" fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli", ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...


Come hai detto, le storie che leggi sono fotocopie o quasi della tua. In sintesi ti racconto la mia. Sposata da + di 10 anni, con figli, divento l'amante del mio capo (ovviamente sposato e con figli). Le parole che mi ha detto per 6 mesi circa sono praticamente le stesse che stai sentendo tu. Tutto si interrompe bruscamente quando mio marito ci "becca". Risultato: niente + lavoro, niente + lui e un matrimonio sul baratro. Stiamo cercando di salvare il salvabile, addesso l'ultima chance che ci siamo dati è un terapeuta di coppia.  Ah!  dimenticavo, il mio "lui" si è immediatamente volatilizzato, non ha mai risposto ai miei messaggi e una volta che ho provato a chiamarlo mi ha detto di essere molto impegnato. Ecco, questo è l'amore che provava lui per me. Io sono distrutta, non ho piu' la mia vita, non sono piu' io. Certo me la sono cercata, ma non avrei certo immaginato che un amore o presunto tale potesse annientare cosi. ATTENTA, mi dispiace dirtelo, ma finirà cosi anche per te. Quello che provi tu non è quello che prova lui.


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Come hai detto, le storie che leggi sono fotocopie o quasi della tua. In sintesi ti racconto la mia. Sposata da + di 10 anni, con figli, divento l'amante del mio capo (ovviamente sposato e con figli). Le parole che mi ha detto per 6 mesi circa sono praticamente le stesse che stai sentendo tu. Tutto si interrompe bruscamente quando mio marito ci "becca". Risultato: niente + lavoro, niente + lui e un matrimonio sul baratro. Stiamo cercando di salvare il salvabile, addesso l'ultima chance che ci siamo dati è un terapeuta di coppia.  Ah!  dimenticavo, il mio "lui" si è immediatamente volatilizzato, non ha mai risposto ai miei messaggi e una volta che ho provato a chiamarlo mi ha detto di essere molto impegnato. Ecco, questo è l'amore che provava lui per me. Io sono distrutta, non ho piu' la mia vita, non sono piu' io. Certo me la sono cercata, ma non avrei certo immaginato che un amore o presunto tale potesse annientare cosi. ATTENTA, mi dispiace dirtelo, ma finirà cosi anche per te. Quello che provi tu non è quello che prova lui.


Non riuscite a ingranare??

Bisogna avere tanta pazienza...statisticamente si parla di 18 mesi prima che il tradito riesca a somatizzare la cosa ....dovete solo avere voglia tutti e due a rimediare e a ricostruire quello che è crollato, non perdetevi d'animo


----------



## pescerosso (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Alce, non sono affatto offesa, era solo per chiarire. Riguardo alla famiglia hai tutte le ragioni, ma io credo che il matrimonio non debba diventare una prigione, o un'amichevole convivenza per la tutela di figli e interessi economici. I miei figli sono abituati a stare sempre con me, visto che il padre è spesso fuori per lavoro e ha orari impossibili, quindi non so quanto cambierebbe per loro dal punto di vista pratico.
> Riguardo a mio marito non riesco a sentirmi in colpa, e questo mi fa sentire in colpa. In 15 anni di matrimonio non ho mai fatto stupidaggini del genere, non mi è passato neanche per la testa, ho lavorato, cresciuto due figli e, come diceva Nanni Moretti, fatto cose, vista gente. Mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata e credevo che sarebbe stato per la vita.
> Sto benedetto M. non sarà il mio futuro marito, questo pare chiaro, ma certo non resterò sposata con un uomo che non amo più solo per una (finta) tranquillità familiare.
> Credo che dovrei almeno provare a resuscitare il mio matrimonio, ma al momento il mio problema più grande è chiudere con l'altro


Anch'io non ho mai fatto "stupidaggini", matrimonio senza problemi, iniziato con un grande amore. ma anche qui, a chi la vogliamo raccontare? Se qualcun altro "entra" in un matrimonio è perchè quel matrimonio proprio perfetto non è......... Pensa se tuo marito scopre tutto, come pensi che la prenderebbe? Mio marito ha fatto cose che mai mi sai aspettata da lui, per certi versi questa storia mi ha fatto scoprire dei lati del suo carattere che non conoscevo. E che non so se mi piacciono. Adesso la mia sofferenza sta nel capire se c'è ancora amore o no. Come posso essermi innamorata di un altro se amo lui? La sofferenza è scoprirmi cosi' ingenua, cosi' "boccalona". ti ripeto, il gioco vale la candela?

PS: L'iniziale del nome del mio lui è M, non è che è sempre lo stesso uomo?!?!


----------



## pescerosso (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Alce, non sono affatto offesa, era solo per chiarire. Riguardo alla famiglia hai tutte le ragioni, ma io credo che il matrimonio non debba diventare una prigione, o un'amichevole convivenza per la tutela di figli e interessi economici. I miei figli sono abituati a stare sempre con me, visto che il padre è spesso fuori per lavoro e ha orari impossibili, quindi non so quanto cambierebbe per loro dal punto di vista pratico.
> Riguardo a mio marito non riesco a sentirmi in colpa, e questo mi fa sentire in colpa. In 15 anni di matrimonio non ho mai fatto stupidaggini del genere, non mi è passato neanche per la testa, ho lavorato, cresciuto due figli e, come diceva Nanni Moretti, fatto cose, vista gente. Mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata e credevo che sarebbe stato per la vita.
> Sto benedetto M. non sarà il mio futuro marito, questo pare chiaro, ma certo non resterò sposata con un uomo che non amo più solo per una (finta) tranquillità familiare.
> Credo che dovrei almeno provare a resuscitare il mio matrimonio, ma al momento il mio problema più grande è chiudere con l'altro





Angel ha detto:


> Non riuscite a ingranare??
> 
> Bisogna avere tanta pazienza...statisticamente si parla di 18 mesi prima che il tradito riesca a somatizzare la cosa ....dovete solo avere voglia tutti e due a rimediare e a ricostruire quello che è crollato, non perdetevi d'animo


 
Lo so...... e che io non riesco a "riprendermi".  Ho troppi sensi di colpa,  poi la storia con l'altro è stata troncata senza reale volontà da parte di entrambi. Vorrei un confronto con lui per capire se sono stata veramente cosi' stupida e illusa o se per lui almeno un po' di sentimento c'è stato. Lo so, il suo silenzio mi da già la risposta e poi forse non cambierebbe molto saperlo o meno. Ma sto' cosi' male, mio marito stà male, non so se è il caso di continuare...


----------



## Daniele (14 Settembre 2010)

Pescerosso, ma stai ancora a pensare a quel fradicione del tuo capo/scopatore? Ma cavoli, riprenditi davvero, che non è morot nessuno, è solo un amore che non è mai esistito, anzi ti dirò di più, tu in quella farsa da ufficio hai preso la parte della segretaria-amante, ma cosa pretendevi dal tuo capo? Riprenditi e scopri che tuo marito ha subito molto, ma molto ma davvero molto più di te e se vuoi uscire di casa tutto bene, ma è tuo dovere assistere tuo marito sia dentro che fuori casa, potrà interessare qualcosa a te stessa dopo tutto questo, in questa storia tu vieni dopo di tutti, sei semplicemente l'ultima ruota del carro perchè sei voluta essere la prima, è il gioco di chi perde!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> NOI non abbiamo intenzione di lasciare tutto e stare insieme, sono IO che ho pensato che, dopo tre mesi di "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" - "sei la donna che ho sempre sognato" - "non ho mai provato questi sentimenti per nessuna"  fino al nuovissimo "mia moglie non mi ha mai capito" e all'inedito "sto con lei solo per amore dei miei figli",  ho pensato che magari potevamo anche provare a rimediare a questa situazione, visto che il divorzio esiste ancora.
> 
> Lo so, sono una stupida, un'ingenua, ditemi tutto quel che volete tanto me lo sono già detto da sola.
> Ma sto veramente veramente male.
> ...



Benvenuta, sono la Contessa Matraini

Come dice il Contepinceton, siamo nobili decaduti, costretti a lavorare per mantenere un discreto tenore di vita, comunque ben lontano dagli antichi fasti...

No...tu non sei imbarazzante, cara Lamarchesa.

Imbarazzante è lui a dirti certe cose.
Ma come si permette di dire ti amo e ti adoro a una donna sposata?
Ma come si permette di denigrare sua moglie con te?

Ma dove viviamo?  L'imbarbarimento dei costumi è dunque una realtà...mon dieu!!!


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Anch'io non ho mai fatto "stupidaggini", matrimonio senza problemi, iniziato con un grande amore. ma anche qui, a chi la vogliamo raccontare? Se qualcun altro "entra" in un matrimonio è perchè quel matrimonio proprio perfetto non è......... Pensa se tuo marito scopre tutto, come pensi che la prenderebbe? *Mio marito ha fatto cose che mai mi sai aspettata da lui, per certi versi questa storia mi ha fatto scoprire dei lati del suo carattere che non conoscevo. E che non so se mi piacciono. *Adesso la mia sofferenza sta nel capire se c'è ancora amore o no. Come posso essermi innamorata di un altro se amo lui? La sofferenza è scoprirmi cosi' ingenua, cosi' "boccalona". ti ripeto, il gioco vale la candela?
> 
> PS: L'iniziale del nome del mio lui è M, non è che è sempre lo stesso uomo?!?!


Sai non immagini quello che ho fatto io :unhappy: mi vergogno solo a pensarci...e manco mi riconosco, ero fuori di melone....ma di brutto è stato un percorso duro ma ho ritrovato me stesso ma non ti nego di avere ancora degli strascichi (4 anni sono passati dalla fine della storia), mi giustifico pensando che quello non ero io e che non ci ricadrò ma più.....con questo voglio dirti, fai attenzione a giudicare tuo marito la mazzata è stata grande anche se gli sei vicino e pensi di capire è stata più grande di quanto tu possa immaginare, te sei dall'altra parte e se non ci passi non puoi capire veramente, perchè da un giorno all'altro ti crolla veramente una vita intera addosso .....i lati del suo carattere che non conoscevi e facile che non li conosceva manco lui e forse manco sono i suoi :condom:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta, sono la Contessa Matraini
> 
> Come dice il Contepinceton, siamo nobili decaduti, costretti a lavorare per mantenere un discreto tenore di vita, comunque ben lontano dagli antichi fasti...
> 
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che la penso come te. Ma quante donne, seppur sposate si vogliono sentire dire ti amo dall'amante, quante si mettono in competizione con la moglie e amano sentirsi dire "lei non è come te" "lei non è così a letto" "lei non vale la metà di te" "ah meno male che ho te" e così dicendo
A volte gli uomini dicono quello che le donne vogliono sentirsi dire e poi siamo tutti pronti a dire "st.....o l'ha riempita di menzogne".
Peccato che se ci guardiamo intorno a queste menzogne ci sono donne che si attaccano per anni, nella speranza di che non saprei


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto l'amore, l'affetto, la riconoscenza per un marito che ti è stato accanto per anni e con cui hai fatto dei bellissimi figli.
> 
> Siamo terra - terra.
> 
> ...



Scusa Verena, ma questo non era il forum delle cittadine emancipate?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto l'amore, l'affetto, la riconoscenza per un marito che ti è stato accanto per anni e con cui hai fatto dei bellissimi figli.
> 
> Siamo terra - terra.
> 
> ...


Riesco a quotare solo questo
PEr il resto
Quella dell'amica che non fa entrare in casa l'amica separata perchè più attraente di lei mi fa accapponare la pelle. Ma che razza di amica è?!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che la penso come te. Ma quante donne, seppur sposate si vogliono sentire dire ti amo dall'amante, quante si mettono in competizione con la moglie e amano sentirsi dire "lei non è come te" "lei non è così a letto" "lei non vale la metà di te" "ah meno male che ho te" e così dicendo
> A volte gli uomini dicono quello che le donne vogliono sentirsi dire e *poi siamo tutti pronti a dire "st.....o l'ha riempita di menzogne"*.
> Peccato che se ci guardiamo intorno a queste menzogne ci sono donne che si attaccano per anni, nella speranza di che non saprei


No, scusa Farfalla, ma io no. Consideriamo gli uomini stronzi in misura di quello che ci aspettiamo da loro.
Se non ti aspetti nulla non sono in grado di ferirti così profondamente o di rubarti anni di vita.

Ognuno si prenda le responsabilità delle parole che dice o che non dice.
Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole (degli altri) a cui crede


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che la penso come te. Ma quante donne, seppur sposate si vogliono sentire dire ti amo dall'amante, quante si mettono in competizione con la moglie e amano sentirsi dire "lei non è come te" "lei non è così a letto" "lei non vale la metà di te" "ah meno male che ho te" e così dicendo
> A volte gli uomini dicono quello che le donne vogliono sentirsi dire e poi siamo tutti pronti a dire "st.....o l'ha riempita di menzogne".
> Peccato che se ci guardiamo intorno a queste menzogne ci sono donne che si attaccano per anni, nella speranza di che non saprei


suvvia sono "bugie" a fin di pene...no?
Insomma...dai, un po' di lusinghete, qualche complimentin.
Ma insomma, ci si dovrebbe credere come dice Neruda nella poesia due amanti felici...scelsero come verità il giorno, si legarono con un filo e non una catena...suvvia un po' di leggerezza...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, scusa Farfalla, ma io no. Consideriamo gli uomini stronzi in misura di quello che ci aspettiamo da loro.
> Se non ti aspetti nulla non sono in grado di ferirti così profondamente o di rubarti anni di vita.
> 
> Ognuno si prenda le responsabilità delle parole che dice o che non dice.
> Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole (degli altri) a cui crede


No infatti tu no, io nemmeno ma siamo la netta minoranza...altrimenti non leggeremmo di storie che durano tutti quegli anni nell'attesa di un qualcosa che si sa non arriverà mai.
Perchè spesso, quasi sempre, se dici una cosa positiva della moglie del tuo amante sei additata come ipocrita per non dire di peggio?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, scusa Farfalla, ma io no. Consideriamo gli uomini stronzi in misura di quello che ci aspettiamo da loro.
> Se non ti aspetti nulla non sono in grado di ferirti così profondamente o di rubarti anni di vita.
> 
> Ognuno si prenda le responsabilità delle parole che dice o che non dice.
> Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole (degli altri) a cui crede


Vero...
E che bello se non ti aspetti nulla e arriva...qualcosa di bello!
Bellissima sta massima:
Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole a cui crede.
Insomma meglio sempre ridimensionare no? Ah santo cinismo, ora pronobi!
Dai Contessina non t'incazzare, so che è vero che ti ho donato un fantastico palazzo, e che solo dopo, hai scoperto essere gravato da ipoteche...però finchè ci hai creduto...è stato bello no?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> suvvia sono "bugie" a fin di pene...no?
> Insomma...dai, un po' di lusinghete, qualche complimentin.
> Ma insomma, ci si dovrebbe credere come dice Neruda nella poesia due amanti felici...scelsero come verità il giorno, si legarono con un filo e non una catena...suvvia un po' di leggerezza...


Certo però tu donna le prendi per quello che sono lusinghette e complimenti non promesse di amore eterno e ci costruisci sopra dei castelli....Se io avessi detto al mio amico "ti amo" a parte la fragorosa risata che sarebbe seguita credo mi avrebbe portato dall'esorcista


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> E che bello se non ti aspetti nulla e arriva...qualcosa di bello!
> Bellissima sta massima:
> Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole a cui crede.
> ...


Anche la Contessina ha smarrito la retta via e sei arrivato tu a indicargliela?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto l'amore, l'affetto, la riconoscenza per un marito che ti è stato accanto per anni e con cui hai fatto dei bellissimi figli.
> 
> Siamo terra - terra.
> 
> ...


La separazione è per chi proprio non ne può più di avere vicina una persona. E per chi può permetterselo. Verena mi fa un'enorme piacere quello che hai scritto. Ho fatto una cernita tra tutte le donne separate che conosco di persona. Solo due sono rinate e sono felici, ma ehm, perchè si sono liberate da uomini stile marito di Giuma, e sono finite tra le braccia di un uomo che le ama sul serio. A me loro due fanno una tenerezza incredibile: la prima sembra ringiovanita di dieci anni ( e seppi della sua nuova vita, perchè non vedendola da mesi, in quanto si era rintanata, restai esterefatto), l'altra stupefatta e incazzata, quasi spaventata che mi dice: " Sto vivendo tutte cose nuove, che non ho mai conosciuto!". 

Ma queste due hanno una caratteristica in comune, sposarono i loro ragazzi di gioventù. 

E la prova evidente che loro due erano quelle che tenevano su la baracca, è che ehm, i loro ex mariti, sono proprio finiti male, ma male. Ovvio non ricevono un pfenny quelle ex mogli, come si può pretendere qualcosa, da chi, si dissolve totalmente nel bere?


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, scusa Farfalla, ma io no. Consideriamo gli uomini stronzi in misura di quello che ci aspettiamo da loro.
> *Se non ti aspetti nulla non sono in grado di ferirti così profondamente o di rubarti anni di vita.*
> 
> Ognuno si prenda le responsabilità delle parole che dice o che non dice.
> Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole (degli altri) a cui crede


neanche da te stessa?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche la Contessina ha smarrito la retta via e sei arrivato tu a indicargliela?


La Contessina è la mia anima al femminile.
Donna, tra veci se intendemo.
In tutta la mia vita, non ho mai incontrato un'anima simile alla mia come quella della Matraini. 
Il forum mi ha veramente dato tanto eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No infatti tu no, io nemmeno ma siamo la netta minoranza...altrimenti non leggeremmo di storie che durano tutti quegli anni nell'attesa di un qualcosa che si sa non arriverà mai.
> Perchè spesso, quasi sempre, se dici una cosa positiva della moglie del tuo amante sei additata come ipocrita per non dire di peggio?


Ma ascoltami molto bene, sarò saggio e veritiero.
Il tuo amico ha una moglie.
Il tuo amico, dato che è il tuo amico, è figo no? 
E non uno sfigato.
Ora dato che vedi in lui, tutto il bello che ha, ti dirai, di sicuro, avrà una moglie fantastica, casomai, ti dici, eh beata lei che se lo gode tutto quanto. Non sei ipocrita, ma sana!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascoltami molto bene, sarò saggio e veritiero.
> Il tuo amico ha una moglie.
> Il tuo amico, dato che è il tuo amico, è figo no?
> E non uno sfigato.
> Ora dato che vedi in lui, tutto il bello che ha, ti dirai, di sicuro, avrà una moglie fantastica, casomai, ti dici*, eh beata lei che se lo gode tutto quanto*. Non sei ipocrita, ma sana!


Be nel caso specifico lei si è presa il bello ma anche il brutto. E non mi riferisco all'ultimo periodo ma al fatto che credo che per me sarebbe stato impossibile vivere con un uomo così.
Quello che lascia basita me è che tu da amante non puoi avere pensieri positivi sulla moglie. Io non posso dire secondo me è una donna fantastica. Quando l'ho fatto sono stata aggredita..
E ci credo che poi i mariti si lamentano delle mogli con le amanti, sono convinti che è quello che loro vogliono sentirsi dire e non hanno tutti i torti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> E che bello se non ti aspetti nulla e arriva...qualcosa di bello!
> Bellissima sta massima:
> Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole a cui crede.
> ...



Cazzi a mazzi  :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo però tu donna le prendi per quello che sono lusinghette e complimenti non promesse di amore eterno e ci costruisci sopra dei castelli....Se io avessi detto al mio amico "ti amo" a parte la fragorosa risata che sarebbe seguita credo mi avrebbe portato dall'esorcista


Beh se sei come me, ami fantasticare e fare castelli, hai dentro di te, quella parte adolescente, che non vorrai mai fare crescere.
Bellissima la fragorosa risata...
Io ho sempre sognato sentirmi dire un ti amo, in un certo modo, e.....ok ( mi fermo) Mi viene da ridere...
Pensa cosa ti capitava se gli dicevi: " Caro ho una bellissima sorpresa per te, ho lasciato la mia famiglia, fuggiamo assieme dai!".


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cazzi a mazzi  :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Fighe a nastro:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se sei come me, ami fantasticare e fare castelli, hai dentro di te, quella parte adolescente, che non vorrai mai fare crescere.
> Bellissima la fragorosa risata...
> Io ho sempre sognato sentirmi dire un ti amo, in un certo modo, e.....ok ( mi fermo) Mi viene da ridere...
> Pensa cosa ti capitava se gli dicevi: " *Caro ho una bellissima sorpresa per te, ho lasciato la mia famiglia, fuggiamo assieme dai!".*




Fuggiva lui e senza lasciare traccia
Una sua precedente amica si è dichiarata e lui ha preso baracca e burattini l'ha mollata sul posto, il giorno dopo aveva cambiato numero di cell. Credo lo stia ancora cercando:rotfl::rotfl::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be nel caso specifico lei si è presa il bello ma anche il brutto. E non mi riferisco all'ultimo periodo ma al fatto che credo che per me sarebbe stato impossibile vivere con un uomo così.
> Quello che lascia basita me è che tu da amante non puoi avere pensieri positivi sulla moglie. Io non posso dire secondo me è una donna fantastica. Quando l'ho fatto sono stata aggredita..
> E ci credo che poi i mariti si lamentano delle mogli con le amanti, sono convinti che è quello che loro vogliono sentirsi dire e non hanno tutti i torti


Ben dai...ehm...insomma...ehm...
Però ti giuro che le amiche, mi hanno aiutato a capire meglio mia moglie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be nel caso specifico lei si è presa il bello ma anche il brutto. E non mi riferisco all'ultimo periodo ma al fatto che credo che per me sarebbe stato impossibile vivere con un uomo così.
> Quello che lascia basita me è che tu da amante non puoi avere pensieri positivi sulla moglie. Io non posso dire secondo me è una donna fantastica. *Quando l'ho fatto sono stata aggredita.*.
> E ci credo che poi i mariti si lamentano delle mogli con le amanti, sono convinti che è quello che loro vogliono sentirsi dire e non hanno tutti i torti


Fra l'altro da donne che avevano vissuto la stessa situazione di mogli  tradite e che quindi, a mio vedere, avrebbero dovuto apprezzare la tua sincerità.
Però a ognuno la sua opinione.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Fuggiva lui e senza lasciare traccia
> Una sua precedente amica si è dichiarata e lui ha preso baracca e burattini l'ha mollata sul posto, il giorno dopo aveva cambiato numero di cell. Credo lo stia ancora cercando:rotfl::rotfl::mexican:


Sant'uomo.
Mai scherzare sui sentimenti eh?
Un uomo si spaventa eh?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riesco a quotare solo questo
> PEr il resto
> Quella dell'amica che non fa entrare in casa l'amica separata perchè più attraente di lei mi fa accapponare la pelle. Ma che razza di amica è?!!


guarda che è SEMPRE così. Le persone difendono il loro territorio ferocemente.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa Verena, ma questo non era il forum delle cittadine emancipate?


emancipate non vuol dire SCEME.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di vie di fuga, caro Alce. Se qualcosa non mi sta bene provo a cambiarla. In questo matrimonio ci sono stata bene fino a tre mesi fa. Certo, non era più l'amore dei primi tempi, gli impegni sono tanti, dopo tanti anni qualcosa si era affievolito, ma io credevo che andasse bene così, che fossero dei cambiamenti fisiologici comuni ad ogni coppia e che avremmo continuato così per sempre, i ragazzi sarebbero andati via da casa e noi saremmo rimasti soli con ancora tante cose da condividere.
> 
> Io non parlo dei miei figli perchè per me è scontato che li amo più della mia vita, e che sono al di sopra di chiunque al mondo. Per questo devo restare con il loro padre anche se non voglio più? Per loro? Che vantaggio trarrebbero da una situazione del genere?
> 
> Cosa pensi che dovrei fare, Alce, se fossi meno gelida e viziata e preoccupata delle rate della macchina?


 
Massì, dai, in tre mesi di incontri occasionali con un benemerito sconosciuto ho capito che la persona con la quale ho meso in piedi una famiglia, ci ho fatto due figli e chissà quanti progetti di vita  può prendersi un calcio nel culo. I figli? Li amo tanto tanto, ma chissenefrega se distruggo loro la famiglia così, di punto in bianco. L'importante sono i begl'occhi verdi del mio amore!

Mo va a cagher, va!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

E sia ben chiaro che la mia non è un'opinione da cornuto!
Ricordatevi come ho difeso Farfalla, tanto per dirne una, ma io questa farlocca proprio non la mando giù.
Esco dal 3d, puzza troppo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda che è SEMPRE così. Le persone difendono il loro territorio ferocemente.


 
Ma spero tu stia scherzando. Io quelle non le definisco amiche. Manca solo che in casa mia non faccio entrare una più figa di me per paura che mio marito se ne invaghisce....
Ho amiche molto più belle di me e alcune anche single e la mia casa è assolutamente sempre aperta per loro
Se l'amicizia si ferma davanti ad una cazzata come questa non è amicizia


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> emancipate non vuol dire SCEME.


Le sceme sono quelle che non ti fanno frequentare casa perchè sono meno fighe di te.......Giuro mi sconvolge questa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E sia ben chiaro che la mia non è un'opinione da cornuto!
> *Ricordatevi come ho difeso Farfalla*, tanto per dirne una, ma io questa farlocca proprio non la mando giù.
> Esco dal 3d, puzza troppo.


io lo dico sempre


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma spero tu stia scherzando. Io quelle non le definisco amiche. Manca solo che in casa mia non faccio entrare una più figa di me per paura che mio marito se ne invaghisce....
> Ho amiche molto più belle di me e alcune anche single e la mia casa è assolutamente sempre aperta per loro
> Se l'amicizia si ferma davanti ad una cazzata come questa non è amicizia


Difatti, farfallina, non è solo il rapporto di coppia ad essere dominato dagli istinti. Ogni lato della vita ne porta il segno. Sul lavoro, a scuola, nei giochi, in casa e in compagnia, volenti o nolenti siamo parecchio bestie. Poi c'è chi sa essere un po' meno bestia di altri in alcuni campi e più in altri. Il mondo è vario. Non mi stupisce la storia dell'amica figa tenuta fuori di casa. Da brava "femmina", la padrona di casa evita i rischi.
Grottesco? No, naturale! Poco umano, poco evoluto, ma naturalissimo. Non c'è forse chi dice sempre che bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali?


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Massì, dai, in tre mesi di incontri occasionali con un benemerito sconosciuto ho capito che la persona con la quale ho meso in piedi una famiglia, ci ho fatto due figli e chissà quanti progetti di vita  può prendersi un calcio nel culo. I figli? Li amo tanto tanto, ma chissenefrega se distruggo loro la famiglia così, di punto in bianco. L'importante sono i begl'occhi verdi del mio amore!
> 
> Mo va a cagher, va!


vabbè  dai ma non sarà mica la prima che dice così.
Se la cantano e contano  da soli. Quello che fa incazzare è che se glielo fai notare partono le filippiche


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma chi vi piglia più a quell'età!


 ehhhh.... ma se c'è la fila in giro... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ehhhh.... ma se c'è la fila in giro... :carneval:


bummmmmm:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Mi scuso per il "va a cagher": rileggendomi da fastidio pure a me.

Il resto è il quadro che lamarchesa ha concesso che mi facessi della sua storia.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, scusa Farfalla, ma io no. Consideriamo gli uomini stronzi in misura di quello che ci aspettiamo da loro.
> Se non ti aspetti nulla non sono in grado di ferirti così profondamente o di rubarti anni di vita.
> 
> *Ognuno si prenda le responsabilità delle parole che dice o che non dice.*
> *Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole (degli altri) a cui crede*


 Bellissimo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissimo!


Si, ma riprendendo il tuo discorso sulle balle che ci si racconta, toglierei la parentesi


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bummmmmm:carneval:


ahahahahah :carneval: ma a parte le cazzate è così, dai... sai quante donne sole, tra i trenta e i quaranta, ci sono in giro? E' realmente incredibile...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti, farfallina, non è solo il rapporto di coppia ad essere dominato dagli istinti. Ogni lato della vita ne porta il segno. Sul lavoro, a scuola, nei giochi, in casa e in compagnia, volenti o nolenti siamo parecchio bestie. Poi c'è chi sa essere un po' meno bestia di altri in alcuni campi e più in altri. Il mondo è vario. Non mi stupisce la storia dell'amica figa tenuta fuori di casa. Da brava "femmina", la padrona di casa evita i rischi.
> Grottesco? No, naturale! Poco umano, poco evoluto, ma naturalissimo. Non c'è forse chi dice sempre che bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali?


Non sarò una brava "femmina" allora....
Io ribadisco lo trovo stupido e sicuramente poco umano .Dò all'amicizia un'importanza tale che questa cosa non mi ha mai sfiorato


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, ma riprendendo il tuo discorso sulle balle che ci si racconta, toglierei la parentesi


 e leviamo queste parentesi :up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ehhhh.... ma se c'è la fila in giro... :carneval:


 
confermo:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Abigail non puoi non quotare:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> confermo:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Abigail non puoi non quotare:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sarò una brava "femmina" allora....
> Io ribadisco lo trovo stupido e sicuramente poco umano .Dò all'amicizia un'importanza tale che questa cosa non mi ha mai sfiorato


E' incredibile osservare quanto spessissimo i rapporti tra le persone siano esteriormente improntati su schemi tipo amicizia, fratellanza, rispetto, collaborazione, alleanza, e poi nella realtà si risolvano in contratti stumentali alle esigenze di tizio o caio. L'amicizia, poi, è l'esempio più lampante, in quanto spessissimo viene interpretata secondo la regola del _"sei un amico se mi aiuti"_ e nello stesso tempo _"sei un amico se non pretendi nulla da me"_. In altre parole l'amicizia viene intesa solamente come disponibilità altrui ai propri interessi. Questo al punto che molti riescono a creare intorno ad alcuni soggetti un mondo di obblighi morali di varia natura. Si fa in modo di fare piccoli favori scelti con attenzione e calcolo preciso, proprio al fine di usarli come leva di ricatto nel momento in cui si ha bisogno di qualche cosa, frequentemente di valore ben superiore ai favori fatti.
Siamo bestie, farfalla, e solo un minimo di coscienza in noi ci consente, e non sempre, di considerarci "umani". Se tacitiamo pure quella........

Sai, mi ricordo di una trasmissione rai, una di quelle cretinate stile talk show, (non ricordo il nome del conduttore, uno coi capelli castani riccioli un po' lunghi, credo). Intervistavano un tizio, non so per quale motivo, e questo comincia a raccontare che una sera, tornato a casa, la moglie gli chiede di abbassarsi i pantaloni per farle......... annusare l'uccello!!!!!!
Si! Giuro! _"Perchè voleva capire se ero stato con un'altra donna"_.
Il conduttore, imbarazzato, richiama l'intervistato a termini più educati, e quello dice _"ma io ho detto uccello, mica pene!"_

La "femmina" che annusa l'arnese del "maschio" per capire se ha trombato in giro. Rendo l'idea di cosa siamo?!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahah :carneval: ma a parte le cazzate è così, dai... sai quante donne sole, tra i trenta e i quaranta, ci sono in giro? E' realmente incredibile...


Confermo per esperienza personale e recente.
Salvo il fatto che tutte, e dico tutte si portano dietro un mastodontico bagaglio personale di casini e menate. Vade retro!!!! Sarebbe meglio ce ne fossero meno in giro ma un po' più tranquille  
(anche di uomini, intendiamoci)


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto l'amore, l'affetto, la riconoscenza per un marito che ti è stato accanto per anni e con cui hai fatto dei bellissimi figli.
> 
> Siamo terra - terra.
> 
> ...


sono due cose alle quali giuro non sarei mai arrivata ; pensavo di essere una donna disincantata scopro di essere estremamente ingenua.
ma se devo tenermi alla larga da una separata perché non da tutte le belle donne che ci circondano??
che vita grama


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Confermo per esperienza personale e recente.
> Salvo il fatto che tutte, e dico tutte si portano dietro un mastodontico bagaglio personale di casini e menate. Vade retro!!!! Sarebbe meglio ce ne fossero meno in giro ma un po' più tranquille
> (anche di uomini, intendiamoci)


 Vero... vabbè, come dici tu pure gli uomini non scherzano. Ma alla fine secondo me con questo andazzo generalizzato ci convivono meglio, ho quest'impressione. Siamo emotivamente più superficiali, generalmente.
Questo modo di vivere penalizza soprattutto la donna.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero... vabbè, come dici tu pure gli uomini non scherzano. Ma alla fine secondo me con questo andazzo generalizzato ci convivono meglio, ho quest'impressione. Siamo emotivamente più superficiali, generalmente.
> Questo modo di vivere penalizza soprattutto la donna.


Io invece sono più convinto che le donne si sentano più giustificate a farsi menate, lo rivendicano come diritto e spesso se le fanno per puro gusto, senza reali ragioni, mentre l'uomo, se se le fa, se le fa sul serio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono due cose alle quali giuro non sarei mai arrivata ; pensavo di essere una donna disincantata scopro di essere estremamente ingenua.
> ma se devo tenermi alla larga da una separata perché non da tutte le belle donne che ci circondano??
> che vita grama


Dipende se vuoi essere una "femmina umana" o una donna. A te (ed a tutti) la scelta


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io invece sono più convinto che le donne si sentano più giustificate a farsi menate, lo rivendicano come diritto e spesso se le fanno per puro gusto, senza reali ragioni, mentre l'uomo, se se le fa, se le fa sul serio.


 No, non sono d'accordo... generalmente se le fanno perchè cercano qualcosa che non riescono più a trovare. E allora si devono far piacere cose e modi di vivere che non sentono realmente loro.
Tutto rigorosamente imho.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, non sono d'accordo... generalmente se le fanno perchè *cercano qualcosa che non riescono più a trovare*. Già, e quando pensano di averne trovato uno ci si avventano come avvoltoi
> E allora *si devono far piacere cose e modi di vivere che non sentono realmente loro. *E questo le rende ancora più aggressive, acide e menose con il malcapitato di turno
> Tutto rigorosamente imho. chiaramente pure per me


 
Ci sarebbe molto da discuterne :up:


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io invece sono più convinto che le donne si sentano più giustificate a farsi menate, lo rivendicano come diritto e spesso se le fanno per puro gusto, senza reali ragioni, *mentre l'uomo, se se le fa, se le fa sul serio.*


 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: firmato romeo er gattaccio del colosseo


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io invece sono più convinto che le donne si sentano più giustificate a farsi menate, lo rivendicano come diritto e spesso se le fanno per puro gusto, senza reali ragioni, mentre l'uomo, se se le fa, se le fa sul serio.


ma di che menate stiamo parlando? forse non ho capito io


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: firmato romeo er gattaccio del colosseo


 
Ma io parlavo delle menateeeeeeeeee Uffaaaaaaa!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cleo81 (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> E che bello se non ti aspetti nulla e arriva...qualcosa di bello!
> Bellissima sta massima:
> Ognuno si prenda la responsabilità delle parole a cui crede.
> ...


Hihihihihi!!!

LA dura realtà!
E tu lavora lavora per pagarle!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma di che menate stiamo parlando? forse non ho capito io


A causa della mia esperienza recente ho avuto modo di girovagare tra amicizie femminili di varia natura, età ed estrazione sociale.
Ognuna si portava dietro una montagna di aspettative, deluse dalle precedenti esperienze, che non aspettavano altro che di essere scaricate sul prossimo malcapitato. Il tutto condito, a seconda dell'età, da atteggiamenti di scanzonamento (falso), acidità (malcelata ma verissima ed endemica), terrore di perdere il treno (verissimo e spesso tramutantesi in possessività), fragilità interiore (purtroppo spesso vera e peggio ancora nascosta), vergogna (assurda ma reale) e mille altre cose.


----------



## cleo81 (15 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda che è SEMPRE così. Le persone difendono il loro territorio ferocemente.


Ma non è vero!
Ma perfavore!!!!
1) Non ci sono territori da difendere
2) Se l'amica è così bella  e seducente e attraente mi fa paura anche quando è sposata, anzi, forse di più! 
3) Ma se mi fa paura, allora non mi fido della mia amica???

4) E CHE CASPITA DI AMICA E'?
5) E CHE CASPITA DI AMICA SONO IO?


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> Ma perfavore!!!!
> 1) Non ci sono territori da difendere
> 2) Se l'amica è così bella e seducente e attraente mi fa paura anche quando è sposata, anzi, forse di più!
> ...


 ma amicizia a parte che caspita di donna sono senza un minimo di sicurezze


----------



## mariasole (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A causa della mia esperienza recente ho avuto modo di girovagare tra amicizie femminili di varia natura, età ed estrazione sociale.
> *Ognuna si portava dietro una montagna di aspettative, deluse dalle precedenti esperienze, che non aspettavano altro che di essere scaricate sul prossimo malcapitato. Il tutto condito, a seconda dell'età, da atteggiamenti di scanzonamento (falso), acidità (malcelata ma verissima ed endemica), terrore di perdere il treno (verissimo e spesso tramutantesi in possessività), fragilità interiore (purtroppo spesso vera e peggio ancora nascosta), vergogna (assurda ma reale) e mille altre cose.*
> 
> Non credo che tutte le donne single siano così; molte di quelle a "caccia" però rispettano esattamente quanto hai scritto.
> ...


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A causa della mia esperienza recente ho avuto modo di girovagare tra amicizie femminili di varia natura, età ed estrazione sociale.
> Ognuna si portava dietro una montagna di aspettative, deluse dalle precedenti esperienze, che non aspettavano altro che di essere scaricate sul prossimo malcapitato. Il tutto condito, a seconda dell'età, da atteggiamenti di scanzonamento (falso), acidità (malcelata ma verissima ed endemica), terrore di perdere il treno (verissimo e spesso tramutantesi in possessività), fragilità interiore (purtroppo spesso vera e peggio ancora nascosta), vergogna (assurda ma reale) e mille altre cose.


Come ti ho già detto per me tu hai una visione troppo cupa e negativa in generale (mia impressione) . Anch'io ho varie amicizie femminili e ti dico con molta sincerità che non vedo in quasi nessuna questa disattesa, questa delusione di cui parli tu.
Sicuramente dopo i 40 ognuno, uomo o donna , ha le sue esperienze, cariche di bagagli sia positivi che negativi che determinano un atteggiamento o l'altro verso la vita ma in parecchie donne io vedo una grande coscienza e chiarezza ,spesso positiva,che le porta a prendere quel che viene o a rifutare que che non vogliono senza tanti drammi o interpretazioni di sconfitte.
Nella vita il caso determina molto  e non sempre se non si ha qualcosa o si è scelto di non averlo significa un proprio individuale e personale fallimento.
Vedo più positività nella certezza di quello che non si vuole più, e lo vedo in tante donne.
Mi sa che ti devo presentare qualche amica:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A causa della mia esperienza recente ho avuto modo di girovagare tra amicizie femminili di varia natura, età ed estrazione sociale.
> Ognuna si portava dietro una montagna di aspettative, deluse dalle precedenti esperienze, che non aspettavano altro che di essere scaricate sul prossimo malcapitato. Il tutto condito, a seconda dell'età, da atteggiamenti di scanzonamento (falso), acidità (malcelata ma verissima ed endemica), *terrore di perdere il treno *(verissimo e spesso tramutantesi in possessività), fragilità interiore (purtroppo spesso vera e peggio ancora nascosta), vergogna (assurda ma reale) e mille altre cose.



... hanno le mutande con la data di scadenza


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sarò una brava "femmina" allora....
> Io ribadisco lo trovo stupido e sicuramente poco umano .Dò all'amicizia un'importanza tale che *questa cosa non mi ha mai sfiorato*


Anche io ... pero' sai com'e': _Chi la fa l'aspetti  :mrgreen: :rotfl:_... e' un vecchio proverbio


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... hanno le mutande con la data di scadenza


orrenda, orrenda, orrenda.


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> orrenda, orrenda, orrenda.


terribile.

puoi ingrandire la tua firma? non riesco a leggerla


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no, questo secondo me no.
> e non è detto che non la tocchi per scelta sua.
> ragazze, va bene ingenue ma questa è la più scontata, classica e ripetuta all'infinito cazzata che tutte le donne con amanti si son sentite dire almeno una volta nella vita


Brugo, quintina ha ragione.

non è una cazzata. ci sono situazioni per cui si interrompe il desiderio per l'altro. e accade anche agli uomini per le relative consorti.


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Brugo, quintina ha ragione.
> 
> non è una cazzata. ci sono situazioni per cui si interrompe il desiderio per l'altro. e accade anche agli uomini per le relative consorti.


forse è come dite.
io personalmente non ci credo :up:


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

> brugola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > forse è come dite.
> ...


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Brugo, quintina ha ragione.
> 
> non è una cazzata. ci sono situazioni per cui si interrompe il desiderio per l'altro. e accade anche agli uomini per le relative consorti.


questo è sicuro ma io credo ci sia sempre un perchè e ne si debba parlare.
Il desiderio fisico è così complesso e "mentale" che basta un niente per segarlo o attizzarlo.


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> > brugo, ma come fai a generalizzare su una sfera cosi personale?
> 
> 
> e chi generalizza?? parlo di me ovviamente


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Come ti ho già detto per me tu hai una visione troppo cupa e negativa in generale (mia impressione) . Anch'io ho varie amicizie femminili e ti dico con molta sincerità che non vedo in quasi nessuna questa disattesa, questa delusione di cui parli tu.
> Sicuramente dopo i 40 ognuno, uomo o donna , ha le sue esperienze, cariche di bagagli sia positivi che negativi che determinano un atteggiamento o l'altro verso la vita ma in parecchie donne io vedo una grande coscienza e chiarezza ,spesso positiva,che le porta a prendere quel che viene o a rifutare que che non vogliono senza tanti drammi o interpretazioni di sconfitte.
> Nella vita il caso determina molto e non sempre se non si ha qualcosa o si è scelto di non averlo significa un proprio individuale e personale fallimento.
> Vedo più positività nella certezza di quello che non si vuole più, e lo vedo in tante donne.
> Mi sa che ti devo presentare qualche amica:carneval::carneval:


Ma difatti il discorso nasce dalla mia esperienza recente, e solo da quella. Non fa certo regola, anche se per me è stato quasi così, sfiga vuole .

Grazie per l'offerta, ma aborro le situazioni in cui si "presentano le/gli amiche/ci" disponibili, agli sfigati


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie per l'offerta, ma aborro le situazioni in cui si "presentano le/gli *amiche/ci*" *disponibili, agli sfigati*


ma quelle non sono amiche :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questo è sicuro ma io credo ci sia sempre un perchè e ne si debba parlare.
> Il desiderio fisico è così complesso e "mentale" che basta un niente per segarlo o attizzarlo.


certo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> Ma perfavore!!!!
> 1) Non ci sono territori da difendere
> 2) Se l'amica è così bella e seducente e attraente mi fa paura anche quando è sposata, anzi, forse di più!
> ...


Mi scoccia da morire dover dare ragione alla "dottoressa", ma guarda che è proprio così. Certo non per tutti allo stesso modo e nella stessa proporzione, ma è così.
Siamo diventati bravi a nascondere le nostre paure, ma esse ci sono eccome, e ci dominano sottilmente, al punto da essere convinti di rinnegarle, ed intanto le stiamo alimentando.
Poi, certo, si può anche decidere di essere umani, ma è molto dura.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi scoccia da morire dover dare ragione alla "dottoressa", ma guarda che è proprio così. Certo non per tutti allo stesso modo e nella stessa proporzione, ma è così.
> Siamo diventati bravi a nascondere le nostre paure, ma esse ci sono eccome, e ci dominano sottilmente, al punto da essere convinti di rinnegarle, ed intanto le stiamo alimentando.
> Poi, certo, si può anche decidere di essere umani, ma è molto dura.


 ma certo che abbiamo mille paure....non quelle elencate, però.almeno, non mi ci riconosco per nulla


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> orrenda, orrenda, orrenda.


... e' migliore la tua sul preservativo di la', e' piu' "raffinata" :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' migliore la tua sul preservativo di la', e' piu' "raffinata" :mrgreen:


allora hai vinto


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questo è sicuro ma io credo ci sia sempre un perchè e *ne si debba parlare*.
> Il desiderio fisico è così complesso e "mentale" che basta un niente per segarlo o attizzarlo.


Io, con tutto il mio menare riguardo all'attrazione fisica che ho sempre avuto per mia moglie, negli ultimissimi tempi devo ammettere che sto trovando qualche difficoltà a "concludere" con lei. Parlarne? La risposta è il solito silenzio o peggio qualche frase fatta di consolazione. Meglio girarsi dall'altra parte e farsi un sonno.

........ Che sia l'età?!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> Ma perfavore!!!!
> 1) Non ci sono territori da difendere
> 2) Se l'amica è così bella  e seducente e attraente mi fa paura anche quando è sposata, anzi, forse di più!
> ...



Quotissimo!

Io ho due amiche veramente BELLE! E vanno e vengono da casa mia quando vogliono. Una delle due a volte ci dorme pure a casa mia. Una volta me ne sono andata al cinema e lei è rimasta con mio marito a casa. Mi fido ciecamente. Siamo amiche dai tempi del liceo!


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora hai vinto



mine'  non rompere eh :mrgreen: .


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quelle non sono amiche :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Carogna!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


rolleyes:)


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Quotissimo!
> 
> Io ho due amiche veramente BELLE! E vanno e vengono da casa mia quando vogliono. Una delle due a volte ci dorme pure a casa mia. Una volta me ne sono andata al cinema e lei è rimasta con mio marito a casa. Mi fido ciecamente. Siamo amiche dai tempi del liceo!


pure io ho la sfiga di avere 3 amiche bellissime :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo che abbiamo mille paure....non quelle elencate, però.almeno, non mi ci riconosco per nulla


 
....... e meno male!!!!! :up:


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

io sono l'amica bella :mrgreen:

(ho già il cuscino sul sedere)


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Quotissimo!
> 
> Io ho due amiche veramente BELLE! E vanno e vengono da casa mia quando vogliono. Una delle due a volte ci dorme pure a casa mia. *Una volta me ne sono andata al cinema e lei è rimasta con mio marito a casa. Mi fido ciecamente*. Siamo amiche dai tempi del liceo!


 con l'avatar che hai, farà da buonina... :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> con l'avatar che hai, farà da buonina... :carneval:



hahahaha è vero!


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahaha è vero!


 Con una spada di Hanzo, è facile fidarsi delle amiche


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Con una spada di Hanzo, è facile fidarsi delle amiche


Meglio ancora: non hai necessità di fidarti. Il massimo dell'equilibrio


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi scoccia da morire dover dare ragione alla "dottoressa", ma guarda che è proprio così. Certo non per tutti allo stesso modo e nella stessa proporzione, ma è così.
> Siamo diventati bravi a nascondere le nostre paure, ma esse ci sono eccome, e ci dominano sottilmente, al punto da essere convinti di rinnegarle, ed intanto le stiamo alimentando.
> Poi, certo, si può anche decidere di essere umani, ma è molto dura.



Continuo a pensare che dipende tutto da che persone siamo noi e le nostre conoscenze.

Ho amiche che se le trovassi nude col mio uomo nudo pure lui chiederei "che cosa è successo?" con la più grande tranquillità, aspettandomi una storia tipo "ci simao bagnati i vestiti eprchè è scoppiato un tubo" e ci crederei assolutamente.
Idem loro con me e il loro uomo.

Ci sono conoscenze che quando aprono bocca mi chiedo subito che cos'altro mi nasconde.

Dipende.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che dipende tutto da che persone siamo noi e le nostre conoscenze.
> 
> Ho amiche che se le trovassi nude col mio uomo nudo pure lui chiederei "che cosa è successo?" con la più grande tranquillità, aspettandomi una storia tipo "ci simao bagnati i vestiti eprchè è scoppiato un tubo" e ci crederei assolutamente.
> Idem loro con me e il loro uomo.
> ...


 
Ma certo, ci mancherebbe. Le variabili sono infinite, ognuno di noi è una storia a sè, ma l'importante è però non dimenticare da quale stampino veniamo fuori tutti. Le basi sono comuni, poi c'è tutto il resto.


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che dipende tutto da che persone siamo noi e le nostre conoscenze.
> 
> * Ho amiche che se le trovassi nude col mio uomo nudo pure lui chiederei "che cosa è successo?" con la più grande tranquillità, aspettandomi una storia tipo "ci simao bagnati i vestiti eprchè è scoppiato un tubo" e ci crederei assolutamente.
> Idem loro con me e il loro uomo.*
> ...


bhè, non esageriamo. Io no. Più per il mio uomo che per l'amica :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma certo, ci mancherebbe. Le variabili sono infinite, ognuno di noi è una storia a sè, ma l'importante è però non dimenticare *da quale stampino veniamo fuori tutti*. Le basi sono comuni, poi c'è tutto il resto.



Ero più vicina alla tua opinione tempo fa.
Frequentando tante gente, cercando di ascoltare di più, leggendo qui, anche... mi sa che lo stampino originario determina giusto il fatto che tutti quanti respiriamo ossigeno e dobbiamo nutrirci epr sopravvivere :mrgreen:

Insomma, le nostre reazioni sono *così* diverse. Pensiamo cose *così* diverse... siamo molto molto più dissimili di quello che immaginavo una volta... quasi specie diverse.


----------



## cleo81 (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che dipende tutto da che persone siamo noi e le nostre conoscenze.
> 
> Ho amiche che se le trovassi nude col mio uomo nudo pure lui chiederei "che cosa è successo?" con la più grande tranquillità, aspettandomi una storia tipo "ci simao bagnati i vestiti eprchè è scoppiato un tubo" e ci crederei assolutamente.
> Idem loro con me e il loro uomo.
> ...


Certo.
Ma qui si parlava di amiche vere, non di conoscenze.
Almeno, io l'ho intesa così.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che dipende tutto da che persone siamo noi e le nostre conoscenze.
> 
> Ho amiche che *se le trovassi nude col mio uomo nudo pure lui* chiederei "che cosa è successo?" con la più grande tranquillità, aspettandomi una storia tipo *"ci siamo bagnati* i vestiti eprchè è scoppiato un tubo" e ci crederei assolutamente.
> Idem loro con me e il loro uomo.
> ...


Quello è sicuro, in un modo o nell'altro... :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello è sicuro, in un modo o nell'altro... :carneval:


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

Diciamo che sarei gelosa dell'amica perchè ha potuto vedere nudo il mio uomo, e mi chiederei se il mio uomo trova la mia amica più attraente di me. E' vero.

Ma non penserei che hanno fatto qualche cosa di male.


----------



## geisha (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che dipende tutto da che persone siamo noi e le nostre conoscenze.
> 
> Ho amiche che se le trovassi nude col mio uomo nudo pure lui chiederei "che cosa è successo?" con la più grande tranquillità, aspettandomi una storia tipo "ci simao bagnati i vestiti eprchè è scoppiato un tubo" e ci crederei assolutamente.
> Idem loro con me e il loro uomo.
> ...


infatti esistono due termini uno è amica e uno è conoscente


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> 
> Diciamo che sarei gelosa dell'amica perchè ha potuto vedere nudo il mio uomo, e mi chiederei se il mio uomo trova la mia amica più attraente di me. E' vero.
> 
> Ma non penserei che hanno fatto qualche cosa di male.


 Sinceramente, mi piace questa fiducia illimitata in una vera amicizia! :up:
Non so se riuscirei ad averla...


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello è sicuro, in un modo o nell'altro... :carneval:


 
che racchio sporcaccione :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> infatti esistono due termini uno è amica e uno è conoscente



verissimo, hai ragione.

In effetti mi sono espressa poco chiaramente. Rispondevo a chi diceva che si eviterebbero le amiche belle e separate dicendo che se noi siamo sicure delle nostre amiche questo non succede. 

A questo univo il fatto che io riesco a chiamare amica solo una di cui mi fido. Di chi non mi fido non mi dichiarerei amica.

Ho mischiato malamente i due concetti.


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> verissimo, hai ragione.
> 
> In effetti mi sono espressa poco chiaramente. Rispondevo a chi diceva che si eviterebbero le amiche belle e separate dicendo che se noi siamo sicure delle nostre amiche questo non succede.
> 
> ...


Idem. Un conto è una vera amica, un conto è una conoscente.
Io in ogni modo non ho mai avuto fiducia illimitata per nessuno, uomo o donna che sia (a parte per i miei genitori, di loro mi fido ciecamente) ma ho qualche cara amica che lascerei andare tranquillamente in vacanza con mio marito e dormirei comunque sonni tranquilli. Un paio sono anche sì molto carine.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ero più vicina alla tua opinione tempo fa.
> Frequentando tante gente, cercando di ascoltare di più, leggendo qui, anche... mi sa che lo stampino originario determina giusto il fatto che tutti quanti respiriamo ossigeno e dobbiamo nutrirci epr sopravvivere :mrgreen:
> 
> Insomma, le nostre reazioni sono *così* diverse. Pensiamo cose *così* diverse... siamo molto molto più dissimili di quello che immaginavo una volta... quasi specie diverse.


 
Ti assicuro che se osservi bene ti accorgerai che malgrado tutte le complessità possibili, alla fine la base è comune.
E' chiaro che una delle differenze fondamentali consiste nella quantità di coscienza attiva in tizio o caio, ma fa molta differenza, all'occhio non accorto, anche la semplice furbizia che sa far apparire realissime pure qualità inesistenti o difetti immaginari.
Non puoi spiegare la pioggia se non accetti di conoscere l'acqua.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma amicizia a parte che caspita di donna sono senza un minimo di sicurezze


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche io ... pero' sai com'e': _Chi la fa l'aspetti  :mrgreen: :rotfl:_... e' un vecchio proverbio


 
E tu credi che prima di scriverlo non ci ho pensato? Ma io non sono più bella di lei.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Idem. Un conto è una vera amica, un conto è una conoscente.
> Io in ogni modo non ho mai avuto fiducia illimitata per nessuno, uomo o donna che sia (a parte per i miei genitori, di loro mi fido ciecamente) ma ho qualche cara amica che lascerei andare tranquillamente in vacanza con mio marito e dormirei comunque sonni tranquilli. Un paio sono anche sì molto carine.


Io ho sempre pensato che sia inutile avere o non avere fiducia. La gente prima o poi si mostra per quello che è, senza bisogno di indagare più di tanto.
Il compagno, la compagna, se sono affidabili potrebbero trovarsi davanti chissà chi e se ne starebbero buonini, se non lo sono lo dimostreranno, ed io preferisco sapere che crogiolarmi in un'ebete ignoranza.

Prima del misfatto io ridevo e scherzavo con mia moglie sulle avances che le arrivavano da tizio o caio. La mia battuta scherzosa di solito era _"Cacchio, sono stufo, tutte le sere, di doverti tirare via gli occhi dei maschietti dal culo come cozze da uno scoglio!"._ 
Se mia moglie non avesse fatto la cazzata solo perchè c'ero io a fare il mastino, beh, sarebbe una ben magra consolazione.


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


Mah!! delle volte solo perchè o ci sono passate o hanno la coscienza sporca e si aspettano di ricevere altrettanto :up:

Finchè non si entra in questo mondo fatto di traditori e traditi si vive nel mondo delle favole e si pensa che certe cose succedono solo su Beautiful


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah!! delle volte solo perchè o ci sono passate o hanno la coscienza sporca e si aspettano di ricevere altrettanto :up:
> 
> Finchè non si entra in questo mondo fatto di traditori e traditi si vive nel mondo delle favole e si pensa che certe cose succedono *solo su Beautiful*


il racchio guarda ridge :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> il racchio guarda ridge :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Naaa me viene l'orticaria :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah!! delle volte solo perchè o ci sono passate o hanno la coscienza sporca e si aspettano di ricevere altrettanto :up:
> 
> Finchè non si entra in questo mondo fatto di traditori e traditi si vive nel mondo delle favole e si pensa che certe cose succedono solo su Beautiful


Io so che queste cose succedono. Le ho provate anche se non siamo proprio amiche.
Nonostante questo non chiuderei la porta a un'amica solo perchè più figa di me. E credo che venga data troppo importanza alla bellezza...


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che sia inutile avere o non avere fiducia. La gente prima o poi si mostra per quello che è, senza bisogno di indagare più di tanto.
> Il compagno, la compagna, se sono affidabili potrebbero trovarsi davanti chissà chi e se ne starebbero buonini, se non lo sono lo dimostreranno, ed io preferisco sapere che crogiolarmi in un'ebete ignoranza.
> 
> Prima del misfatto io ridevo e scherzavo con mia moglie sulle avances che le arrivavano da tizio o caio. La mia battuta scherzosa di solito era _"Cacchio, sono stufo, tutte le sere, di doverti tirare via gli occhi dei maschietti dal culo come cozze da uno scoglio!"._
> * Se mia moglie non avesse fatto la cazzata solo perchè c'ero io a fare il mastino, beh, sarebbe una ben magra consolazione*.


 certo che lo sarebbe.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo che lo sarebbe.


 
Vorrei una compagna, non un cane al guinzaglio. Che dici, sbaglio?


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io so che queste cose succedono. Le ho provate anche se non siamo proprio amiche.
> Nonostante questo non chiuderei la porta a un'amica solo perchè più figa di me. E credo che venga data troppo importanza alla bellezza...


scusa, però non mi pare che le storie del marito che si mette con la migliore amica della moglie  o l'inverso siano così rare eh?


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vorrei una compagna, non un cane al guinzaglio. Che dici, sbaglio?


intendevo che confermavo che sarebbe certamente un *magra *consolazione


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> scusa, però non mi pare che le storie del marito che si mette con la migliore amica della moglie o l'inverso siano così rare eh?


 ma quante donne belle ci sono in giro, nel lavoro...e ovunque?


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quante donne belle ci sono in giro, nel lavoro...e ovunque?


ovvio, mi riferivo al fatto che la migliore amica possa fare cazzate. Che sia bella o brutta. Mi sembra innegabile che succeda


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> intendevo che confermavo che sarebbe certamente un *magra *consolazione


Si, si, avevo inteso :up:


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> il racchio guarda ridge :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:

non mi faridere il fatto chelui lo guardi. ma il fatto che tu lo abbia sottolineato:rotfl:


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Poi non per dire, ma se entri qui dentro e leggi un pò di storie, non ti fidi manco più ne di tuo padre e ne di tua madre.....pecore comprese :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Poi non per dire, ma se entri qui dentro e leggi un pò di storie, non ti fidi manco più ne di tuo padre e ne di tua madre.....pecore comprese :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 è brutto vivere con la diffidenza, preferisco una fregatura in più .


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che sia inutile avere o non avere fiducia. La gente prima o poi si mostra per quello che è, senza bisogno di indagare più di tanto.
> Il compagno, la compagna, se sono affidabili potrebbero trovarsi davanti chissà chi e se ne starebbero buonini, se non lo sono lo dimostreranno, ed io preferisco sapere che crogiolarmi in un'ebete ignoranza.
> 
> Prima del misfatto io ridevo e scherzavo con mia moglie sulle avances che le arrivavano da tizio o caio. La mia battuta scherzosa di solito era _"Cacchio, sono stufo, tutte le sere, di doverti tirare via gli occhi dei maschietti dal culo come cozze da uno scoglio!"._
> Se mia moglie non avesse fatto la cazzata solo perchè c'ero io a fare il mastino, beh, sarebbe una ben magra consolazione.


Certo, indagare sempre porterebbe all'esaurimento nervoso.
No, io intendo che non mi fido mai pienamente e quindi non metto di certo la mano sul fuoco su mio marito o su nessun altro. Non ho la convinzione che mai e poi mai quella determinata persona non mi farebbe un torto...ma non vivo sul chi va là, semplicemente metto in conto che chi mi ama e che amo un giorno potrebbe ferirmi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è brutto vivere con la diffidenza, preferisco una fregatura in più .


Uffa, devo darla via ancora un po'! Ti quoto, allora :up::up::up:


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è brutto vivere con la diffidenza, preferisco una fregatura in più .


Vero io dopo la mia bella esperienza ho passato un periodo di diffidenza totale ora....sinceramente me ne frego succeda quello che succeda, da una parte mi dispiace un pò, forse perchè mi rendo conto che il mio io sentimentale è andato a farsi friggere :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è brutto vivere con la diffidenza, preferisco una fregatura in più .


tra diffidenza e normale consapevolezza e coscienza che tutti ,compresi noi, possiamo sbagliare   ce ne passa..
Non do niente per scontato  e non escludo niente a priori tranne quel che posso dire ,fare per me stessa ( a volte con neanche tanta certezza)


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uffa, devo darla via ancora un po'! Ti quoto, allora :up::up::up:


 ma ancora votate?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Certo, indagare sempre porterebbe all'esaurimento nervoso.
> No, io intendo che non mi fido mai pienamente e quindi non metto di certo la mano sul fuoco su mio marito o su nessun altro. Non ho la convinzione che mai e poi mai quella determinata persona mi farebbe un torto...ma non vivo sul chi va là, semplicemente lo metto in conto che chi mi ama e che amo un giorno potrebbe ferirmi.


Difatti, sapendo che il sesso piaceva parecchio ad entrambi, ci siamo sempre detto tra il serio e il faceto che prima o poi ce le saremmo fatte. 
Solo che ero convinto che sarei stato io il primo a cascarci! 

rolleyes


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> scusa, però non mi pare che le storie del marito che si mette con la migliore amica della moglie o l'inverso siano così rare eh?


Ma no anzi, lo dici a me???
Quello che dico io che allora non fai entrare l'amica figa, chiedi che vengano licenziate tutte le colleghe fighe di tuo marito. Lo segui ovunque....
Ma dai se una cosa deve succedere, succede e non perchè una è più figa di te...
Mio marito lavora praticamente solo con donne, cosa faccio lo pedino?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ancora votate?


Do solo voti positivi, mi diverte. E me ne frego di tutto il resto


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no anzi, lo dici a me???
> Quello che dico io che allora non fai entrare l'amica figa, chiedi che vengano licenziate tutte le colleghe fighe di tuo marito. Lo segui ovunque....
> Ma dai se una cosa deve succedere, succede e non perchè una è più figa di te...
> *Mio marito lavora praticamente solo con donne, cosa faccio lo pedino?*


 dillo a me...ogni tanto fra gli amici qualcuno gli chiede se ha bisogno di un assistente per quando fa qualche book di nudo.:singleeye:


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no anzi, lo dici a me???
> Quello che dico io che allora non fai entrare l'amica figa, chiedi che vengano licenziate tutte le colleghe fighe di tuo marito. Lo segui ovunque....
> Ma dai se una cosa deve succedere, succede e non perchè una è più figa di te...
> Mio marito lavora praticamente solo con donne, cosa faccio lo pedino?


Senza offesa eh!! ma per te è diverso sei tu la traditrice penso che inconsciamente si entra in un circolo di menefreghismo.


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no anzi, lo dici a me???
> Quello che dico io che allora non fai entrare l'amica figa, chiedi che vengano licenziate tutte le colleghe fighe di tuo marito. Lo segui ovunque....
> Ma dai se una cosa deve succedere, succede e non perchè una è più figa di te...
> Mio marito lavora praticamente solo con donne, cosa faccio lo pedino?


Non è certo la bellezza di una donna che aumenta la possibilità da parte di un uomo di tradire. Anche perchè spesso una donna bella o parecchio attraente è abituata ad essere corteggiata dagli uomini e difficilmente cade ai piedi del primo furbacchione che le fa due complimenti o che la fa sentire speciale.


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no anzi, lo dici a me???
> Quello che dico io che allora non fai entrare l'amica figa, chiedi che vengano licenziate tutte le colleghe fighe di tuo marito. Lo segui ovunque....
> Ma dai se una cosa deve succedere, succede e non perchè una è più figa di te...
> Mio marito lavora praticamente solo con donne, cosa faccio lo pedino?


ho risposto dopo. Chiaro che far dipendere un'amicizia dall 'aspetto fisico è ridicolo. Ho grassettato la frase di chi dice che se entrasse e vedesse il conige  nudo con l'amica non avrebbe dubbi sull'innocenza.
Ho sempre invidiato e ammirato chi riesce a non averne (di dubbi)-


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tra diffidenza e normale consapevolezza e coscienza che tutti ,compresi noi, possiamo sbagliare ce ne passa..
> Non do niente per scontato e non escludo niente a priori tranne quel che posso dire ,fare per me stessa ( a volte con neanche tanta certezza)


Hai ragione ma avere la consapevolezza che può succedere non ti fa tenere le amiche fighe fuori dalla porta.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non è certo la bellezza di una donna che aumenta la possibilità da parte di un uomo di tradire. Anche perchè spesso una donna bella o parecchio attraente è abituata ad essere corteggiata dagli uomini e difficilmente cade ai piedi del primo furbacchione che le fa due complimenti o che la fa sentire speciale.


Be dicendo questo è come dire che una meno bella cede al primo scemo che passa. Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma avere la consapevolezza che può succedere non ti fa tenere le amiche fighe fuori dalla porta.


certo. ti ho spiegato qualche post  su come la penso.
ot, un' amica veramente  gnocca che ho avuto (era modella) ho scoperto molto dopo che era lesbica e che odiava mio marito:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be dicendo questo è come dire che una meno bella cede al primo scemo che passa. Non sono d'accordo.


Non ho detto quello. Dico che una donna molto bella è abituata ad avere intorno uomini che la corteggiano o che ci provano. Sa quindi, più in fretta, riconoscere chi usa tecniche note di seduzione (che poi sono davvero sempre le stesse).


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be dicendo questo è come dire che una meno bella cede al primo scemo che passa. Non sono d'accordo.


 Quoto...

Io penso che il discorso di ranatan vada fatto al contrario.
Una cosa è quando ti corteggia una bella donna/bell'uomo....un'altra è quando si è corteggiati da una donna/uomo meno bella/o.


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non mi faridere il fatto chelui lo guardi. ma il fatto che tu lo abbia sottolineato:rotfl:


ma solo quando ero ragazzina :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto...
> 
> Io penso che il discorso di ranatan vada fatto al contrario.
> Una cosa è quando ti corteggia una bella donna/bell'uomo....un'altra è quando si è corteggiati da una donna/uomo meno bella/o.


Cioè?
Nel senso che se ti corteggia una donna meno bella fai meno fatica a cadere in tentazione?
Ma vedi, una donna molto bella non ha bisogno di corteggiare, spesso è lei la corteggiata.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Senza offesa eh!! ma per te è diverso sei tu la traditrice penso che inconsciamente si entra in un circolo di menefreghismo.


Non mi offendo. Conosco mio marito da 23 anni lavora con donne da sempre. L'ho tradito una volta e nell'ultimo periodo. sono una persona gelosa ma non sono ossessiva e non posso impedirgli di andare al lavoro, mi fido di lui fino a prova contraria.
Pensi che se scoprissi che mio marito mi ha tradita reagirei diversamente perchè anch'io l'ho fatto? Ti assicuro di no....diventerei una iena So che è una contradizione ma è così


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo. ti ho spiegato qualche post su come la penso.
> ot, un' amica veramente gnocca che ho avuto (era modella) ho scoperto molto dopo che era lesbica e che odiava mio marito:carneval:


 scusa stiamo rispondendo in maniera veloce e ci accavaliamo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Nel senso che se ti corteggia una donna meno bella fai meno fatica a cadere in tentazione?
> Ma vedi, una donna molto bella non ha bisogno di corteggiare, spesso è lei la corteggiata.


Ragazzi ma non stiamo confondendo la bellezza con la sensualità
conosco donne belle che hanno la sensualità di un gatto di marmo e donne meno belle che riscuotono molta più attenzione da parte degli uomini.
Non lo so mi sembra limitativo il discorso sul bello e il brutto


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma non stiamo confondendo la bellezza con la sensualità
> conosco donne belle che hanno la sensualità di un gatto di marmo e donne meno belle che riscuotono molta più attenzione da parte degli uomini.
> Non lo so mi sembra limitativo il discorso sul bello e il brutto


W la sensualità :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma non stiamo confondendo la bellezza con la sensualità
> conosco donne belle che hanno la sensualità di un gatto di marmo e donne meno belle che riscuotono molta più attenzione da parte degli uomini.
> Non lo so mi sembra limitativo il discorso sul bello e il brutto


Certo. Quando mi riferisco a molto bella, intendevo anche affascinante. Ecco, per intenderci, mi sa che non temerei molto la concorrenza di una donna molto bella, attraente e sensuale che lavori (per fare un esempio) con mio marito...perchè credo (per quanto mio marito sia carino) che, non se lo filerebbe nemmeno di striscio :rotfl:


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ceto. Quando mi riferisco a molto bella, intendevo anche affascinante. Ecco, per intenderci, mi sa che non temerei molto la concorrenza di una donna molto bella, attraente e sensuale che lavori (per fare un esempio) con mio marito...perchè credo (per quanto mio marito sia carino) *che, non se lo filerebbe di striscio* :rotfl:


che racchia ....guarda che per le donne è meno importante l'aspetto fisico, un cessetto può apparire molto attraente.
cmq la speranza è quella :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Certo. Quando mi riferisco a molto bella, intendevo anche affascinante. Ecco, per intenderci, mi sa che non temerei molto la concorrenza di una donna molto bella, attraente e sensuale che lavori (per fare un esempio) con mio marito...perchè credo (per quanto mio marito sia carino) che, non se lo filerebbe nemmeno di striscio :rotfl:


Sicura?:rotfl::rotfl:
L'ho già sentita una frase così e il marito era circondato da donne che avrebbero fatto carte false.......


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> che racchia ....guarda che per le donne è meno importante l'aspetto fisico, un cessetto può apparire molto attraente.
> cmq la speranza è quella :mrgreen:


Quoto


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma non stiamo confondendo la bellezza con la sensualità
> conosco donne belle che hanno la sensualità di un gatto di marmo e donne meno belle che riscuotono molta più attenzione da parte degli uomini.
> Non lo so mi sembra limitativo il discorso sul bello e il brutto


E comunque trovo abusato anche il termine sensualità
Cos'è poi la senusualità...per uno può essere sensuale una donna con un carattere forte che si pone verso di lui come suo pari, che si comporta in modo deciso e sicuro e mai accattivamte o malizioso...un altro invece troverà attraente proprio un carattere opposto. Non c'è una sensualità definita!


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> che racchia ....guarda che per le donne è meno importante l'aspetto fisico, un cessetto può apparire molto attraente.
> cmq la speranza è quella :mrgreen:


Oh, bada a come parli! :mrgreen: Mio marito è tutt'altro che un cessetto. Anzi.
Figurati che l'ultima racchietta che gli ha scritto messaggi "carini" ha definito i suoi occhi "stupendi e irresistibili". Ma pensa un pò. Ci ho fatto due risate!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Certo. Quando mi riferisco a molto bella, intendevo anche affascinante. Ecco, per intenderci, mi sa che non temerei molto la concorrenza di una donna molto bella, attraente e sensuale che lavori (per fare un esempio) con mio marito...perchè credo (per quanto mio marito sia carino) che, non se lo filerebbe nemmeno di striscio :rotfl:


Mia moglie mi ha ramificato con un tizio che a 34 anni era già mezzo calvo, con la pacetta ed una faccia da pirla, ma proprio pirla che avrebbe fatto coppia con Ceccherini.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E comunque trovo abusato anche il termine sensualità
> Cos'è poi la senusualità...per uno può essere sensuale una donna con un carattere forte che si pone verso di lui come suo pari, che si comporta in modo deciso e sicuro e mai accattivamte o malizioso...un altro invece troverà attraente proprio un carattere opposto. Non c'è una sensualità definita!


Appunto non sapendo che cos'è o quello che uno può trovare sensuale, tornando al discorso iniziale non fai entrare nessuna donna in casa......
Bè poi restano i trans:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha ramificato con un tizio che a 34 anni era già mezzo calvo, con la pacetta ed una faccia da pirla, ma proprio pirla che avrebbe fatto coppia con Ceccherini.


Be io con uno più vecchio di 16 anni.........è per questo che dico che non c'è una regola

Ramificato mi piace molto....


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha ramificato con un tizio che a 34 anni era già mezzo calvo, con la pacetta ed una faccia da pirla, ma proprio pirla che avrebbe fatto coppia con Ceccherini.


Boh, ragazzi, io sarò limitata ma se tradisco almeno me ne scelgo uno bello.
Lasciamo da parte tutto il discorso carattere, ovvio che conta...però, anche l'aspetto ha il suo perchè. O almeno, per me è così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Boh, ragazzi, io sarò limitata ma se tradisco almeno me ne scelgo uno bello.
> Lasciamo da parte tutto il discorso carattere, ovvio che conta...però, anche l'aspetto ha il suo perchè. O almeno, per me è così.


Beh, da quanto ho capito poi era in gamba a letto, ma questo non traspariva di sicuro dall'aspetto fisico.
Il carattere?....... ehehehehhe...........hahahahah........._"ha avuto una vita grama, poverino, tanti problemi......"_
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Nel senso che se ti corteggia una donna meno bella fai meno fatica a cadere in tentazione?


 No, io penso che essere corteggiati da una bella donna (o un uomo), innalzi di più l'ego del corteggiato...rispetto a quanto si alzasse se a farlo fosse una donna (o uomo) meno bello.


> Ma vedi, una donna molto bella non ha bisogno di corteggiare, spesso è lei la corteggiata.


Io penso che più che corteggiata con interesse, riceva apprezzamenti e complimenti gratuiti da molti.
E in ogni caso, proprio perchè ne ha molti che le svabano dietro, potrebbe interessarsi a quel raro uomo che non se la fila proprio.


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> *Boh, ragazzi, io sarò limitata ma se tradisco almeno me ne scelgo uno bello.*
> Lasciamo da parte tutto il discorso carattere, ovvio che conta...però, anche l'aspetto ha il suo perchè. O almeno, per me è così.


 
ma che c'entra?  è ovvio che scegli un uomo che piaccia a te, magari per me è un cesso e per te è bellissimo.
l'aspetto per fortuna di Dio è molto soggettivo


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? è ovvio che scegli un uomo che piaccia a te, magari per me è un cesso e per te è bellissimo.
> l'aspetto *per fortuna di Dio* è molto soggettivo


 
Questa non l'avevo mai sentita


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? è ovvio che scegli un uomo che piaccia a te, magari per me è un cesso e per te è bellissimo.
> l'aspetto per fortuna di Dio è molto soggettivo


Riquoto


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? è ovvio che scegli un uomo che piaccia a te, magari per me è un cesso e per te è bellissimo.
> l'aspetto per fortuna di Dio è molto soggettivo


 Insomma...io penso che il sentimento sia soggettivo, la bellezza fino ad un certo punto:














http://www.google.it/images?hl=it&g...4&sa=X&ei=96WQTK8li5A4mvrwvQw&ved=0CB8Q1QIoAA


Giusto come esempi eh...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Insomma...io penso che il sentimento sia soggettivo, la bellezza fino ad un certo punto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per esempio il secondo, che credo sia il marito della Bellucci, secondo me è fascinoso ma non bello, sempre per i miei canoni di bellezza


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

il primo mi fa cagher...:mrgreen:
va qui che quintalata di fascino


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> il primo mi fa cagher...:mrgreen:
> va qui che quintalata di fascino


QUOTO QUOTO QUOTO QUOTO QUOTO QUOTO QUOTO
:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Ma che c'avranno più di me, poi?!:diffi::no::dorme:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma che c'avranno più di me, poi?!:diffi::no::dorme:


 Non lo so magari niente ma non conoscendoti guardiamo lui


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so magari niente ma non conoscendoti guardiamo lui


 
Grazie per il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie per il beneficio del dubbio


Figurati, poi metti che magari stai dicendo la verità non vorremmo mica precluderci un 'opportunità:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mexican::mexican::carneval::carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen:

si capisce che è una battuta vero?!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Figurati, poi metti che magari stai dicendo la verità non vorremmo mica precluderci un 'opportunità:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mexican::mexican::carneval::carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> si capisce che è una battuta vero?!!


 
Non farci conto. Pur con 14 anni di più son certo meglio dell'amante di mia moglie, ma credo comunque di essere piuttosto mediocre


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Insomma...io penso che il sentimento sia soggettivo, la bellezza fino ad un certo punto:


Concordo. Esistono dei canoni di bellezza riconosciuti (nella nostra società) come tali. L'armonia di un viso, le forme proporzionate di un corpo, ed altro, sono tutti elementi che fanno ritenere ai più una persona bella o meno bella (in modo oggettivo e non personale).


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma che c'avranno più di me, poi?!:diffi::no::dorme:


è quello che mi chiedo io guardando la sharon stone


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è quello che mi chiedo io guardando la *sharon stone*


 
Il tempo è galantuomo: ormai comincia ad essere un po' "frolla" pure lei


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il tempo è galantuomo: ormai comincia ad essere un po' "frolla" pure lei


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen: si ma che frolla...


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: si ma che frolla...


Lei è bella di suo...però ne ha avuti parecchi di aiutini estetici!


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il tempo è galantuomo: ormai comincia ad essere un po' "frolla" pure lei


si si. ad essere così frolla ci farei la firma


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si si. ad essere così frolla ci farei la firma


Off, qualche soldino al chirurgo giusto, e ricordarsi della "differenziata"


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Lei è bella di suo...però ne ha avuti parecchi di aiutini estetici!


molto meno di altre. poi ci vuole sempre la base buona


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Off, qualche soldino al chirurgo giusto, e ricordarsi della "differenziata"


pensa che io la trovo ancora bellissima.
Non certo per pelle e tette tese ma per uno sguardo sereno e risolto che la rende decisamente superiore ad altre attrici più giovani


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> pensa che io la trovo ancora bellissima.
> Non certo per pelle e tette tese ma per uno sguardo sereno e risolto che la rende decisamente superiore ad altre attrici più giovani


 
oltre al fatto che ha avuto un problema grave credo ictus o roba così e se ne è tirata fuori in modo egregio


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> pensa che io la trovo ancora bellissima.
> Non certo per pelle e tette tese ma per uno sguardo sereno e risolto che la rende decisamente superiore ad altre attrici più giovani


 
Senza dubbio


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto meno di altre. poi ci vuole sempre la base buona


Questo sicuramente. Però una tiratina al viso e alle cosce, un'alzatina ai glutei e al seno l'hanno aiutata ad apparire più in forma. La sua onestà è stato ammetterlo. Ricordo che in un'intervista aveva affermato di essersi data una rinfrescata per poter ancora lavorare.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Su questo sicuramente. Però una tiratina al viso e alle cosce, un'alzatina ai glutei e al seno l'hanno aiutata ad apparire più in forma. La sua onestà è stato ammeterlo. Ricordo che in un'intervista aveva affermato di essersi data una rinfrescata per poter ancora lavorare.


e qui sta il punto.o sei meryl streep o fatichi a trovare ruoli adatti ad una cinquantenne.
se hai puntato tutto sulla bellezza dai trenta cominci a tremare.


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e qui sta il punto.o sei meryl streep o fatichi a trovare ruoli adatti ad una cinquantenne.
> se hai puntato tutto sulla bellezza dai trenta cominci a tremare.


Per le donne quello è un mondo che non fa sconti. Se sei un'attrice che basa il suo successo e impatto con il pubblico essenzialemnte sulla bellezza, dopo i 45 rischi di non trovare più parti adatte a te.
Non sarai più la protagonista ma se ti va bene la mamma di qualche nuova starlette.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> pensa che io la trovo ancora bellissima.
> Non certo per pelle e tette tese ma per uno sguardo sereno e risolto che la rende decisamente superiore ad altre attrici più giovani


Quoto. Tralasciando il fatto che è bellissima, anche se aiutata dalla chirurgia, ha uno sguardo a cui secondo me è impossibile resistere


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto. Tralasciando il fatto che è bellissima, anche se aiutata dalla chirurgia, ha uno sguardo a cui secondo me è impossibile resistere


soprattutto è ancora il *suo *sguardo ...vuol dire che non ha esagerato con i ritocchi


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> soprattutto è ancora il *suo *sguardo ...vuol dire che non ha esagerato con i ritocchi


ma che io sappia non ne ha fatti.
Infatti ha le sue belle rughette che la rendono bellissima .
Tette non mi pare e ho visto che ha cellulite. Anche avesse fatto un ritocchino la base è bellissima e mi piace moltissimo


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma che io sappia non ne ha fatti.
> Infatti ha le sue belle rughette che la rendono bellissima .
> Tette non mi pare e ho visto che ha cellulite.* Anche avesse fatto un ritocchino la base è bellissima e mi piace moltissimo*


sì, è quello che dicevo


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ti capisco benissimo.... due famiglie, bambini... amore, passione... felicità, tristezza, rabbia. Desiderio di uscire da questa situazione... Sono passati 5 mesi da quando è cominciata...
> Abbiamo anche pensato di separarci dai rispettivi coniugi, *ma mi sembra più egoistico far soffrire molte persone che non soffrire noi due*. Non so tu, ma io non avevo particolari problemi nella relazione tra me e mio marito... il problema in questa storia sono io. Continuiamo a vederci così allora, non sapendo quanto potrà durare, perché per entrambi non è facile emotivamente vederci così. Ci siamo trovati (ritrovati) troppo tardi, ognuno ha ormai la sua vita.... nessuno dei due è in grado di chiudere ora.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' più facile deridere una persona che cercare di capire. Ma tu pensi che sia stato facile per me scrivere in questo forum? Sicuro non mi aspettavo una pacca sulla spalla e un "brava, fai bene". Qualcuno che mi ha capita e aiutata l'ho trovato. Pensi che sia felice nella situazione in cui mi trovo? Sono innamorata di un uomo che attualmente non riesco a lasciare, e d'altro canto ho una famiglia che non ritengo giusto sfasciare perche' c'è armonia, i bambini sono piccoli. Pensi che non sappia che quello che faccio e' sbagliato? Lo che sono un'egoista che sta tenendo il piede in due scarpe. Ma vedo in questo forum che non sono l'unica donna che si trova in questa situazione e che non riesce a tirarsene fuori (almeno nel presente).


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' più facile deridere una persona che cercare di capire. Ma tu pensi che sia stato facile per me scrivere in questo forum? Sicuro non mi aspettavo una pacca sulla spalla e un "brava, fai bene". Qualcuno che mi ha capita e aiutata l'ho trovato. Pensi che sia felice nella situazione in cui mi trovo? Sono innamorata di un uomo che attualmente non riesco a lasciare, e d'altro canto ho una famiglia che non ritengo giusto sfasciare perche' c'è armonia, i bambini sono piccoli. Pensi che non sappia che quello che faccio e' sbagliato? Lo che sono un'egoista che sta tenendo il piede in due scarpe. Ma vedo in questo forum che non sono l'unica donna che si trova in questa situazione e che non riesce a tirarsene fuori (almeno nel presente).


Sabina lascia perdere, qua dentro ognuno di noi c'ha uno scheletro chiuso nel suo armadio  ... io per esempio c'ho le corna, un regalo di mio marito 

Ci sono novita'?


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' più facile deridere una persona che cercare di capire. Ma tu pensi che sia stato facile per me scrivere in questo forum? Sicuro non mi aspettavo una pacca sulla spalla e un "brava, fai bene". Qualcuno che mi ha capita e aiutata l'ho trovato. Pensi che sia felice nella situazione in cui mi trovo? Sono innamorata di un uomo che attualmente non riesco a lasciare, e d'altro canto ho una famiglia che non ritengo giusto sfasciare perche' c'è armonia, i bambini sono piccoli. Pensi che non sappia che quello che faccio e' sbagliato? Lo che sono un'egoista che sta tenendo il piede in due scarpe. Ma vedo in questo forum che non sono l'unica donna che si trova in questa situazione e che non riesce a tirarsene fuori (almeno nel presente).


Non riesci perchè non vuoi, pensa, sono più importanti i tuoi figli o il tuo omuncolo di cui sei innamorata? L'amore per un uomo non è un diritto, ma i tuoi figli hanno diritto di essere amati e di avere una bella famiglia se si può, se no esci fuori dalla famiglia e vivi la tua storia con l'omunculus fino a che non ti mollerà.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sabina lascia perdere, qua dentro ognuno di noi c'ha uno scheletro chiuso nel suo armadio  ... io per esempio c'ho le corna, un regalo di mio marito
> 
> Ci sono novita'?


Ma ogni tanto le affili bene??? Io xci tengo ad averle belle e appuntite!!! Oppure le hai ramificate? Io credo di averle solo singole :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma ogni tanto le affili bene??? Io xci tengo ad averle belle e appuntite!!! Oppure le hai ramificate? Io credo di averle solo singole :mrgreen:



Daniele, non scherzare sulle mie corna, sono singole ... non fare dell'ironia da quattro soldi  se no un vafffanculo te lo regalo da subito, OK?


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non riesci perchè non vuoi, pensa, sono più importanti i tuoi figli o il tuo omuncolo di cui sei innamorata? L'amore per un uomo non è un diritto, ma i tuoi figli hanno diritto di essere amati e di avere una bella famiglia se si può, se no esci fuori dalla famiglia e vivi la tua storia con l'omunculus fino a che non ti mollerà.


Ciao Daniele, i bambini per me vengono prima di tutto. So che e' più amore quello che unisce me e mio marito dopo aver condiviso in tutti questi anni gioie e dolore. Certo quello che gli sto facendo non dimostra ne amore ne rispetto verso di lui. L'altra storia e' innamoramento, passione, gelosia, rabbia. Hai ragione, non voglio chiuderla... anche se qualche volta vorrei, perche' alla fine porta tante forti emozioni, ma non sempre tanta felicita'.


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sabina lascia perdere, qua dentro ognuno di noi c'ha uno scheletro chiuso nel suo armadio  ... io per esempio c'ho le corna, un regalo di mio marito
> 
> Ci sono novita'?


Ciao Mari', sei molto simpatica. Sai mi meriterei anch'io un bel paia di corna... non so se mi farebbero sentire meglio...


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Mari', sei molto simpatica. Sai *mi meriterei anch'io un bel paia di corna...* non so se mi farebbero sentire meglio...


... non lo dire, non lo dire manco per gioco ... io sono stata fortunata perche' il tradimento mi ha ri-dato un marito migliore di quel che era prima, ma non e' per tutti lo stesso finale  .


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' più facile deridere una persona che cercare di capire. Ma tu pensi che sia stato facile per me scrivere in questo forum? Sicuro non mi aspettavo una pacca sulla spalla e un "brava, fai bene". Qualcuno che mi ha capita e aiutata l'ho trovato. Pensi che sia felice nella situazione in cui mi trovo? Sono innamorata di un uomo che attualmente non riesco a lasciare, e d'altro canto ho una famiglia che non ritengo giusto sfasciare perche' c'è armonia, i bambini sono piccoli. Pensi che non sappia che quello che faccio e' sbagliato? Lo che sono un'egoista che sta tenendo il piede in due scarpe. Ma vedo in questo forum che non sono l'unica donna che si trova in questa situazione e che non riesce a tirarsene fuori (almeno nel presente).


Tuo marito non è ne na ruota di scorta ne l'ultima spiaggia penso che se come dici tu è sempre andato bene non lo meriti, se pensi che l'altro è il vero amore (3 mesi mah!!) beh molla tutto e rifatti una vita altrimenti lo rimpiangerai per sempre.


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non lo dire, non lo dire manco per gioco ... io sono stata fortunata perche' il tradimento mi ha ri-dato un marito migliore di quel che era prima, *ma non e' per tutti lo stesso finale * .


Già!! purtroppo :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele, i bambini per me vengono prima di tutto. So che e' più amore quello che unisce me e mio marito dopo aver condiviso in tutti questi anni gioie e dolore. Certo quello che gli sto facendo non dimostra ne amore ne rispetto verso di lui. L'altra storia e' innamoramento, passione, gelosia, rabbia. Hai ragione, non voglio chiuderla... anche se qualche volta vorrei, perche' alla fine porta tante forti emozioni, ma non sempre tanta felicita'.


Ecco appunto!
Poi se arriva l'infelicità, bisogna avere le palle di chiudere.
Si rischia di rovinare assolutamente tutto, per correre dietro a cose che non possono essere.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tuo marito non è ne na ruota di scorta ne l'ultima spiaggia penso che se come dici tu è sempre andato bene non lo meriti, se pensi che l'altro è il vero amore (3 mesi mah!!) beh molla tutto e rifatti una vita altrimenti lo rimpiangerai per sempre.


Embè? Non si può aver tutto dalla vita, e neanche si può giocare d'azzardo, con la pelle degli altri eh? Ma stiamo scherzando?
Ma non vedi che Saby è in conflitto? Non vedi che è come una che se fa le canne di nascosto? Ma quale vero amore d'Egitto, ma vogliamo darci una svegliata?

Caso mai, sai cos'è?
E' la proiezione dell'amore come vorremmo che fosse.

Esempio?
Ti sei mai chiesto come mai, la letterattura romanzata parla dell'amore in un modo, che poi a ben vedere è ben diverso da quello che hanno vissuto le persone terra terra?
E che cosa si potrebbe scrivere dell'amore coniugale? Che vive incastonato nei mille  e più problemi della vita REALE?

Cazzo, prendo il mio stipendio e regalo un diamante all'amante.
Lei cazzo, si dirà, Ma Dio tu si che mi ami sul serio, ecco, in tutta la mia vita mio marito non mi ha mai fatto un regalo del genere.
Amico mio, però io poi non ho più il mio stipendio in mano, e devo dire a mia moglie, ehm, continua a lavare i piatti a mano, che purtroppo non ci sono soldi per cambiare la lavastoviglie.

Sognamo, voliamo, emozioniamoci, ok, 
Ma ricordiamoci sempre che le mutande sporche non le lava l'amante!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma ogni tanto le affili bene??? Io xci tengo ad averle belle e appuntite!!! Oppure le hai ramificate? Io credo di averle solo singole :mrgreen:


Tranqui, sta cercando solo un po' di affetto...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè? Non si può aver tutto dalla vita, e neanche si può giocare d'azzardo, con la pelle degli altri eh? Ma stiamo scherzando?
> Ma non vedi che Saby è in conflitto? Non vedi che è come una che se fa le canne di nascosto? Ma quale vero amore d'Egitto, ma vogliamo darci una svegliata?
> 
> Caso mai, sai cos'è?
> ...


Belli carichi questa sera eh conte?:up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranqui, sta cercando solo un po' di affetto...


Se vai nell'altro tread vedi quanto affetto gli ho dato io:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè? Non si può aver tutto dalla vita, e neanche si può giocare d'azzardo, con la pelle degli altri eh? Ma stiamo scherzando?
> Ma non vedi che Saby è in conflitto? Non vedi che è come una che se fa le canne di nascosto? Ma quale vero amore d'Egitto, ma vogliamo darci una svegliata?
> 
> Caso mai, sai cos'è?
> ...


lo conosci tu?lo hai mai provato??
visto che ti rifai alla letteratura ti chiedi come mai ci siano tante emma bovary in giro?e tanti mariti di emma....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Belli carichi questa sera eh conte?:up:


Beh, come dire, bisogna imparare a vedere le cose come sono eh?
Prenderla con filosofia. Si oggi giornataccia per me.
Tanti impegni. Ma spero in qualche futura mattana!


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Embè? Non si può aver tutto dalla vita, e neanche si può giocare d'azzardo, con la pelle degli altri eh? Ma stiamo scherzando?
> Ma non vedi che Saby è in conflitto? Non vedi che è come una che se fa le canne di nascosto? Ma quale vero amore d'Egitto, ma vogliamo darci una svegliata?*
> 
> Caso mai, sai cos'è?
> ...


Beh vedi che la pensiamo allo stesso modo   io stavo solo provocando secondo me ha veramente bisogno di una bella scossa e spero per lei che sta scossa gli arrivi prima che gli crolli il mondo addosso....per carità se ha chiulo può anche non succedere ma se succede so ceci


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lo conosci tu?lo hai mai provato??
> visto che ti rifai alla letteratura ti chiedi come mai ci siano tante emma bovary in giro?e tanti mariti di emma....


Ho letto moltissimo no?
E se vai a leggere testi che parlano della storia dei sentimenti, e dell'istituzione del matrimonio, scoprirai che l'amore romantico, come lo pretendiamo di poter vivere oggi, è una conquista degli ultimi 50 anni, e privilegio di pochissime persone. A volte neanche dei regnanti.
Ok, ci sono anche tante donne che passano la vita ad aspettare un principe azzurro, che non arriverà mai.
Nulla sappiamo di come sbarcasse il lunario emma bovary, però. O no? Come finisce Emma Bovary?


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto moltissimo no?
> E se vai a leggere testi che parlano della storia dei sentimenti, e dell'istituzione del matrimonio, scoprirai che l'amore romantico, come lo pretendiamo di poter vivere oggi, è una conquista degli ultimi 50 anni, e privilegio di pochissime persone. A volte neanche dei regnanti.
> Ok, ci sono anche tante donne che passano la vita ad aspettare un principe azzurro, che non arriverà mai.
> *Nulla sappiamo di come sbarcasse il lunario emma bovary, però. O no? Come finisce Emma Bovary?*


è esattamente il fulcro di quanto ti ho scritto.


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto!
> Poi se arriva l'infelicità, bisogna avere le palle di chiudere.
> Si rischia di rovinare assolutamente tutto, per correre dietro a cose che non possono essere.


Giusto... si può anche essere innamorate, ma e' necessario avere rispetto anche di se stesse.
Ciao Conte;-)


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto moltissimo no?
> E se vai a leggere testi che parlano della storia dei sentimenti, e dell'istituzione del matrimonio, scoprirai che l'amore romantico, come lo pretendiamo di poter vivere oggi, è una conquista degli ultimi 50 anni, e privilegio di pochissime persone. A volte neanche dei regnanti.
> Ok, ci sono anche tante donne che passano la vita ad aspettare un principe azzurro, che non arriverà mai.
> Nulla sappiamo di come sbarcasse il lunario emma bovary, però. O no? Come finisce Emma Bovary?


Io come amante vedrei meglio un "pirata" piuttosto che un "principe azzurro"!


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tuo marito non è ne na ruota di scorta ne l'ultima spiaggia penso che se come dici tu è sempre andato bene non lo meriti, se pensi che l'altro è il vero amore (3 mesi mah!!) beh molla tutto e rifatti una vita altrimenti lo rimpiangerai per sempre.


Certo mio marito non mi merita, comunque non e' uno stupido. Il suo errore e' sempre stato quello di amarmi troppo...


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certo mio marito non mi merita, comunque non e' uno stupido. Il suo errore e' sempre stato quello di amarmi troppo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:altro che madame bovary, qui siamo ad harmony e di bassa leva


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:altro che madame bovary, qui siamo ad harmony e di bassa leva


Guarda, magari fosse Harmony...


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina, smitizza l'amante, l'innamoramento è un tipico sentimento da adolescente cretino se vissuto nel matrimonio, questo rapporto ti svilisce e ti rovina e di certo ti rovinerà, perchè questo dualismo verrà fuori e quando vedrai tuo marito soffrire come un cane, oddio se non penserai più all'amante ma a quanto sei stata scema a non vedere che eri una drogata, ma quando succederà le probabilità di recupero saranno infinitesime.


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda, magari fosse Harmony...


certo scusa, immagino sia un dramma alla ibsen. se no non c'è gusto.
casa di bambola ti va bene??


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo scusa, immagino sia un dramma alla ibsen. se no non c'è gusto.
> casa di bambola ti va bene??


Scusa ma hai maivisto un dramma di un traditore che fosse nella realtà vero? Sono tutte costruzioni mentali, una specie di prigione mentale costruita dal traditore stesso tra bugie e false verità assolute, ma come tutte le cose false scricchiolano, sono troppo belle all'apparenza ma non funzionano.


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, smitizza l'amante, l'innamoramento è un tipico sentimento da adolescente cretino se vissuto nel matrimonio, questo rapporto ti svilisce e ti rovina e di certo ti rovinerà, perchè questo dualismo verrà fuori e quando vedrai tuo marito soffrire come un cane, oddio se non penserai più all'amante ma a quanto sei stata scema a non vedere che eri una drogata, ma quando succederà le probabilità di recupero saranno infinitesime.


Daniele, l'amante non e' assolutamente mitizzato...vedo benissimo tutto (naturalmente quello che si può vedere da questa situazione). Anzi se ti devo dire di più (e questo l'ho detto anche a lui) non so se sarebbe stato un marito migliore del mio.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Daniele, l'amante non e' assolutamente mitizzato...vedo benissimo tutto (naturalmente quello che si può vedere da questa situazione). Anzi se ti devo dire di più (e questo l'ho detto anche a lui) non so se sarebbe stato un marito migliore del mio.


Pensa che adesso innamorata lo giudichi peggiore di tuo marito, pensalo nella quotidianità e senza più  i sentimenti di innamoramento e di complicità che c'è in due amanti, credo se foste sposati sareste direttamente in dirittura per gli avvocati per la separazione. Quindi come tutte le cose che danno dipendenza, fattela passare e soffri, ma dovrai farlo da sola ed in silenzio perchè nessuno dovrà mai sapere nulla.


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo scusa, immagino sia un dramma alla ibsen. se no non c'è gusto.
> casa di bambola ti va bene??


No, ci vedrei meglio un genere Sophie Kinsella... per sdrammatizzare un po'.:up:


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> No, ci vedrei meglio un genere Sophie Kinsella... per sdrammatizzare un po'.:up:


se vogliamo sdrammatizzare per bene vediamoci una desperate housewife  ( o casalinga di voghera visto che siamo italiani) e festa finita:up:


----------



## Sabina (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se vogliamo sdrammatizzare per bene vediamoci una desperate housewife  ( o casalinga di voghera visto che siamo italiani) e festa finita:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Giusto... si può anche essere innamorate, ma e' necessario avere rispetto anche di se stesse.
> Ciao Conte;-)


Ciao, scrivi cose molto interessanti sai?:up:


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao, scrivi cose molto interessanti sai?:up:


si , molto interessanti!!!:up::up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

.


----------



## lamarchesa (16 Settembre 2010)

Mamma mia quante storie! Ma a nessuno viene in mente che i mariti cornificati forse così perfetti non sono? Tutti a ciarlare di questi santi ignari chiusi tra le mura domestiche mentre la moglie se la spassa, ma per favore.

E poi il discorso dei soldi mi fa veramente schifo, addirittura dire Emma Bovary come sbarcava il lunario! Le donne lavorano e si mantengono per sè e per i figli e non hanno bisogno di mariti, nè di principi azzurri, grazie al cielo. Almeno questo è il mio caso.

Un pò mi fa ridere tutto questo scandalizzarsi, soprattutto da parte ddel sig. Alce Veloce, che fa tutto un parlare di Famiglia e poi sento che è stato un traditore e un tradito; non ci pensava al momento ai Figli?  

Io ribadisco solo questo: mi sono innamorata di un uomo e voglio stare con lui, tenendomi i figli. Se questo per lui non è possibile non passerò secoli ad attendere un miracolo, chiuderò questa storia con dolore, ma almeno salvaguarderò la mia dignità.

Il mio matrimonio è finito, Mauro o no. E qui non ci piove.


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante storie! Ma a nessuno viene in mente che i mariti cornificati forse così perfetti non sono? Tutti a ciarlare di questi santi ignari chiusi tra le mura domestiche mentre la moglie se la spassa, ma per favore.
> 
> E poi il discorso dei soldi mi fa veramente schifo, addirittura dire Emma Bovary come sbarcava il lunario! Le donne lavorano e si mantengono per sè e per i figli e non hanno bisogno di mariti, nè di principi azzurri, grazie al cielo. Almeno questo è il mio caso.
> 
> ...


bene, prendi provvedimenti e facci sapere come ti andrà. :up:


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Io ribadisco solo questo: mi sono innamorata di un uomo e voglio stare con lui, tenendomi i figli. Se questo per lui non è possibile non passerò secoli ad attendere un miracolo, chiuderò questa storia con dolore, ma almeno salvaguarderò la mia dignità.
> 
> Il mio matrimonio è finito, Mauro o no. E qui non ci piove.


3 mesi fa tu non conoscevi questo bell'imbusto e non eri non innamorata di tuo marito...questo non ti fa pensare? Non ti fa pensare che vorresti l'uomo che ami ed i figli di tuo marito (oltre che tuoi, ma la metto in questo ordine per farti capire che non sonop "filgi solo tuoi") il tutto in una casa insieme e belli felici...in che universo scusa? Cosa gli diresti ai tuoi figli? Questo è il nuovo papà? Oppure questo è lo Zio simpatia? Dai in pratica cosa faresti? Visto che in pratica non faresti nulla vorrà dire che finirai questa storia e che ti separerai da tuo marito, con la speranza che prima lui scopra tutto e che quindi abbia dal suo lato un poco di contrattabilità in più con te. 
Un marito ed una moglie possono essere pessimi, ma chi se li sposa è colpevole come loro del rapporto ed andare a sollazzare il propri  genitali con altri non è cosa da fare, almeno un poco di dignità, no?


----------



## geisha (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> 3 mesi fa tu non conoscevi questo bell'imbusto e non eri non innamorata di tuo marito...questo non ti fa pensare? Non ti fa pensare che vorresti l'uomo che ami ed i figli di tuo marito (oltre che tuoi, ma la metto in questo ordine per farti capire che non sonop "filgi solo tuoi") il tutto in una casa insieme e belli felici...in che universo scusa? Cosa gli diresti ai tuoi figli? Questo è il nuovo papà? Oppure questo è lo Zio simpatia? Dai in pratica cosa faresti? Visto che in pratica non faresti nulla vorrà dire che finirai questa storia e che ti separerai da tuo marito, con la speranza che prima lui scopra tutto e che quindi abbia dal suo lato un poco di contrattabilità in più con te.
> Un marito ed una moglie possono essere pessimi, ma chi se li sposa è colpevole come loro del rapporto ed andare a sollazzare il propri genitali con altri non è cosa da fare, almeno un poco di dignità, no?


come si legge che tu un rapporto di ventanni non sai che è.
tu pensi che le persone quando si sposano rimangono statiche come nell'album di nozze?
si cresce, si cambia, si invecchia, e tante volte le prove della vita ti "svegliano", non dare mai per scontato cio' che non è.


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> come si legge che tu un rapporto di ventanni non sai che è.
> tu pensi che le persone quando si sposano rimangono statiche come nell'album di nozze?
> si cresce, si cambia, si invecchia, e tante volte le prove della vita ti "svegliano", non dare mai per scontato cio' che non è.


Non lo do, ma se un tradimento è la giusta punizione ad un coniuge non proprio attivo vorrrà dire che l'omocidio è una ottima medicina ad un coniuge persino negativo no? ma non può essere così, non ci si può giustificare con le carenze di altri.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante storie! Ma a nessuno viene in mente che i mariti cornificati forse così perfetti non sono? Tutti a ciarlare di questi santi ignari chiusi tra le mura domestiche mentre la moglie se la spassa, ma per favore.
> 
> E poi il discorso dei soldi mi fa veramente schifo, addirittura dire Emma Bovary come sbarcava il lunario! Le donne lavorano e si mantengono per sè e per i figli e non hanno bisogno di mariti, nè di principi azzurri, grazie al cielo. Almeno questo è il mio caso.
> 
> ...


 
Cicia, io avrò capito poco della tua storia, ma tu non hai capito un cazzo della mia.
Io sono stato fedele per 27 anni, e dopo essermi preso un "grazie" come quello che così seraficamente stai dando tu a tuo marito ho frequentato qualche amica, ma mia moglie ne è sempre stata informata, spesso ne abbiamo parlato, e, ultimo ma non ultimo, non ho mai "concluso", salvo una volta della quale mi sono pentito, e ne ho parlato pure a mia moglie. Mio figlio è il principale dei motivi per cui non me ne sono andato ancora di casa, ed è sempre stato - testimoni in molti qui - il mio primo pensiero quando l'argomento poteva essere la separazione. Ed ero cornuto, non leggiadramente innamorato per tre mesi a spot di occhi verdi.

Comunque, mia cara raccontaballe che si arrampica sugi specchi, a nessuno è venuto in mente che tuo marito potesse non essere così perfetto per il semplice motivo che TU lo hai definito se non perfetto quantomeno non deprecabile.

Il tuo matrimonio è finito? Lo era anche il mio, prima delle corna che IO ho subito, ma ora, dopo due anni di lavoro, pressochè solitario, elaborazione, crisi, introspezione, sto ancora tentando di salvare il salvabile perchè riconosco malgrado tutto una dignità di persona a mia moglie, e non considero mio figlio un bagaglio da trascinarmi dietro ogni volta che un paio di occhi verdi mi fa andare in fregola.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cicia, io avrò capito poco della tua storia, ma tu non hai capito un cazzo della mia.
> Io sono stato fedele per 27 anni, e dopo essermi preso un "grazie" come quello che così seraficamente stai dando tu a tuo marito ho frequentato qualche amica, ma mia moglie ne è sempre stata informata, spesso ne abbiamo parlato, e, ultimo ma non ultimo, non ho mai "concluso", salvo una volta della quale mi sono pentito, e ne ho parlato pure a mia moglie. Mio figlio è il principale dei motivi per cui non me ne sono andato ancora di casa, ed è sempre stato - testimoni in molti qui - il mio primo pensiero quando l'argomento poteva essere la separazione. Ed ero cornuto, non leggiadramente innamorato per tre mesi a spot di occhi verdi.
> 
> Comunque, mia cara raccontaballe che si arrampica sugi specchi, a nessuno è venuto in mente che tuo marito potesse non essere così perfetto per il semplice motivo che TU lo hai definito se non perfetto quantomeno non deprecabile.
> ...


Non posso pigiarti....
Sto scoprendo che in questo forum ci sono degli uomini speciali, tu sei uno di questi


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso pigiarti....
> Sto scoprendo che in questo forum ci sono degli uomini speciali, tu sei uno di questi


Cara Farfalli' tu subito ti "infiammi" eh? ... vai pianino cara  .



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso pigiarti....
> Sto scoprendo che in questo forum ci sono degli uomini speciali, tu sei uno di questi


 
WOW!!!
Che fai stasera....?:diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:


rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Farfalli' tu subito ti "infiammi" eh? ... vai pianino cara  .
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


 
Geeeeelosiaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh......


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Geeeeelosiaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh......



Per cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Farfalli' tu subito ti "infiammi" eh? ... vai pianino cara  .
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Che fai sei passata dalla parte di Daniele e mi dai della trota:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per cosa?


 
Ah, vuoi ancora tenere nascosto il nosto flirt? Vabbuò, va :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai sei passata dalla parte di Daniele e mi dai della trota:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



MAI E POI MAI!

:carneval:

​


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Giusto per dar da sparlare: Farfy, controlla la mail.........


----------



## geisha (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo do, ma se un tradimento è la giusta punizione ad un coniuge non proprio attivo vorrrà dire che l'omocidio è una ottima medicina ad un coniuge persino negativo no? ma non può essere così, non ci si può giustificare con le carenze di altri.


io non punito mio marito e le cose di cui parlavo sono esperienze personali accadute prima del tradimento, parlo di funerali e malattie piu' chiara così?
il tradimento, almeno per me, non è un atto puntivo nei confronti del tradito, se pero' lo percepisci così allora vuol dire che sai di aver commesso qualcosa.
io non giustifico il mio comportamento con le carenze altrui, perchè le carenze erano mie, solo mie, è stata una mia scelta punto diciamo che è stata una prova a cui mi sono sottoposta.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, vuoi ancora tenere nascosto il nosto flirt? Vabbuò, va :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ZIIIIIIII!!!







































:sorriso2:​


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giusto per dar da sparlare: Farfy, controlla la mail.........


Corro intanto cerco una palla da inventare a mio marito per questa sera


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAI E POI MAI!​
> 
> :carneval:​


Lo so, figurati :bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Hihihihihi!!!
> 
> LA dura realtà!
> E tu lavora lavora per pagarle!!!


No lei mi aveva promesso che aveva una dote fantastica. Capisci tra nobili, il nostro è un matrimonio di puro interesse politico. Invece si è rivelata la solita mossa del casato Matraini per vampirizzarmi.
Ognuno di noi ha creduto alle fandonie che ha detto all'altro.
Ma dato che siamo responsabili di ciò che crediamo, ci siamo detti:
Ora facciamo i CONTI.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo do, ma se un tradimento è la giusta punizione ad un coniuge non proprio attivo vorrrà dire che l'omocidio è una ottima medicina ad un coniuge persino negativo no? ma non può essere così, non ci si può giustificare con le carenze di altri.


Macchè punizione, ma cosa dici?
La marchesa dice che ha un matrimonio finito.
Ma porco mondo cane, una che non si sente più amata, o che non va d'accordo con suo marito, non è ad alto rischio di andare con un'altro?
Cioè, ok, io non sono una donna.
Ma stracazzo di mondo, se una è felice e realizzata nel suo matrimonio, si farà do conti, no? Si dirà, ma cosa vuoi che vada a rovinarmi, con uno che non conosco? Casomai Daniele, una donna che ha nel suo cuore, un'altra persona, non potrà mai amarti, no?
Al massimo si concede qualche capricetto con qualche amichetto, della serie, faccio una cosa che nessuno saprà mai. 

Allora chi mi svela la verità?
Una volta sono arrivato fino ad un certo punto.
Le dissi, smettiamola, che qua finisce che...
E lei, ok, smettiamola, che poi non vorrei pentirmi di sta cosa e non poter più guardare in faccia mio marito.

Raccontata la cosa alle amiche, mi hanno detto: " Conte, avete agito bene, e tu hai avuto rispetto nel non forzare la situazione!".
Gli uomini del bar: " Sei il solito idiota, sentimentale, non ci sai fare eh? Lei ti ha detto così, per darti il due di picche in maniera gentile!"

Poveri genitali, che non sempre si sollazzano con chi vorrebbero...
e quando vorrebbero...


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Conte, lei stessa non si è detta infelice prima di conoscere Mr. Simpatia, quindi suppongo che la sua vita al di fuori dei problemi normali non fosse senza un filo di sentimento o con la pace dei sensi.


----------



## Sabina (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> 3 mesi fa tu non conoscevi questo bell'imbusto e non eri non innamorata di tuo marito...questo non ti fa pensare? Non ti fa pensare che vorresti l'uomo che ami ed i figli di tuo marito (oltre che tuoi, ma la metto in questo ordine per farti capire che non sonop "filgi solo tuoi") il tutto in una casa insieme e belli felici...in che universo scusa? Cosa gli diresti ai tuoi figli? Questo è il nuovo papà? Oppure questo è lo Zio simpatia? Dai in pratica cosa faresti? Visto che in pratica non faresti nulla vorrà dire che finirai questa storia e che ti separerai da tuo marito, con la speranza che prima lui scopra tutto e che quindi abbia dal suo lato un poco di contrattabilità in più con te.
> Un marito ed una moglie possono essere pessimi, ma chi se li sposa è colpevole come loro del rapporto ed andare a sollazzare il propri  genitali con altri non è cosa da fare, almeno un poco di dignità, no?


Ti conosco poco Daniele... da quello che dici immagino che non ti sposerai mai?


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certo mio marito non mi merita, comunque non e' uno stupido. Il suo errore e' sempre stato quello di amarmi troppo...


 Oh ma perchè io sti uomini che amano troppo non l'incontro mai??? 



lamarchesa ha detto:


> Il mio matrimonio è finito, Mauro o no. E qui non ci piove.


Ehm, non per farmi gli affari tuoi (o meglio non più di quelli che tu metti in piazza sul forum), ma tuo marito ne è al corrente di cio? 
O meglio, sai cosa si fa quando un matrimonio è finito?


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oh ma perchè io sti uomini che amano troppo non l'incontro mai???


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oh ma perchè io sti uomini che amano troppo non l'incontro mai???
> 
> Ehm, non per farmi gli affari tuoi (o meglio non più di quelli che tu metti in piazza sul forum), ma tuo marito ne è al corrente di cio?
> O meglio, sai cosa si fa quando un matrimonio è finito?


Eliade, sinceramente tu mi strappi sempre un sorriso, sei decisamente una persona bellissima con la tua ironia!!! Pensa alle donne che si lamentano del mariti che le amano troppo, decisamente un problema da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oh ma perchè io sti uomini che amano troppo non l'incontro mai???
> 
> Anche tu vorresti essere vittima di un simile torto? Masochista!!!!
> 
> ...


Lo so, sono cattivo, ma lo sarò finche non mi si darà modo di pensarla altrimenti. Dispostissimo a farlo, intendiamoci, ma non per balle.


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eliade, sinceramente tu mi strappi sempre un sorriso, sei decisamente una persona bellissima con la tua ironia!!! Pensa alle donne che si lamentano del mariti che le amano troppo, decisamente un problema da non sottovalutare.


 Grazie Daniele...
Guarda che son problemi seri!!
Sto pensado di mette su una libera professione: avete un marito che vi ama troppo? Cestinatelo...ci peeeeeensooo io!! :carneval:


Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:


 Che ti ridi racchia? :carneval:




			
				alce ha detto:
			
		

> Anche tu vorresti essere vittima di un simile torto? Masochista!!!!


E che qualcuno me lo faccia questo torto!!
Prendo frustino e manette? Dici che basta? 




			
				sempre alce ha detto:
			
		

> Ma si che lo sa: si fa stabilire dal tribunale l'assegnazione della casa e dei figli, si fa valutare l'assegno mensile, oppure, se si vuole fare le grandi si dice al marito: "tieniteli pure la casa ed i soldi. Ah, l'anno prossimo per le ferie i figli chi se li sbologna? E mi raccomando, conserva un bel ricordo di me (lacrimuccia)"


:rotfl::rotfl:
Sintetico ma un po' impreciso: hai mancato la parte fondamentale, quella di comunicare al marito che sia finita. Oppure lo avrà già fatto.



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo so, sono cattivo, ma lo sarò finche non mi si darà modo di pensarla altrimenti. Dispostissimo a farlo, intendiamoci, ma non per balle.


:up: :up:
Mi piaci così, cattivo e crudele! :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che ti ridi racchia? :carneval:


mal comune mezzo gaudio:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mal comune mezzo gaudio:mrgreen:


 :rotfl:
Mettiti in fila ciccina...ci sto prima io!


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Per me il marito sarà l'ultimo a sapere che il matrimonio è finito, prima verranno tutti gli altri cani compresi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele...
> Guarda che son problemi seri!!
> Sto pensado di mette su una libera professione: avete un marito che vi ama troppo? Cestinatelo...ci peeeeeensooo io!! :carneval:
> Animata da profondo spirito ecologista, riesce a riciclare di tutto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Eh, non sono un macho, le donne le maltratto come riesco


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Ma il nuovo papà si acquista con la rottamazione del vecchio? No sai perchè allora cii si mantiene meglio per evitare questo. Poi hanno fatto degli incentivi statali?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma il nuovo papà si acquista con la rottamazione del vecchio? No sai perchè allora cii si mantiene meglio per evitare questo. Poi hanno fatto degli incentivi statali?


Daniele questo cinismo non è d'aiuto a nessuno, davvero


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele questo cinismo non è d'aiuto a nessuno, davvero


Dici? O forse una donna che dice che il suo matrimonio è finito dovrebbe renderlo noto al marito? Io vedo che tante cose finiscono nella testa delle persone...e solo li dentro, una cosa non è finita se per una persona è finita, è finita solo quando è finita e stop.


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

alce ha detto:
			
		

> Animata da profondo spirito ecologista, riesce a riciclare di tutto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, profondissimo...ho molto a cuore la tutela della flora e fauna. :carneval:



> Ma certo: vuoi che il marito, quando gli arrivano i documenti da firmare per la separazione, non capisca che cosa sta succedendo?
> Invece ai bimbi dirà "da oggi avrete (se va tutto bene) un nuovo papà!
> Non so come sarà come padre, cazzi vostri....... Però ha meravigliosi occhi verdi!


 Esagerato, magari gli si parla a quattrocchi. :condom:
Non è possibile?

 


Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eh, non sono un macho, le donne le maltratto come riesco


 Mi hai illusa? 
E io che stavo acquistando davvero le manette!
Ritorno al piano iniziale di farmi sposare da moltimodi! :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? O forse una donna che dice che il suo matrimonio è finito dovrebbe renderlo noto al marito? Io vedo che tante cose finiscono nella testa delle persone...e solo li dentro, una cosa non è finita se per una persona è finita, è finita solo quando è finita e stop.



tu puoi dire quello che pensi, però secondo me non c'è nessun bisogno di fare cinismo, parlando di rottamazione ecc. Puoi benissimo esprimere il tuo pensiero senza ricorrere a certi paragoni che secondo me sono fuori luogo, perché mi piace pensare che nessuno qui dentro sia una persona crudele e senza scrupoli che se ne frega di tutto e tutti


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

[ 

Mi hai illusa? 
E io che stavo acquistando davvero le manette!
Ritorno al piano iniziale di farmi sposare da moltimodi! :rotfl:[/QUOTE]

Alce è la seconda donna che illudi oggi:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> tu puoi dire quello che pensi, però secondo me non c'è nessun bisogno di fare cinismo, parlando di rottamazione ecc. Puoi benissimo esprimere il tuo pensiero senza ricorrere a certi paragoni che secondo me sono fuori luogo, perché mi piace pensare che nessuno qui dentro sia una persona crudele e senza scrupoli che se ne frega di tutto e tutti


Quinty, tenta di capire. 
Io stesso sono intenzionalmente "pesante" perchè da quanto ha tirato fuori Lamarchesa traspare unicamente un quadro molto "povero", squallido, vuoto e tristemente vanesio.
Io sono qui che non aspetto altro che lei mi dia modo di ricredermi, perchè sono il primo che vorrebbe non credere che ci siano persone al mondo capaci di essere così superficiali come lei si è lasciata interpretare con quello che ha scritto. E' stata contraddittoria, lacunosa, faceta, e poi, invece che chiarire le cose, ha pure fatto l'offesa ed ha provato miseramente a contrattaccare.
Se non è così, tu lo sai, si trova per fortuna di fronte (tranne uno, di sicuro) persone disposte a ricredersi e continuare il dialogo in altri registri, altrimenti una scudisciata on line da uno sconosciuto non può far male più di tanto.


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alce è la seconda donna che illudi oggi:carneval:


 La seconda??? 
Anvedi sto farfallone!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> tu puoi dire quello che pensi, però secondo me non c'è nessun bisogno di fare cinismo, parlando di rottamazione ecc. Puoi benissimo esprimere il tuo pensiero senza ricorrere a certi paragoni che secondo me sono fuori luogo, perché mi piace pensare che nessuno qui dentro sia una persona crudele e senza scrupoli che se ne frega di tutto e tutti


Quintina, i traditori freschi freschi sono crudeli senza saperlo e sono senza scrupoli in quel momento, sono momentaneamente senza senno e vanno riportati un poco nel mondo reale. Non vuol dire in famiglia, ma nel mondo reale che non è quello del loro immaginario. Guarda, una donna che non aveva poi troppo da lamentarsi del marito cosa si ritrova? Ama un altro e da allora il suo matrimonio è così brutto da essere finito, senza pensare che con quello finisce anche la famiglia e che nel mondo ideale dove lei andrebbe a vivere con il nuovo uomo ed i suoi figli ci sarebbe un problema, che così in breve tempo non potrebbe essere e sinceramente per me non sarebbe neppure che l'altro andrebbe da lei. 
Almeno che il marito sapesse con quelle brutte parole che il matrimonio è finito per scelta unilaterale, con quelle parole proprio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [
> 
> Mi hai illusa?
> E io che stavo acquistando davvero le manette!
> Ritorno al piano iniziale di farmi sposare da moltimodi! :rotfl:


Alce è la seconda donna che illudi oggi:carneval:[/QUOTE]


Ma che je faccio io a 'ste fimmene? 



Scherzi a parte, ho scoperto che in definitiva è stato meglio che in questi anni io sia stato fedele a mia moglie, e che dopo aver fatto danni in definitiva limitati io stia riprendendo questo costume.
Ho scoperto che è molto facile fare del male, e sinceramente non mi va proprio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> La seconda???
> Anvedi sto farfallone!!! :rotfl:


Hei, ma se lo fa il Conte tutte daccordo, se lo faccio io: crocifisso in sala mensa!
Che sono sti favoritismi?


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma che je faccio io a 'ste fimmene?
> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ho scoperto che in definitiva è stato meglio che in questi anni io sia stato fedele a mia moglie, e che dopo aver fatto danni in definitiva limitati io stia riprendendo questo costume.
> Ho scoperto che è molto facile fare del male, *e sinceramente non mi va proprio*.


 Questo ti fa molto onore!!!:up:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei, ma se lo fa il Conte tutte daccordo, se lo faccio io: crocifisso in sala mensa!
> Che sono sti favoritismi?


 :rotfl::rotfl:
Gelosoneeeeeeee!!!

E va beeeneeee...faccia pure mister micio!:rotfl:
Sia ben chiaro però...che il conte si becca anche tutte le mie ironie eh! Tu sei pronto??? :carneval:


----------



## Irene (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei, ma se lo fa il Conte tutte daccordo, se lo faccio io: crocifisso in sala mensa!
> Che sono sti favoritismi?


 
tu sei tu..  e lui è lui..
ognuno con i propri pregi e ....difetti..
qui hai toppato.. ti sottostimi...
e non corrisponde alla realtà.. :up:
ciao ciao..


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Gelosoneeeeeeee!!!
> 
> E va beeeneeee...faccia pure mister micio!:rotfl:
> Sia ben chiaro però...che il conte si becca anche tutte le mie ironie eh! *Tu sei pronto*??? :carneval:


Cammina pure su di me coi tacchi a spillo


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cammina pure su di me coi tacchi a spillo


 E poi sarei io la masochista?? :rotfl:


Irene ha detto:


> tu sei tu.. e lui è lui..
> ognuno con i propri pregi e ....difetti..
> qui hai toppato.. ti sottostimi...
> e non corrisponde alla realtà.. :up:
> ciao ciao..


 Ma tu sei sempre dolcissima.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei, ma se lo fa il Conte tutte daccordo, se lo faccio io: crocifisso in sala mensa!
> Che sono sti favoritismi?


pensa che stavo per scrivere:
 Non è che sotto sotto ambisci al posto del Conte?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> tu sei tu.. e lui è lui..
> ognuno con i propri pregi e ....difetti..
> qui hai toppato.. ti sottostimi...
> e non corrisponde alla realtà.. :up:
> ciao ciao..


Ecco adesso siamo in 3 a farti complimenti
Apriamo un fan club?:mrgreen::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco adesso siamo in 3 a farti complimenti
> Apriamo un fan club?:mrgreen::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Oggi il Conte latita, e io mi sfogo!

_"via ul gatt,  bàlan i ratt" _


----------



## Irene (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E poi sarei io la masochista?? :rotfl:
> 
> Ma tu sei sempre dolcissima.


ciao Eli..
grazie cara.. anche tu lo sei..

bacio  Irene


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco adesso siamo in 3 a farti complimenti
> Apriamo un fan club?:mrgreen::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


 AlceVelox Fanc Club?
Alce FC?
Velox FC?
In via di estinzione FC??
:carneval:
Scegliete il nome e io lo apro! :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> AlceVelox Fanc Club?
> Alce FC?
> Velox FC?
> In via di estinzione FC??
> ...


non stropicciate troppo romeo er gattaccio der colosseo eh??:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao Eli..
> grazie cara.. anche tu lo sei..
> 
> bacio Irene


 Non posso mandartelo in pm, per cui:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oggi il Conte latita, e io mi sfogo!
> 
> _"via ul gatt, bàlan i ratt" _


aspetta che torni o poi sono guai


----------



## Irene (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oggi il Conte latita, e io mi sfogo!
> 
> _"via ul gatt, bàlan i ratt" _


 
ehhh..statte accuort..che se quello  ti scopre....che gli intòrti le sue cortigiane..ehhh...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

E invece è li il bello: il Conte, essendo un vero e sincero libertino, non può che compiacersi del mio operato. Certo il mio è uno sfogo che approfitta dell'assenza di una personalità come la sua che altrimenti mi lascerebbe in ombra...... 

(Dopo una "manettata" del genere, come minimo il Conte mi deve mettere a libro paga )


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E invece è li il bello: il Conte, essendo un vero e sincero libertino, non può che compiacersi del mio operato. Certo il mio è uno sfogo che approfitta dell'assenza di una personalità come la sua che altrimenti mi lascerebbe in ombra......
> 
> (Dopo una "manettata" del genere, come minimo il Conte *mi deve mettere a libro paga* )


 Macchè...ti darà l'appellativo di allievo e ti metterà sotto la sua 'scella protettiva! :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Macchè...ti darà l'appellativo di allievo e ti metterà sotto la sua 'scella protettiva! :carneval:


sperando che si lavi abbastanza sai???  Ecco questa immagine mi ha disgustato ed avevo anche preparato  un tiramisù per stasera, :sbatti:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> sperando che si lavi abbastanza sai??? Ecco questa immagine mi ha disgustato ed avevo anche preparato un tiramisù per stasera, :sbatti:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Eddaiii...adoro il tiramisù!
Ricetta classica oppure qualche variante?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Eddaiii...adoro il tiramisù!
> Ricetta classica oppure qualche variante?


 
Spero non ci metta altro che caffè: odio l'alcool nei dolci


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Spero non ci metta altro che caffè: odio l'alcool nei dolci


 Ma dai io ci metto un cucchiaio di un misto con: cointreau, millefiori e angostura. Così profuma di più!

Ma allora non ti piace nemmeno il pan di spagna bagnato al rum?


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Eddaiii...adoro il tiramisù!
> Ricetta classica oppure qualche variante?


Ricetta classica migliorata negli anni dalle dosi inziali per dare il giusto mix dei gusti esistenti :up:



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Spero non ci metta altro che caffè: odio l'alcool nei dolci


Con il cavolo che rovino un dolce praticamente perfetto nella sua semplicità.
però adoro anche la zuppa inglese che sinceramente so fare molto ma molto bene...ricetta meno classica visto che la gente si ubriaca con la mia


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma dai io ci metto un cucchiaio di un misto con: cointreau, millefiori e angostura. Così profuma di più!
> 
> Ma allora non ti piace nemmeno il pan di spagna bagnato al rum?


 tra me e te tutto è finito. Io sono un tossicodipendente di pasta sfoglia. Il pan di spagna proprio non lo sopporto, anche senza alcool.



Daniele ha detto:


> *Con il cavolo che rovino un dolce praticamente perfetto nella sua semplicità*. Bravo! :up::up::up::up:


Poi, certo, i gusti son gusti


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Spero non ci metta altro che caffè: odio l'alcool nei dolci


segnalato


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> tra me e te tutto è finito. Io sono un tossicodipendente di pasta sfoglia. Il pan di spagna proprio non lo sopporto, anche senza alcool.
> 
> 
> Una si è autoeliminata....:scopa:
> ...


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tra me e te tutto è finito. Io sono un tossicodipendente di pasta sfoglia. Il pan di spagna proprio non lo sopporto, anche senza alcool.
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Non mi sono mai sentito tanto desiderato come oggi!
Il mio ego è gonfio a tal punto che temo di non riuscire ad uscire dalla porta dell'ufficio. 

Per "fortuna" tra poco ho appuntamento dall'avvocato: ci penserà lei a farmi tornare sulla terra ferma :unhappy:


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai sentito tanto desiderato come oggi!
> Il mio ego è gonfio a tal punto che temo di non riuscire ad uscire dalla porta dell'ufficio.
> 
> Per "fortuna" tra poco ho appuntamento dall'avvocato: ci penserà lei a farmi tornare sulla terra ferma :unhappy:


 
infatti ti immagino con un'erezione notevole e un sorriso beato in faccia :mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> infatti ti immagino con un'erezione notevole e un sorriso beato in faccia :mexican:


Ma.....! che defi!
Macché erezioneeeeeeeeee. Ego, non Ugo!!!!! 

Il sorriso beato invece c'è eccome  Questa non è una faccina, è una foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Grande82 (16 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' più facile deridere una persona che cercare di capire. Ma tu pensi che sia stato facile per me scrivere in questo forum? Sicuro non mi aspettavo una pacca sulla spalla e un "brava, fai bene". Qualcuno che mi ha capita e aiutata l'ho trovato. Pensi che sia felice nella situazione in cui mi trovo? Sono innamorata di un uomo che attualmente non riesco a lasciare, e d'altro canto ho una famiglia che non ritengo giusto sfasciare perche' c'è armonia, i bambini sono piccoli. Pensi che non sappia che quello che faccio e' sbagliato? Lo che sono un'egoista che sta tenendo il piede in due scarpe. Ma vedo in questo forum che non sono l'unica donna che si trova in questa situazione e che non riesce a tirarsene fuori (almeno nel presente).


 eppure le mie 'risate' ti hanno fatto riflettere e fermarti un attimo sul 'quadro della situazione'....


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> tra me e te tutto è finito. Io sono un tossicodipendente di pasta sfoglia. Il pan di spagna proprio non lo sopporto, anche senza alcool.


 La pasta sfoglia puoi tenertela...a me piace solo per i rustici! :condom:
E comunque specifichiamo: non sei tu che lasci me...sono io che me ne vado! :carneval:


brugola ha detto:


> infatti ti immagino con un'erezione notevole e un sorriso beato in faccia :mexican:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



brugola ha detto:


> che racchia :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Quoto! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questo è sicuro ma io credo ci sia sempre un perchè e ne si debba parlare.
> Il desiderio fisico è così complesso e "mentale" che basta un niente per segarlo o attizzarlo.


:up::up::up:
Essere padroni di quel meccanismo e di pochi, comunque.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah!! delle volte solo perchè o ci sono passate o hanno la coscienza sporca e si aspettano di ricevere altrettanto :up:
> 
> Finchè non si entra in questo mondo fatto di traditori e traditi si vive nel mondo delle favole e si pensa che certe cose succedono solo su Beautiful


Scusami...ma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Certo, indagare sempre porterebbe all'esaurimento nervoso.
> No, io intendo che non mi fido mai pienamente e quindi non metto di certo la mano sul fuoco su mio marito o su nessun altro. Non ho la convinzione che mai e poi mai quella determinata persona non mi farebbe un torto...ma non vivo sul chi va là, semplicemente metto in conto che chi mi ama e che amo un giorno potrebbe ferirmi.


Sempre mettere in conto! é come dirsi, mah prendiamo su l'ombrello potrebbe piovere...e abbastanza stranamente però mette nelle condizioni l'altro di stare un po' attentino a come si comporta no? In amore si dà troppe cose per scontate.:up::up::up:


----------



## Angel (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Ricetta classica migliorata negli anni dalle dosi inziali per dare il giusto mix dei gusti esistenti* :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai provato a farlo con i pavesini??.....na delicatessa


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E invece è li il bello: il Conte, essendo un vero e sincero libertino, non può che compiacersi del mio operato. Certo il mio è uno sfogo che approfitta dell'assenza di una personalità come la sua che altrimenti mi lascerebbe in ombra......
> 
> (Dopo una "manettata" del genere, come minimo il Conte mi deve mettere a libro paga )


C'è amicizia no
Aiutami Alce, ho troppe "pratiche" da sbrigare


----------



## Angel (16 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami...ma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A Conte ma sai che al mondo ci sono dei veri ingenui tipo.......me :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è amicizia no
> Aiutami Alce, ho troppe "pratiche" da sbrigare


E va bè così non vale
Ci aspettavamo una bella levata di scudi. del tipo "giù le mani dalle mie donne" e tu che fai ci dividi con i tuoi amici :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> A Conte ma sai che al mondo ci sono dei veri ingenui tipo.......me :unhappy:


Macchè ingenuo, ma che dici, hai solo capito come gira la storietta no?
Pensa invece a tutti quelli che non l'hanno ancora capito...e fanno gli sboroni al bar, la mia moglie qui, la mia moglie là...e magari sti saputoni non sanno che capita finchè loro sono al bar, mi capisci?:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E va bè così non vale
> Ci aspettavamo una bella levata di scudi. del tipo "giù le mani dalle mie donne" e tu che fai ci dividi con i tuoi amici :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 Ah beh se ci dividiamo..posso scegliere con chi andare? :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah beh se ci dividiamo..posso scegliere con chi andare? :carneval:


Per anzianità (parlo del tempo nel forum) direi che hai diritto di prelazione


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E va bè così non vale
> Ci aspettavamo una bella levata di scudi. del tipo "giù le mani dalle mie donne" e tu che fai ci dividi con i tuoi amici :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ah adesso capisco, il tuo inciucio con Alce è stato solo un bislacco tentativo di ingelosirmi, di attirare la mia attenzione su di te, dato che ho occhi solo per la Matraini...
Ben tenta, iniziamo dall'Abc, cambia il tuo avatar, no? 
Ma per cosa credi che Alce e Papero mi siano amici?
Mi usano no? Io faccio l'anfitrione e le cerco, poi loro si innamorano di loro e io resto sempre a bocca asciutta, no? Sono tanto sfigato capisci?
Perfino uno come Daniele ha chi lo ami, io invece no.
Donna comincia a versare il vino, che anch'io vedo sempre il bicchiere mezzo vuoto.

Però che bello, ho le mie donne qui dentro! 
Uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....
Eheheheheheeh...si si contessina vai pure a giocattolare con i tuoi amichetti...che c'ho da far

Ora basta! Voglio la marchesa!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per anzianità (parlo del tempo nel forum) direi che hai diritto di prelazione


Evvaiii!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che poi ci stavo pensado...ma io non sono mica la donna di conte!
io al massimo scelgo tra alce e moltimodi! :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Per anzianità (parlo del tempo nel forum*) direi che hai diritto di prelazione


brava che hai precisato:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> brava che hai precisato:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Ti senti chiamata in causa??? :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti senti chiamata in causa??? :rotfl:


se si parla di anziani veri si:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se si parla di anziani veri si:carneval:


e te pareva se non arrivava a rompermi le uova nel paniere:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> e te pareva se non arrivava a rompermi le uova nel paniere:carneval::carneval::carneval:


suvvia però non esageriamo adesso!! anziani ma c'è un limite eh??:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se si parla di anziani veri si:carneval:


 In quel caso ero esclusa! :nuke:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Evvaiii!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io lo sono ma visto che Alce ha nominato il Conte e lui prontamente (su suggerimento) è arrivato....Moltimodi non è intervenuto non sappiamo se partecipa


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> suvvia però non esageriamo adesso!! anziani ma c'è un limite eh??:carneval::carneval:


Va bè ma qui di anziani veri non ce ne sono
Tutti ragazzetti:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io lo sono ma visto che Alce ha nominato il Conte e lui prontamente (su suggerimento) è arrivato....*Moltimodi non è intervenuto non sappiamo se partec*ipa


 Infatti quello scellerato non partecipa, sospetto che stia cercando ancora di trovarmi una bambola voodoo. :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah adesso capisco, il tuo inciucio con Alce è stato solo un bislacco tentativo di ingelosirmi, di attirare la mia attenzione su di te, dato che ho occhi solo per la Matraini...
> *Ben tenta, iniziamo dall'Abc, cambia il tuo avatar, no? *
> Ma per cosa credi che Alce e Papero mi siano amici?
> Mi usano no? Io faccio l'anfitrione e le cerco, poi loro si innamorano di loro e io resto sempre a bocca asciutta, no? Sono tanto sfigato capisci?
> ...


Primo passo fatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Angel (16 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè ingenuo, ma che dici, hai solo capito come gira la storietta no?
> Pensa invece a tutti quelli che non l'hanno ancora capito...e fanno gli sboroni al bar, la mia moglie qui, la mia moglie là...e magari sti saputoni non sanno che capita finchè loro sono al bar, mi capisci?:unhappy:


Difatti è quello che dicevo io...finchè non ci sei dentro non riesci a capire...una volta che ci passi diventa poi quasi un ossessione


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Conte, in questo momento sono in macchina, fuori da dove facciamo le prove di teatro. Quando ti ho letto mi sono messo a piangere dal ridere, ed in quel momento sono uscite un casino di persone da una palestra qui vicino che passando via mi guardavano come se fossi pazzo. Che figura di merda! HAHAHAHAHAHAH:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ciao, è permesso? Negli ultimi giorni ho letto avidamente le vostre storie, sperando di trovarne una almeno un pò simile alla mia, solo un pò, perchè la mia è una vera storia d'amore, amore grande e impossibile, tra due persone che si sono incontrate troppo tardi, quando già avevano coniugi e figli. In realtà ho scoperto che queste storie sono tutte uguali, fotocopie l'una delle altre, e a leggerle sono anche piuttosto squallide. E allora, direte voi? Cavolo vuoi? *Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi, (almeno uno, datemi una soddisfazione!) è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno d'amore*


Raramente non si rivelano essere un calesse.

Ma forse, in età avanzata, se si ha ancora energia..... chissà, può essere.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo passo fatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bellissimo il tuo avatar.
Mi sono commosso fino al pianto.
Dio come sono felicetto se una donna realizza le mie aspettative, senza mettersi a discutere. Pensa se iniziavi a dire, ah si? E perchè dovrei mutare il mio avatar per te? Magari falsando me stessa? Vedi sei un maschilista sciovinista, oppure pensi che io sia una donna oggetto? Ma chi ti credi di essere?....
AH cosa non sono le donnine buone!
Si vede che tu hai avuto un grande amico eh?
Di quelli che lasciano un segno positivo nel cuore!
Grazie Farfy di questo gesto...
Bellissimo Avatar!:up::up::up:


----------



## geisha (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo il tuo avatar.
> Mi sono commosso fino al pianto.
> Dio come sono felicetto se una donna realizza le mie aspettative, senza mettersi a discutere. Pensa se iniziavi a dire, ah si? E perchè dovrei mutare il mio avatar per te? Magari falsando me stessa? Vedi sei un maschilista sciovinista, oppure pensi che io sia una donna oggetto? Ma chi ti credi di essere?....
> AH cosa non sono le donnine buone!
> ...


Conte da quando non vai in ferie??????


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo il tuo avatar.
> Mi sono commosso fino al pianto.
> Dio come sono felicetto se una donna realizza le mie aspettative, senza mettersi a discutere. Pensa se iniziavi a dire, ah si? E perchè dovrei mutare il mio avatar per te? Magari falsando me stessa? Vedi sei un maschilista sciovinista, oppure pensi che io sia una donna oggetto? Ma chi ti credi di essere?....
> AH cosa non sono le donnine buone!
> ...


 
Dovevo fare qualcosa per tirarti su di morale
Mi è sembrato che ieri ne avessi bisogno.......:up:

E poi questa immagine trovo che sia bellissima


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Conte da quando non vai in ferie??????


Dal 2008.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovevo fare qualcosa per tirarti su di morale
> Mi è sembrato che ieri ne avessi bisogno.......:up:
> 
> E poi questa immagine trovo che sia bellissima


Grazie, sono quei piccoli gesti, che io apprezzo moltissimo,no?
Anch'io sono disorientato a volte, uno dice, ehi dammi un bacio e ti senti rispondere : " Perchè dovrei dartelo?". 
Mi guardo dentro, vedo una voragine e mi cascano le balle, tutto lì.


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie, sono quei piccoli gesti, che io apprezzo moltissimo,no?
> Anch'io sono disorientato a volte, uno dice, ehi dammi un bacio e ti senti rispondere : " Perchè dovrei dartelo?".
> Mi guardo dentro, vedo una voragine e mi cascano le balle, tutto lì.


Vero :condom:


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Conte da quando non vai in ferie??????


:rofl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

Ma quello che mi fa incazzare della Marchesa è che non capisce che non c'è nessun sogno d'amore da realizzare. E che se per realizzare sta follia, finirà in tragedia.
Marchesa dove cazzo sei?
Ascolta il nonno qua, il mondo reale non è rete 4, EH?
Mettiamo che il tuo sogno sia volare dal campanile.
Sbatti le braccia finchè vuoi, ma caschi pesantemente al suolo eh?
O mi fai capire cosa significa per te realizzare un sogno d'amore o non ci sto eh? E te lo dice un sognatore patentato, che sta bene solo con donne sognatrici.
Ok, cazzo, sognamo.
Ma rendiamoci conto che i sogni, sono legati al sonno.
Un bel sonnellino ristoratore e corroborante.
Poi ci sta il risveglio eh?

Una cosa te la dico:
Se io fossi Briatore NON mi sarei MAI sposato.
Perchè ?
Pensaci, no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rofl:


A me non piace più tanto viaggiare sai? Mi sono stancato pure di quello.
Una vita d'inferno, ora sono diventato molto gouldiano no?


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dal 2008.


 
appena sta meglio lei, portatevi via. tutti e tre.


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me non piace più tanto viaggiare sai? Mi sono stancato pure di quello.
> Una vita d'inferno, ora sono diventato molto gouldiano no?


 

beh..non è proprio un inferno viaggiare..

ma se preferisci gouldare...significa che hai bisogno di quello.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che mi fa incazzare della Marchesa è che non capisce che non c'è nessun sogno d'amore da realizzare. E che se per realizzare sta follia, finirà in tragedia.
> Marchesa dove cazzo sei?
> Ascolta il nonno qua, il mondo reale non è rete 4, EH?
> Mettiamo che il tuo sogno sia volare dal campanile.
> ...


Io mi stupisco che abbia trovato una che lo sposasse. 
Ma ho la mia idea della sua signora


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che mi fa incazzare della Marchesa è che non capisce che non c'è nessun sogno d'amore da realizzare. E che se per realizzare sta follia, finirà in tragedia.
> Marchesa dove cazzo sei?
> Ascolta il nonno qua, il mondo reale non è rete 4, EH?
> Mettiamo che il tuo sogno sia volare dal campanile.
> ...


marchesa non è d'accordo su questo?

oddio..marchesa o matraini?

sto a confondere tutto.


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

con tutto quel denaro, prossimo alla cassetta vuoi che uno non desideri un figlio?

e ti pare che lei lo metteva al mondo gratisse?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> con tutto quel denaro, prossimo alla cassetta vuoi che uno non desideri un figlio?
> 
> e ti pare che lei lo metteva al mondo gratisse?


Secondo me il figlio l'ha voluto lei così si è assicurata il futuro...


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me il figlio l'ha voluto lei così si è assicurata il futuro...


io credo entrambi.


----------



## Fabry (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi stupisco che abbia trovato una che lo sposasse.
> Ma ho la mia idea della sua signora




:dollari::dollari::dollari:


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che mi fa incazzare della Marchesa è che non capisce che non c'è nessun sogno d'amore da realizzare. E che se per realizzare sta follia, finirà in tragedia.
> Marchesa dove cazzo sei?
> Ascolta il nonno qua, il mondo reale non è rete 4, EH?
> Mettiamo che il tuo sogno sia volare dal campanile.
> ...


Sai Conte sono ormai 4 anni che sono qui dentro quasi 8 che sguazzo nei casini che porta un tradimento....e mi sono reso conto che esso ha più fasi, lamarchesa è nella prima fase quella che è straconvinta  dell'amore puro unico e idilliaco e non vuole ascoltare nessuno e non ci sono storie, puoi raccontargliela della rava e della fava ma tanto *nun ie la fai*...questo finchè non ci sbatterà la capoccia lei :unhappy:.....io ho provato a dir la mia ma quando vedo che è così ci rinuncio :nuke:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io credo entrambi.


non lo so a me lui fa schifo (scusate so che non è un bel termine) è viscido come pochi. Si è circondate di donne grazie a tutti i suoi soldi. Le altre hanno sfruttato dinchè hanno potuto poi sono ben scappate.
Questa con la fama che si ritrovava non le è sembrato vero di fare la bella vita, lui ormai sul viale del tramonto ha pensato di sistemarsi. Sul figlio continuo a credere che sia la carta per essere sicura di non restare in mutande....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> :dollari::dollari::dollari:


Si certo ma ci vuole un bel pelo sullo stomaco...
Forse perchè non sono i soldi che guardo in un uomo e non mi sposerei mai per quello


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Si certo ma ci vuole un bel pelo sullo stomaco...*
> Forse perchè non sono i soldi che guardo in un uomo e non mi sposerei mai per quello


Basta tappezzarli con un pò di biglietti da 500€ :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Basta tappezzarli con un pò di biglietti da 500€ :rotfl::rotfl:


Quando dico che non ho capito niente nella vita


----------



## Fabry (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo ma ci vuole un bel pelo sullo stomaco...
> Forse perchè non sono i soldi che guardo in un uomo e non mi sposerei mai per quello



Te lo ricordi il vecchio detto : "Ogni uomo (donna ) ha il suo prezzo"?
io lo trovo moooolto vero.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Te lo ricordi il vecchio detto : "Ogni uomo (donna ) ha il suo prezzo"?
> io lo trovo moooolto vero.


Io spero proprio di no.
Poi è vero che se mi guardo intorno in effetti hai ragione


----------



## Fabry (17 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Basta tappezzarli con un pò di biglietti da 500€ :rotfl::rotfl:




Sei arrivato prima di me....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io spero proprio di no.
> Poi è vero che se mi guardo intorno in effetti hai ragione



Appunto....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> marchesa non è d'accordo su questo?
> 
> oddio..marchesa o matraini?
> 
> sto a confondere tutto.


La marchesa è la marchesa.
La Matraini è la contessina no?
Quella che come entrò in tradi, fu subito scambiata per un mio clone no?
Ma come darvi torto in questo caso eh?
:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai Conte sono ormai 4 anni che sono qui dentro quasi 8 che sguazzo nei casini che porta un tradimento....e mi sono reso conto che esso ha più fasi, lamarchesa è nella prima fase quella che è straconvinta  dell'amore puro unico e idilliaco e non vuole ascoltare nessuno e non ci sono storie, puoi raccontargliela della rava e della fava ma tanto *nun ie la fai*...questo finchè non ci sbatterà la capoccia lei :unhappy:.....io ho provato a dir la mia ma quando vedo che è così ci rinuncio :nuke:


Ora basta.
Non voglio apparire un maschilista sciovinista.
Ma trovami un maschio che si innamora "sconsideratamente" in sta maniera qua. 
Insomma ditemi se sbaglio.
L'amore può essere pazzo, ma mai stupido.
Oddio, se uno ci sa fare e ti riempie la testa di castelli in aria e tu ci credi, sei una donna perduta.
E noi uomini veniamo perfino presi per bastardi, quando chiudiamo, se una ci mette nei "guai". 

Amare stupidamente è deleterio.


----------



## cleo81 (17 Settembre 2010)

Se una donna crede alle favolette è perchè ci vuole credere.

Ma se è furba e tiene davvero alla sua famiglia, non ci deve credere per più di un paio di settimane. Poi deve suonare una sveglia nella testa.
Altrimenti sbaglia tutto.

Nemmeno io credo all'amore stupido.

Sarà perchè il mio cuore ed il mio cervello vanno di pari passo?
E il resto lo chiamo istinto?
Boh???


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Se una donna crede alle favolette è perchè ci vuole credere.
> 
> *Ma se è furba e tiene davvero alla sua famiglia, non ci deve credere per più di un paio di settimane. Poi deve suonare una sveglia nella testa.*
> *Altrimenti sbaglia tutto.*
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma se è furba e tiene davvero alla sua famiglia, non ci deve credere per più di un paio di settimane. Poi deve suonare una sveglia nella testa.
> Altrimenti sbaglia tutto.


A casa mia non si chiama poi furba! il termine usato è proprio un altro!!! :unhappy:


----------



## cleo81 (17 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A casa mia non si chiama poi furba! il termine usato è proprio un altro!!! :unhappy:


Furba nel vivere il suo ruolo di traditrice... non sto parlando del rapporto con il marito, ma del sua percezione della storia con l'amante.


----------



## Sabina (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che mi fa incazzare della Marchesa è che non capisce che non c'è nessun sogno d'amore da realizzare. E che se per realizzare sta follia, finirà in tragedia.
> Marchesa dove cazzo sei?
> Ascolta il nonno qua, il mondo reale non è rete 4, EH?
> Mettiamo che il tuo sogno sia volare dal campanile.
> ...



Mi fai sempre riflettere molto... alla fine sei sempre quello che riesce aportarmi con i piedi per terra. Perché non sono i sensi di colpa (sempre che ci siano) o altre cazzate del genere che ti ci portano. Ancora grazie!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi fai sempre riflettere molto... alla fine sei sempre quello che riesce aportarmi con i piedi per terra. Perché non sono i sensi di colpa (sempre che ci siano) o altre cazzate del genere che ti ci portano. Ancora grazie!:up:


Forse perchè tutto quello che ho fatto, non mi è piovuto dal cielo, ma l'ho conquistato con fatica e senza dover ringraziare nessuno.
Tutto quello che realizziamo con le nostre unghie, nessuno può portarcelo via e ha sempre un sapore particolare.
Ciao Saby!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Se una donna crede alle favolette è perchè ci vuole credere.
> 
> Ma se è furba e tiene davvero alla sua famiglia, non ci deve credere per più di un paio di settimane. Poi deve suonare una sveglia nella testa.
> Altrimenti sbaglia tutto.
> ...


Più ti leggo e più mi ricordi qualcuno che conosco molto bene!
Già la famosa sveglia in testa.
Il cervello è molto importante, e la consapevolezza di quanto vale quello che hai, fa da contrappeso, da freno, da zavorra, ai cosìdetti voli pindarici.
Cleo, se si può, si può, se non si può non si può.
:up::up::up:


----------



## Micia (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo so a me lui fa schifo (scusate so che non è un bel termine) è viscido come pochi. Si è circondate di donne grazie a tutti i suoi soldi. Le altre hanno sfruttato dinchè hanno potuto poi sono ben scappate.
> Questa con la fama che si ritrovava non le è sembrato vero di fare la bella vita, lui ormai sul viale del tramonto ha pensato di sistemarsi. Sul figlio continuo a credere che sia la carta per essere sicura di non restare in mutande....



Farfalla, anche a me non piace quell'uomo, come nemmeno lei , questo pero' non ci  autorizza ad essere cosi certi che per il figlio lui possa essere un buon padre , non trovi ? magari migliore di quanto di quanto possa esserlo lei come madre.

voglio sperarlo per la creatura in fondo, anche a dispetto di quel nome dal gusto discutibile che gli hanno affidato.


----------



## Amarax (18 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi fai sempre riflettere molto... alla fine sei sempre quello che riesce aportarmi con i piedi per terra. Perché non sono i sensi di colpa (sempre che ci siano) o altre cazzate del genere che ti ci portano. Ancora grazie!:up:



Io di lui penso che sia l'altro volto della verità, Un modo diverso di approcciare un problema. Dalla parte di chi sta male in una situazione :up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Farfalla, anche a me non piace quell'uomo, come nemmeno lei , questo pero' non ci autorizza ad essere cosi certi che per il figlio lui possa essere un buon padre , non trovi ? magari migliore di quanto di quanto possa esserlo lei come madre.
> 
> voglio sperarlo per la creatura in fondo, anche a dispetto di quel nome dal gusto discutibile che gli hanno affidato.


Lungi da me il dire che sia un cattivo padre. Non l'ho mai pensato. Anzi avendolo avuto in tarda età è probabile che sia anche molto apprensivo. A parte che con 300 tate chissà quando lo vede
E' lei che mi sembra una grande opportunista e il figlio è sicuramente un motivo che la legherà a lui per sempre (e non affettivamente)


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lungi da me il dire che sia un cattivo padre. Non l'ho mai pensato. Anzi avendolo avuto in tarda età è probabile che sia anche molto apprensivo. A parte che con 300 tate chissà quando lo vede
> E' lei che mi sembra una grande opportunista e il figlio è sicuramente un motivo che la legherà a lui per sempre (e non affettivamente)


... di chi state parlando?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... di chi state parlando?


Di Briatore..no?
Pensavi di me?
Uffa marì, mio malgrado, il mondo non gira attorno a me, ma ci sto lavorando su


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Di Briatore*..no?
> Pensavi di me?
> Uffa marì, mio malgrado, il mondo non gira attorno a me, ma ci sto lavorando su


Sapessi quanto mi sta sulle ***** 


Si, il mondo non gira attorno a noi, ma fortunatamente ne facciamo parte   nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Angel (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lungi da me il dire che sia un cattivo padre. Non l'ho mai pensato. Anzi avendolo avuto in tarda età è probabile che sia anche molto apprensivo. A parte che con 300 tate chissà quando lo vede
> *E' lei che mi sembra una grande opportunista e il figlio è sicuramente un motivo che la legherà a lui per sempre (e non affettivamente)*


A beh sicuramente ha fatto un terno all'otto  :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> A beh sicuramente ha fatto un terno all'otto  :carneval:


... poverina, chissa' quanta fame e quanti sacrifici ha dovuto fare per arrivare nel letto di Briatore


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... poverina, chissa' quanta fame e quanti sacrifici ha dovuto fare per arrivare nel letto di Briatore


Bè per arrivare dove è arrivata deve aver dato tanto ma tanto di suo....:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè per arrivare dove è arrivata deve aver dato tanto ma tanto di suo....:singleeye:



... sai una cosa, penso che dopo tutto quello che le sara' costato, non e' felice


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sai una cosa, penso che dopo tutto quello che le sara' costato, non e' felice


dipende cosa intendi per felicità
Io non credo che cercasse la felicità
Sono d'accordo non penso sia felice


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta.
> Non voglio apparire un maschilista sciovinista.
> Ma trovami un maschio che si innamora "sconsideratamente" in sta maniera qua.
> Insomma ditemi se sbaglio.
> ...



Ce ne sono, ce ne sono...
Guarda, ti posso raccontare almeno una storia che ti farebbe rizzare i capelli in testa e cadere la mascella fino a terra.
Ma non è mia la storia, e non la posso smerciare in giro...

Ma è MOLTO peggio di questa... lì c'erano pure i risparmi della famiglia dati all'altra....


----------



## lamarchesa (20 Settembre 2010)

Una non si può assentare un attimo e tutti a chiacchierare, e che è?!
Lo so, non è amore, è un calesse. Ne ho avuto la conferma proprio ieri sera, quando mi ha detto che per me farebbe qualunque cosa, anche lasciarmi andare. Ma vi rendete conto? Non sono riuscita a no ridere, ma stamani l'ho lasciato andare io, così impara.
Ora è tutto un inviare sms dove mi scongiura di non lasciarlo, che senza di me non riesce neanche a respirare! Che stupida sono stata, ci sono cascata in pieno, che idiota patentata. Il guaio è che sto male da morire, ma proprio male.


----------



## cleo81 (20 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Una non si può assentare un attimo e tutti a chiacchierare, e che è?!
> Lo so, non è amore, è un calesse. Ne ho avuto la conferma proprio ieri sera, quando mi ha detto che per me farebbe qualunque cosa, anche lasciarmi andare. Ma vi rendete conto? Non sono riuscita a no ridere, ma stamani l'ho lasciato andare io, così impara.
> Ora è tutto un inviare sms dove mi scongiura di non lasciarlo, che senza di me non riesce neanche a respirare! Che stupida sono stata, ci sono cascata in pieno, che idiota patentata. Il guaio è che sto male da morire, ma proprio male.


Forse mi sono persa qualcosa?
Scusami Marchesa... non ho capito questo post.
Anche io dico che per amore del mio compagno lo lascerei andare se sapessi che per lui è meglio...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Una non si può assentare un attimo e tutti a chiacchierare, e che è?!
> Lo so, non è amore, è un calesse. Ne ho avuto la conferma proprio ieri sera, quando mi ha detto che per me farebbe qualunque cosa, anche lasciarmi andare. Ma vi rendete conto? Non sono riuscita a no ridere, ma stamani l'ho lasciato andare io, così impara.
> Ora è tutto un inviare sms dove mi scongiura di non lasciarlo, che senza di me non riesce neanche a respirare! Che stupida sono stata, ci sono cascata in pieno, che idiota patentata. Il guaio è che sto male da morire, ma proprio male.


sapevi già che tipo era
ma stai attenta a non ricaderci

da come scrivevi il tuo era un classico conflitto tra sentimento, vero o (più probabilmente) presunto, e ragione
e nulla può essere spento con un interruttore 
nemmeno la speranza di un sentimento tanto forte (la speranza, non il sentimento) da farti scambiare lucciole per lanterne

quindi quel conflitto proseguirà

prova a concentrarti su ciò che è (o è stato) vero sentimento
verifica se puoi farlo rinascere (e se ti va di farlo)
è in realtà un'opera di ricostruzione di te stessa
se poi decidi che non puoi o non vuoi, la separazione non è mica un tabù
ma separati per te stessa non per un qualunque coniglio mannaro


----------



## lamarchesa (20 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Forse mi sono persa qualcosa?
> Scusami Marchesa... non ho capito questo post.
> Anche io dico che per amore del mio compagno lo lascerei andare se sapessi che per lui è meglio...


Come prova d'amore avrei preferito che mollasse la moglie, piuttosto che mollare me


----------



## cleo81 (20 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Come prova d'amore avrei preferito che mollasse la moglie, piuttosto che mollare me


Continuo a non capire... ma tu sei pronta davvero a lasciare tuo marito?
Non mi sembrava così...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Come prova d'amore avrei preferito che mollasse la moglie, piuttosto che mollare me


Posso dirti una cosa sincerissimamente?
Mettiamo che mi trovi in certe situazioni.
Lei arriva tutta bella e mi dice, " L'ho lasciato, ho lasciato mio marito per te!".
Uhm...mi scatta qualcosa dentro.
" Pincy, stai attento! Ha perfino lasciato suo marito, chi ti dice Pincy che non lascerà un giorno te?".

E se una donna mi dice: " Tanto tu non lascerai mai tua moglie per me!", nella mia testa suona così: " Pincy, scapa, uccellino, ti sta fornendo la possibilità di lasciarla, lasciala questa qui, prima che sia lei a lasciarti, lei ti conosce, sa che tu non lascerai tua moglie!".

Ma ammetto sono un' uomo contorto.

Ma te lo dice, uno che oramai, è post tutto.

Cioè io mi dico, al di là dell'amore, cavolacci...
Se abbandono la mia famiglia...
Come fa la mia famiglia senza di me?
Ammetto, io maschilista sciovinista: in casa il capo sono io e non lei.


----------



## lamarchesa (20 Settembre 2010)

Conte, lui sa come la penso. Io ho preso una sbandata tremenda e non riesco a pensare di dividerlo con un'altra, anche se si tratta della legittima consorte. Come non riesco a non condividere con lui tanti momenti della mia giornata. Se gli avessi detto "ti amo più della mia vita" avrei inteso questo, invece pare che per lui questo sia un frasario da usare in certe circostanze, anche se non corrisponde a verità, come ho potuto dolorosamente appurare.

Appena mi riprenderò un pò, parlerò con mio marito di questa cosa, e vedremo il da farsi


----------



## Daniele (20 Settembre 2010)

E perchè il tuo amante dovrebbe lasciare la moglie? Ce l'hai d'oro??? Scusa la cosa, ma tu staresti con un uomo che tradisce la moglie perchè...perchè si è innamorto di un'altra? E quando succederebbe a te?


----------



## Daniele (20 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Appena mi riprenderò un pò, parlerò con mio marito di questa cosa, e vedremo il da farsi


Parlagliene, sappi però una cosa, che gli farai del male e che quando lo frai ti condannerai alla separazione, magari quello che vuoi, ma saresti capace di mantenerti da sola? Saresti capace di mantenere il tuo stie di vita con il tuo solo reddito? Sei si allora  vai via di casa che tuo marito forse merita davvero una moglie, non te.


----------



## lamarchesa (20 Settembre 2010)

Daniele, la dovrebbe lasciare perchè da mesi mi ripete che mi adora, che sono la donna della sua vita e senza me non potrebbe vivere. Se tutto questo fosse stato vero l'avrebbe lasciata, o quantomeno ci avrebbe pensato. Invece ora mi sta mandando dei messaggi da simpaticone, pensando sicuramente che tornerò sui miei passi. Che tristezza,  mi sono cacciata in un bello squallore.


----------



## lamarchesa (20 Settembre 2010)

Io non ho problemi di reddito, non sto con mio marito per farmi mantenere.Pensa di me tutto il male che vuoi, ma questo no


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Settembre 2010)

Marchesina, tesoro, adesso stai male, e come non capirti, ma mi da l'impressione che forse tu abbia capito la dura lezione. Quello che è importante, però, è che tu colga l'occasione per rivedere davvero tutto quanto, soprattutto dentro te stessa, i tuoi valori, i tuoi sentimenti "portanti" e metta sul tavolo per un'attenta analisi tutta la tua vita famigliare. Hai detto che ne parlerai con tuo marito: benissimo, perchè la cosa peggiore che potresti fare è proprio quella di tentare una "rinormalizzazione" come fanno in tante in funzione non di un rapporto affettivo di un certo valore, ma di un gelido calcolo di "meno peggio".
Metti davanti a tutto il bene dei tuoi figli. Sopra ogni cosa, qualsiasi sarà la tua scelta di coppia il loro bene deve essere in prima fila, perchè i nostri figli sono totalmente affidati a noi, ed è una responsabilità davanti alla quale tutte le nostre belle beghe, i desideri, i sogni, le sbandate, i colpi di testa, gli amori, le passioni..... sono meno di una merda pestata. Questo non vuol dire annullarsi ma solo fare scelte che abbiano come primo obbiettivo il modo migliore per crescere coloro a cui abbiamo dedicato la nostra vita nel preciso momento in cui li abbiamo concepiti.
Sii sincera ma non crudele con tuo marito: lo hai dipinto in un primo tempo come una brava persona, quindi concedigli, ora che sei un po' meno accecata dai begl'occhi verdi, la dignità di una persona con tanto di sentimenti e sensibilità.
Ed in ultimo, sii sincera con te stessa, e non lasciare più così tanto spazio agli egoismi ed a tutte le scuse che li sostengono. RIprendi in mano la tua dignità di donna e domina la femmina senza rinnegarla.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Daniele, la dovrebbe lasciare perchè da mesi mi ripete che mi adora, che sono la donna della sua vita e senza me non potrebbe vivere. Se tutto questo fosse stato vero l'avrebbe lasciata, o quantomeno ci avrebbe pensato. Invece ora mi sta mandando dei messaggi da simpaticone, pensando sicuramente che tornerò sui miei passi. Che tristezza,  mi sono cacciata in un bello squallore.


E perchè tu non hai dimostrato a lui il tuo amore verso di lui lasciando il tuo marito? il tuo stesso ragionamento vale al contrario sai?


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Settembre 2010)

Mi è stato scritto "mi piace come sai riconsiderare le tue opinioni....."

Beh, è per me un punto d'orgoglio questa cosa, ma non è questo il caso attuale: 
io rimango sempre dell'idea di prima. E' Lamarchesa che è in una fase diversa della sua vicenda.
Ora, se noi si partisse sempre dalla pretesa che le persone debbano essere per forza quelle che diciamo noi, non faremmo altro che inveire contro tizio e caio, e non saremmo neppure capaci di accettare un cambiamento o tantomeno individuare una fase di transizione.
Le persone devono sempre avere la possibilità di crescere, di cambiare qualora ne avessero necessità, ed è dovere di tutti rispettare ogni decisione.
Ora, la situazione di Lamarchesa è a mio avviso in una fase nella quale lei può riprendersi da tutta una serie di errori nei quali non credo sia incorsa con questa storia, ma anzi che già facevano parte del suo vivendo. Ora, grazie alla "botta" prima "di vita" e poi di sofferenza, ha la possibilità di rivedere, correggere, capire, maturare.
Devo continuare a provocarla come prima? Devo lapidarla? Certo che no, adesso ha bisogno, se caso, di aiuto.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi è stato scritto "mi piace come sai riconsiderare le tue opinioni....."
> 
> Beh, è per me un punto d'orgoglio questa cosa, ma non è questo il caso attuale:
> io rimango sempre dell'idea di prima. E' Lamarchesa che è in una fase diversa della sua vicenda.
> ...


Anche a me e' piaciuto quello che hai scritto nel post precedente :up: mi e' parso molto proporzionato, corretto.


----------



## lamarchesa (21 Settembre 2010)

Grazie Alce, le tue parole mi hanno fatto davvero piacere, soprattutto in questo momento, mentre devo far finta che tutto sia come sempre, qui al lavoro e a casa e invece sto proprio da cani, ma non solo per aver lasciato il mio amato bene al suo meritato destino, ma anche perchè, dopo tanti anni, mi sono fermata a guardarmi in uno specchio e quel che ho visto mi ha fatto schifo.


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Grazie Alce, le tue parole mi hanno fatto davvero piacere, soprattutto in questo momento, mentre devo far finta che tutto sia come sempre, qui al lavoro e a casa e invece sto proprio da cani, ma non solo per aver lasciato il mio amato bene al suo meritato destino, ma anche perchè, dopo tanti anni, mi sono fermata a guardarmi in uno specchio e quel che ho visto mi ha fatto schifo.


Seconda fase in atto, adesso ti faccio i miei auguri, perchè incomincerà la caduta dall'alto verso la terra ed è quanto di più doloroso esista ed in questo io come altri ti saremo vicini!, almeno ti farai meno male no???
Ma cosa hai visto che non ti piace? Qualcosa di te o della tua vita?


----------



## lamarchesa (21 Settembre 2010)

Ho visto me, come appaio agli altri, e probabilmente come sono realmente. Una donna che ha perso la capacità di provare comprensione per gli altri, che passa sopra a tutto pur di avere quel che vuole e che pensa gli sia dovuto, senza curarsi di quanti cadaveri lascia sul suo cammino


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ho visto me, come appaio agli altri, e probabilmente come sono realmente. Una donna che ha perso la capacità di provare comprensione per gli altri, che passa sopra a tutto pur di avere quel che vuole e che pensa gli sia dovuto, senza curarsi di quanti cadaveri lascia sul suo cammino



Rimango senza parole...

Mi eri parsa così... bè, scusa, superficiale.
E dopo aver letto qualche post, ti metti in discussione in questo modo... non so se ne sarei capace io...

Senti, se ti stai domandando come sei davvero, approfittando degli sguardi di estranei, posso dire se non altro che sei sulla strada buona per diventare una persona che ti piaccia guardare allo specchio 

Forse ti eri solo un pò sviata, e ti stai ritrovando...


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ho visto me, come appaio agli altri, e probabilmente come sono realmente. Una donna che ha perso la capacità di provare comprensione per gli altri, che passa sopra a tutto pur di avere quel che vuole e che pensa gli sia dovuto, senza curarsi di quanti cadaveri lascia sul suo cammino


Marchesa, vuol dire che il comportamento di pui è stato come uno schiaffo che ti ha fatto vedere la realtà e purtroppo adesso devi convivere con questa dura verità. Posso solo anticiparti che anche se tornerai ad essere la persona bella che scommetto tu eri questa pecca, questa cosa che hai visto ti farà male, permarrà nel ricordo, un poco come nel ritratto di Dorian Gray in cui tutte le nefandezze che faceva permanevano sul quadro.
Ma adesso non tirarti giù di morale, inzia a pensare cosa ha trasformato te in questa persona priva di comprensione, cosa ti è mancato che tu volevi assolutamente prima???


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ho visto me, come appaio agli altri, e probabilmente come sono realmente. Una donna che ha perso la capacità di provare comprensione per gli altri, che passa sopra a tutto pur di avere quel che vuole e che pensa gli sia dovuto, senza curarsi di quanti cadaveri lascia sul suo cammino


quello che conta è che così sei apparsa a te stessa

ma gli errori non sono mai una condanna a vita, se non per nostra scelta

io penso che tu abbia la forza di essere ancora la persona che vorresti


----------



## geisha (21 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ho visto me, come appaio agli altri, e probabilmente come sono realmente. Una donna che ha perso la capacità di provare comprensione per gli altri, che passa sopra a tutto pur di avere quel che vuole e che pensa gli sia dovuto, senza curarsi di quanti cadaveri lascia sul suo cammino


cerca di capire chi sei veramente. la donna nello specchio puo' non piacerti ma sei sempre tu, dipende se è una maschera indossata per l'uso o se sei quella vera senza artefizi.
basta solo accettarsi per chi si è veramente, non usciamo tutti dalla casa della prateria o dalla famiglia del mulino bianco.
non so' se riesco a spiegarmi a pieno....


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Ho visto me, come appaio agli altri, e probabilmente come sono realmente. Una donna che ha perso la capacità di provare comprensione per gli altri, che passa sopra a tutto pur di avere quel che vuole e che pensa gli sia dovuto, senza curarsi di quanti cadaveri lascia sul suo cammino


Queste tue frasi mi toccano, mi toccano nel profondo.

Ricordo quando io e mio marito si parlava di cio' che aveva fatto e, si rifiutava di ricoscersi in quella figura che mi aveva tanto ferita (aveva tradito me dopo 20 anni di vita serena e felice) ... mi diceva: Ma io non sono quello, e' capitato. Questo suo rifiuto di ricoscersi mi mandava in bestia  

... lui ha dovuto lavorare a fondo su se stesso, non poteva piu' prendersi in giro, mentire a se stesso ... ha dovuto ammettere e riconoscere che lui, volendo, era anche quello ... il problema era: Cosa voleva essere. Continuare ad essere un traditore, o fare un passo indietro, riprenderesi il ruolo a lui congeniale, il tradimento gli aveva procurato troppi sensi di colpa che tuttora ogni tanto fanno "capolino" ...  un giorno mi ha detto: Si, io sono stato anche quello, ma non voglio piu' esserlo ... questione di scelta, sta a noi scegliere.

Tu cosa/chi vuoi essere?!


.


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Queste tue frasi mi toccano, mi toccano nel profondo.
> 
> Ricordo quando io e mio marito si parlava di cio' che aveva fatto e, si rifiutava di ricoscersi in quella figura che mi aveva tanto ferita (aveva tradito me dopo 20 anni di vita serena e felice) ... mi diceva: Ma io non sono quello, e' capitato. Questo suo rifiuto di ricoscersi mi mandava in bestia
> 
> ...


cavoli, ma come hai fatto capire a tuo marito che non era solo "capitato"?? Quella credo sia lo scoglio da fare, visto questo dopo è solo una questione di benessere. Davvero tuo marito deve aver fatto un lavorone su se stesso! :applauso:


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> cavoli, ma come hai fatto capire a tuo marito che non era solo "capitato"?? Quella credo sia lo scoglio da fare, visto questo dopo è solo una questione di benessere. Davvero tuo marito deve aver fatto un lavorone su se stesso! :applauso:


Pensa Daniele, mio marito e' un moralista ... sapessi come e' stato duro per lui dover ammettere di aver fatto una simile schiochezza  .


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa Daniele, mio marito e' un moralista ... sapessi come e' stato duro per lui dover ammettere di aver fatto una simile schiochezza  .


Posso crederci è come se io....tradissi!!! :nuke:
No no no, sinceramente so già che ia doppiezza e tutto il resto non fa per me, starei male per una scopata, non ne vale proprio la pena per il suo valore! 
Però sono felice per te Marì, alla fine tuo marito magari è diventato una persona migliore, almeno lo spero!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Settembre 2010)

lamarchesa ha detto:


> Grazie Alce, le tue parole mi hanno fatto davvero piacere, soprattutto in questo momento, mentre devo far finta che tutto sia come sempre, qui al lavoro e a casa e invece sto proprio da cani, ma non solo per aver lasciato il mio amato bene al suo meritato destino, ma anche perchè, dopo tanti anni, mi sono fermata a guardarmi in uno specchio e *quel che ho visto mi ha fatto schifo*.


 

........ Prossima tappa: evitare le estremizzazioni.

_"Chi di noi è senza peccato........"_ citerebbe evangelicamente il Conte, e non avrebbe tutti i torti (soprattutto qui dentro.....), quindi tentiamo di non pretendere di essere perfetti, ed accontentiamoci di essere perfettibili e darci da fare per imparare dalle esperienze.
Si può arrivare a ridere dei propri limiti. Non perchè li si accetti passivamente, ma perchè si può acquisire la capacità di guardare noi stessi come bambini, ed accompagnarci, mano nella mano, ad imparare a camminare, ridendo affettuosamente delle inevitabili cadute, curandoci le ferite, orgogliosi e forti di quanto avremo saputo insegnare a noi stessi con le esperienze della vita. Rimproverandoci, ma mai mortificandoci.


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso crederci è come se io....tradissi!!! :nuke:
> No no no, sinceramente so già che ia doppiezza e tutto il resto non fa per me, starei male per una scopata, non ne vale proprio la pena per il suo valore!
> Però sono felice per te Marì, alla fine *tuo marito magari è diventato una persona migliore*, almeno lo spero!!!


Il migliore in assoluto :up:


----------

